# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Νιωθω αδυναμια ακομα και να σκεφτω κατι, οτιδηποτε ...

## Del-meme290719b

Καλησπερα,
ειναι η πρωτη μου φορα στο φορουμ σας.

Νομιζω οτι ειμαι καταθλιπτικος τα τελευταια 20 με 25 χρονια. Ειμαι 52 ετων.
Εχω παει σε τρεις ψυχολογους (1 + 2 + 2 χρονια στον καθενα) μεσα σ'αυτο το διαστημα.
Το συναισθημα (και μονο) οτι καποιος με ακουγε με προσοχη, με ανακουφιζε αρκετα απο 
την καταθλιψη αλλα μολις σταματουσα την ψυχοθεραπεια .... ολα μαυριζαν οπως πριν. 
Τις θεραπειες τις διεκοψα γιατι ηταν πολλα τα χρηματα ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ και δεν αντεχα παραπανω.
Ισως αν καποιος κανει ψυχοθερεπεια για 20 χρονια να βλεπει αλλο αποτελεσμα, 
δεν το αποκλειω ...

Το τελευταιο διαστημα (οκτω ετη) συντηρουμαι απο δυο ενοικια. 
ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ δεν εχω οικογενεια (ουτε δεσμο/σχεση). Ο μονος που υποφερει ειμαι εγω. 
Εκτος απο υπερπροσπαθεια να σηκωθω καθε πρωι απο το κρεβατι, πολυ τελευταια, 
δεν μπορω να σκεφτω οτιδηποτε. Οχι μονο δημιουργικο η ελπιδοφορο ... ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ. 
Ξεχνιεμαι μπροστα στην οθονη (ειτε PC ειτε TV) και οταν "επανερχομαι" εχουν περασει 
5 λεπτα που για μενα ηταν σαν να περασαν 5 δευτερολεπτα. Βλεπω το ρολοι και ... 
ψιλοτρομοκρατουμαι. Τι εκανα 5 ολοκληρα λεπτα ? Τι σκεφτομουν ? 
Γιατι εχασα την αισθηση του χρονου ?

Ναι, εχω και εγω αυτοκτονικες σκεψεις. Ομως δεν ειναι καθημερινες και δεν ειναι
βουτηγμενες σε ενταση και απελπισια. Ειναι σαν μια ηρεμη φωνη (παρορμηση) που 
μου λεει .... "ελα, δεν υπαρχει τιποτα αλλο για σενα, πηδα απο το μπαλκονι". 
Ειναι τοσο ηρεμη αυτη η παροτρυνση, τοσο φυσιολογικη και ηπια που ΔΕΝ την νιωθω
ως απειλη, ουτε ως τιμωρια, ουτε ως κινδυνο. Πως λεμε "αντε, σηκω να πιεις ενα ποτηρι 
νερο" ..... κατι τετοιο.

Να προσθεσω οτι ημουν βουτηγμενος σε απεραντο μισος και οργη για τον πατερα μου, 
επι αιωνες (αξιωματικος στον ΕΣ και γεννημα-θρεμμα μιας εποχης οπου λογο ειχε μονο 
ο ακρωτηριασμενος συναισθηματικα) αλλα και απεχθεια-αποστροφη για την μανα μου 
(καθηγητρια φιλολογο) εξαιτιας της πρακτικης της "μιση αληθεια ειναι καλυτερη απο μια
ολοκληρη" και της παγιας θεσης Ποντιου Πιλατου αναμεσα σε μενα και τον πατερα μου. 
Οταν πραγματικα επιχειρησα να κοψω το νημα της ζωης μου (καπου 33 χρονια πριν) 
... τους ειχα ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ απεναντι μου. ΜΑΖΙ ! Μαλιστα με επεισαν οτι επαιξα θεατρο. 
Αν πραγματικα το θελα, θα το ειχα φτασει μεχρι τερμα. Και ειχαν δικιο. 
Δεν ειχα ψυχικο σθενος ουτε για το πλεον απλουστερο των απλων. 
Γιατι το να πεθανεις ειναι εξαιρετικα ευκολο.

Στο νοσοκομειο ο πατερας μου ηρθε να μου ανακοινωσει οτι το σπιτι θα ειναι κλειστο 
για μενα και η μανα μου ... εμεινε κατω στο αμαξι για να μην την αναγκασει ο πατερας μου
να πει τα ιδια. Ηθελε μαλλον να χει καποια πισινη να τροποποιησει την θεση της στο μελλον 
(αρα ναι, με αγαπουσε μισο γραμμαριο παραπανω .... αλλα μεχρι εκει). Μετα απο χρονια 
παραδεχθηκε οτι "θα με σκοτωνε ο πατερας σου αν τολμουσα να παρω το μερος σου".

Αλλα .... αυτο ηταν κατι που ειπωθηκε ΜΕΤΑ απο 20 χρονια (ισως και παραπανω) 
.... και δεν πυροδοτησε καποια συγχωρητικη διαθεση απο πλευρας μου.

Καταθλιπτικος ΔΕΝ ημουν στα 19 μου. Αυτοκαταστροφικος ισως, αλλα καταθλιπτικος οχι. 
Η καταθλιψη ηρθε σταδιακα. Παρα πολυ σταδιακα, στο διαστημα ετων (ισως δεκαετιων). 
Την διαθεση να μην θελω να βγω με φιλους η να γνωρισω γυναικες η εστω να κανω μια 
βολτα στην παραλια ... την βιωσα μετα τα 30-35. Δεν υπαρχει σαφης χρονικη στιγμη. 
Ηταν κατι σαν φυσιολογικη καταληξη ενος μισους που δεν εκτονωνονταν ΠΟΤΕ. 
Εχουν περασει 16 χρονια απο τον θανατο του πατερα μου .... ομως το μισος δεν εσβησε. 
Η μανα μου εχει αλλαξει δραματικα (οσον αφορα την αγαπητικη της διαθεση) αλλα ισως 
να ειναι επειδη δεν υπαρχει κανεις daddy να λειτουργησει ως δεος (και σοκ και φοβος).
Οποτε, και δεν μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος για το αδιαμφισβητητο και αδιαπραγματευτο 
της αγαπης της. 

Που βρισκεται η δικη μου ΑΜΑΡΤΙΑ στην ολη υποθεση ?

Δεν εχω δουλεψει ΠΟΤΕ στην ζωη μου ! Ειμαι ενας αρχιτεμπελαρος ! Ζουσα και ζω απο 
τον ιδρωτα των γονιων μου. Αυτους που τοσο μισησα αλλα που χωρις αυτους ισως και 
να ημουν πρεζονι αποστεωμενο στα παγκακια. Διαστροφη, ε ? ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΝΑΙ ! Να μισεις 
τους μοναδικους που σε βοηθησαν να μην σε συντριψει η κοινωνια. Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου 
αμαρτια. Το δικο μου εγκλημα. Ο δικος μου σταυρος. Και ισως να δικαιολογει τα παντα 
απο την πλευρα των γονιων μου. Να ανεπτυξα ενα πανισχυρο συναισθημα μισους .... 
για να καλυψω τον κηφηνα μεσα μου. Να τον νοηματοδοτησω απεναντι σε ακουραστους 
μερμηγκες που με ισοπεδωναν με την φιλεργατικοτητα τους. Η αδερφη μου, που εζησε 
και υπεφερε στο ιδιο σπιτι, ουτε τεμπελαριο προεκυψε, ουτε αναχωρητρια. Αρα δεν εχω 
δικαιολογια. ΚΑΜΙΑ ! Υπηρξαν δυο διαφορετικες εξελιξεις (παιδια) κατω απο την ιδια 
στεγη (και οχι μια απο δυο διαφορετικα παιδια).

Τοτε γιατι μπηκα στο φορουμ και εγραψα ολο αυτο το κατεβατο ?.... 
Για να με τιμωρησω στο τελος ... απουσια ενορκων και δικαστων ?

Γιατι θελω να ξαναπνευσω ..... ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΣ ΤΕΜΠΕΛΗΣ. Να πω "μεχρι να πεθανεις 
σου χουν μεινει κανα-δυο δικαιωματα, ενα απο αυτα ειναι να μπορεις να ονειρευτεις 
οτι ΔΕΝ γεννηθηκες απο αυτους τους γονεις, ουτε μεγαλωσες απο αυτους τους γονεις, 
ουτε υπεφερες απο αυτους τους γονεις". Εαν ειναι να πεθανω, αυτο να συμβει μια και εξω, 
και οχι καθε μερα επι 33 χρονια. ΝΑΙ, ειναι εντελως δικαιο, τεμπελης να μην εχει την ιδια
τυχη με τον εργατικο (και σε λεφτα και σε γυναικες και σε παρεες και σε αναγνωριση και 
σε αυτοεκτιμηση και στα παντα ολα), το εμπεδωσαμε αυτο. Ομως ΔΕΝ διαθετουν ολοι 
την ψυχικη δυναμη να μοχθουν καθημερινα και να σπρωχνουν την καθαγιασμενη 
μυλοπετρα που λεγεται ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ. Ναι, βασει αυτης κινειται ο κοσμος και πληρωνονται 
οι λογαριασμοι και γινονται παιδια και στηριζονται οικογενειες. Βασει αυτης ηρθα εγω
στο κοσμο ... ομως .... ειμαι ενας τεμπελης ! 

Μπορω να ζησω ως ΤΕΜΠΕΛΗΣ και το κυριοτερο, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΥΨΕΙΣ, τα υπολοιπα 20-30 
χρονια της ζωης μου ? Η θα με αρχισετε .... "ναι μπορεις, αλλα η ρετσινια του κηφηνα 
θα μεινει για παντα" ..... ????

Αυτο ηθελα να ρωτησω ..... ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ..... και θα εκλιπαρουσα να απαντηθω 
χωρις περιστροφες και ασαφειες και διφορουμενες ερμηνειες. Δεν θα αυτοκτονησω 
αν μου πειτε την Αληθεια. Αυτο το απεφυγα 33 χρονια πριν (καλως η κακως). 
Μονο να υποφερω μπορω .... λιγοτερο η περισσοτερο ....

----------


## Sonia

Αν έχεις κάποια έσοδα να συντηρείσαι βεβαίως και μπορείς να ζήσεις χωρίς δουλειά, ή ως τεμπέλης όπως λες, ωστόσο άλλο το τεμπέλης κι άλλο το εντελώς αδρανής χωρίς ενδιαφέροντα, δραστηριότητες και κάτι να γεμίζεις την μέρα σου. Η αδράνεια είναι ο καλύτερος σύμμαχος της κατάθλιψης. Κάποιος που δουλεύει όλη μέρα για να τα βγάλει πέρα, έχει υποχρεώσεις κι άλλα άγχη, όσο κι αν το παρελθόν τον πονάει, πρακτικά δεν έχει καν χρόνο να καθίσει να αναμασάει τι έγινε πριν 50 χρόνια ή να αυτοπροσδιορίζεται στο μυαλό του όλη την ώρα ή να υπεραναλύει τα πράγματα. Τον απορροφούν άλλες σκέψεις και η ίδια η ζωή τον κρατά απασχολημένο με καινούριους ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις και προκλήσεις και χαρές και λύπες. 
Εσύ όπως τα περιγράφεις έχεις κλειστεί σε ένα σπίτι και στον εαυτό σου και δεν κάνεις τίποτα όλη μέρα. Δεν είναι τα πράγματα μαύρο ή άσπρο όμως, υπάρχουν στο ενδιάμεσο κι όλα τα χρώματα του ουράνιου τόξου κι όλες οι αποχρώσεις τους. Προσπάθησε έστω και τώρα να βρεις νέα ενδιαφέροντα, σήκω από τον καναπέ και γνώρισε ανθρώπους. Και μην σαμποτάρεσαι από μόνος σου. Η τύχη και σε λεφτά και σε γυναίκες και σε παρέες και σε αναγνώριση και σε αυτοεκτίμηση και στα πάντα όλα όπως λες, δεν είναι θέμα του αν έχεις εργασία ή όχι, τουλάχιστον όχι αποκλειστικά, αλλά συνάρτηση πολλών παραγόντων. Ο μεγαλύτερος είναι ο χαρακτήρας του καθενός και πόσο κοπιάζει για όλα αυτά- εκτός πλαισίου εργασίας, αλλά στην κοινωνία και στην ζωή γενικότερα.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλησπέρα εξουθενωμένε! Όταν ήσουν 20-25 χρονών, στην ηλικία που όλοι οι νέοι λαχταρούν να έχουν οικονομική ανεξαρτησία, εσύ σε τί φάση ήσουν; Δεν αδημονούσες να δοκιμάσεις τις δυνατότητές σου, από περιέργεια έστω; Σπούδασες κάτι; Τί ενδιαφέροντα είχες, γενικά;
Ίσως το πρόβλημα να δημιουργήθηκε από τους γονείς σου, γι αυτό έχεις τόσα αρνητικά συναισθήματα γι αυτούς. 
Ανέφερες οτι η αδελφή σου που μεγάλωσε στο ίδιο περιβάλλον με σένα και τους ίδιους γονείς, δεν έγινε τεμπέλα. Εδώ υπάρχει ένα λάθος, όμως! Ποτέ οι γονείς δεν φέρονται ίδια στα παιδιά τους πόσο μάλλον σε παιδιά διαφορετικού φύλου... Συνήθως, στο πρώτο παιδί έχουν μεγαλύτερο άγχος, στα άλλα είναι πιο χαλαροί, μεγαλώνουν κιόλας, αλλάζουν και οι ίδιοι... 
Εγώ, για παράδειγμα έχω 12 χρόνια διαφορά από τον μικρότερο αδελφό μου. Η μάνα μου και ο πατέρας μου ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικοί σαν γονείς στον αδελφό μου μετά από 12 χρόνια. Παίζει ρόλο και η σειρά γέννησης του παιδιού και τα αδέλφια που έχει και τέλος, η ιδιοσυγκρασία του.
Αυτό που ανέφερες με τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα για τον πατέρα σου μετά τον θάνατό του, δυστυχώς το αισθάνομαι κι εγώ για την μητέρα που έχει πεθάνει εδώ και 6 χρόνια. Νιώθω οτι μου έκανε μεγάλο κακό στην ζωή μου, επειδή ήταν μια χαζή γυναίκα που την πίστευα σ αυτά που έλεγε και επίσης, δεν έπρεπε να γίνει μητέρα γιατί ήταν συναισθηματικά ανάπηρη και σαδίστρια. Και δυστυχώς, τα περισσότερα τα διαπίστωσα μετά τον θάνατό της. 
Γιατί να ξέρεις, τα παιδιά εμπιστεύονται τους γονείς στα πάντα, νομίζουν οτι οι γονείς τα αγαπούν άδολα. Όμως, δυστυχώς, δεν είναι έτσι, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Κάνουν παιδιά για να τους φροντίσουν στα γεράματα ή την αρρώστια, για να εκπληρώσουν τα ανεκπλήρωτα όνειρά τους και να κοκκορεύονται στην γειτονιά (π.χ. "ο γιός μου έγινε γιατρός"), ως προέκταση του εαυτού τους, από το ένστικτο της αναπαραγωγής και για να αφήσουν απόγονο (να διαιωνίσουν το dna τους), για να έχουν κάποιον να τους κληρονομήσει, όχι ξένο ή άνήψι και για άλλους τέτοιους, άδολους και εντελώς αλτρουιστικούς λόγους.
Κοίταξε, τώρα εσύ δεν κάνεις κάτι κακό. Μόνος σου είσαι, έχεις ένα εισόδημα που σου φτάνει, κουτσά-στραβά και έχεις την δυνατότητα να μην δουλεύεις. Καλό θα ήταν να απασχοληθείς με κάτι δημιουργικό. Πήγαινε σε προγράμματα δήμων να πάρεις καμιά ιδέα(ζωγραφική, γλυπτική, θέατρο, χορό κ.α.). Θα πηγαίνεις εκεί και θα αλλάξει η ψυχολογία σου, θα συναντάς ανθρώπους, θα μιλάς μαζί τους, θα δημιουργείς και κάτι.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Καλησπέρα εξουθενωμένε! .....


Κασσανδρα,

... ετσι ειναι ! Οπως τα περιγραφεις. Αμαρτιες γονεων παιδευουσι τεκνα. Οταν σου χωνουν τα
ΠΑΘΗ και τις ΑΜΑΡΤΙΕΣ τους, δεν εχεις τιποτα να τις φιλτραρεις εκεινη την στιγμη. Εισαι σφουγγαρι.
Μπαινουν αυτουσιες και πανισχυρες. Χρειαζεσαι δεκαετιες για να τις αντιληφθεις και ακομα και τοτε 
.... εχεις προβλημα να τις αποβαλεις. Γιατι εμαθες να τις κουβαλας και να ζεις με αυτες και δεν εχεις 
βρει κατι αντιστοιχο σε ποιοτητα και ειδικο βαρος για να τις αντικαταστησεις. Εγω προσωπικα, ακομα 
και σημερα, δεν εχω πλασει δικο μου αξιακο συστημα. Γιατι ηταν τοσο απολυτο και αδιαπραγματευτο 
και αριστοτελικο το δικο τους. Ειναι δυνατον να βλεπεις οτι κατι σε οδηγει σε αδιεξοδο και να συνεχιζεις ? 
ΤΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ.

Ομως, καπου πρεπει να βαλω και τον εαυτο μου στην εξισωση. Ειμαι αναποσπαστη παραμετρος.
Οσο και αν θελω να απεμπλακω. Ετσι δεν ειναι ? ΕΣΥ, αν ειχες ενα παιδι που δεν διαβαζε,
δεν εβγαινε εξω, δεν ηθελε να κανει φιλους, ηθελε να κοιμαται απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ
τι θα εκανες (ως μανα) ? Ας μην συζηταμε τι εκαναν οι δικοι μου (απο τιμωρια σε τιμωρια
πηγαινε το πραγμα). Μετα απο 33 χρονια, ακομα και γω αντιλαμβανομαι οτι με ξεσκισαν
(να μην πω τιποτα χειροτερο). Ομως εσυ, ως νεα μανα, που μεγαλωνει ενα παιδι, που εφτασε
στην εφηβεια, περασε την εφηβεια, εφτασε τα 30, περασε και τα 30 .... τι θα εκανες ?
Θα το αφηνες να σβηνει μονο του στην απορριψη του κοσμου και της αλληλεπιδρασης του
με αυτον .... Η .... κουτσα-στραβα θα το εσπρωχνες να μπει μεσα ? Εστω, με αστοχο τροπο.

Τι εκανα στα 20 με 25 ? Σιγουρα δεν ενιωθα καμια διαθεση να δουλεψω. Η δουλεια ηταν
ενας ακομα πατερας (δουλεψα μονο για 1 + 2 μηνες και ειδα οτι απλα επελεγα καινουργια
φυλακη και αδιεξοδο). Τα δεδουλευμενα δεν μου λεγαν τιποτα, γιατι δεν μου εδιναν
καποια αισθηση ελευθεριας. Διαρκως σκεφτομουν την πιεση της επομενης (ημερας).
Τι σπουδασα ? Τιποτα ! Βολοδερνα, χωρις ουσιαστικα να προσπαθω. Ολοι οι αλλοι ... 
ηταν μια καινουργια κολαση με πιο περιτεχνες παγιδες αλλα τον ιδιο μακιαβελισμο και
εξαναγκασμο και κυνισμο (να μην πω χειροτερα). Και δεν νομιζω η δουλεια να ειναι κατι
που ο ανθρωπος θα επελεγε .... αν μπορουσε ΧΩΡΙΣ αυτην. Πραγματικα δεν το νομιζω.

Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ ημουν ποτε ατομο που ενιωθε καλα μεσα σε καποια
κανονικοτητα (οποιαδηποτε κανονικοτητα) μεσα σε καποια δραστηριοτητα (οποιαδηποτε
δραστηριοτητα, ακομα και ευχαριστη) μεσα σε καποια καθημερινοτητα(-επαναληψιμοτητα).
Το καλυτερο σημειο της υπαρξης μου ειναι οταν .... ΜΙΣΩ ... οποιονδηποτε ασκει και 
συγκεντρωνει ισχυ (σαν τον πατερα μου). Αρα ... ακομα και ενα ατομο που παταει κορνα 
για εκφοβισμο (σε τοσο στοιχειωδες και θεμελιωδες επιπεδο). Γνωριζοντας οτι μπορει να 
καταληξω σε εξαιρετικα δυσαρεστες καταστασεις (ηδη απο την ηλικια των 16) φανερωνοντας
την αντιεξουσιαστικη πλευρα του εαυτου μου (καμια σχεση με αριστερες ιδεολογιες, απλα
εναντιον της ισχυος καποιου πανω σε καποιον αλλον) ... κλειστηκα στο σπιτι (για να αυτο-
προστατευθω απο τα χειροτερα, τα πολυ χειροτερα, που φτανουν μεχρι το αστυνομικο τμημα,
το νοσοκομειο η και παραπερα). Βεβαια, εκανα φιλιες, αλλα αυτο ηταν μια επιλογη και προσπαθεια
των αλλων να με γνωρισουν και οχι δικη μου. Ποτε δεν εψαξα να βρω κατι που να μου ταιριαζει.
Πες μου εσυ .... πως να ταιριαξω με ανθρωπους που αγαπουσαν τον πατερα τους και κυριως
την μανα τους ? (η εστω δεν εψαχναν τον διαολο στα προσωπα και τις ψυχες τους).

Η αδερφουλα μου ειναι 3μισυ χρονια νεωτερη μου. Ειναι πολυ πετυχημενη στον κλαδο της,
εχει κοινωνικο περιγυρο, συναναστροφες και ηταν ετσι .... απο εφηβικη ηλικια. ΝΑΙ, ισως να
εμαθε τι να αποφευγει και πως να μην κοντραρει τον daddy .... σιγουρα, αφου εβλεπε τι
συνεβαινε σε μενα. Ομως, ειχε και αλλη ιδιοσυγκρασια. Ηθελε να πολεμισει για την ζωη της.
Εγω παραιτηθηκα απο τοτε που μπορω να θυμηθω τον εαυτο μου. Η αδελφη μου ΟΧΙ !
Δεν θα πω περισσοτερα γιατι ειναι προσωπικα δεδομενα. Μονο τα δικα μου εχω δικαιωμα
να εκθεσω.

Εχω δραστηριοποιηθει κατα καιρους με διαφορα (αστροφυσικη, θεωρια χορδων, εξτρα διαστασεις,
ζωγραφικη αρκετα παλιοτερα, κινηματογραφο και φυσικα .... πολυ μουσικη) αλλα ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ .... 
κακα τα ψεμματα .... γεμιζουν τις νεανικες ψυχες, οχι τις μεσηλικες. Οχι γιατι ειναι καταρραμενοι 
οι μεσηλικες αλλα γιατι ειναι τοσο λιγα και αστεια και αναιμικα για την ανθρωπινη ψυχη στα 50.
Ειναι πολυ ομορφες ενασχολησεις οταν εχεις .... ολη την ζωη μπροστα σου (και δεν σε νοιαζει
αν σπαταλας και λιγο χρονο). Ομως οχι οταν εχεις αφησει πισω .... τα 2/3 της ζωης σου !!! 
Ολο και λιγοτερη ηδονη βγαζω απο τα παραπανω (αν βγαζω καθολου). 

Ολα οσα σας γραφω ειναι γνωστα σε τρεις ψυχολογους οι οποιοι ΑΠΕΤΥΧΑΝ να με βγαλουν
απο το συστημα τυψεων μου (το οποιο δεν ειναι δικο μου αλλα και ειναι δικο μου).
ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ! ..... Ομως προσπαθησαν, ο καθεις με τον τροπο του.

----------


## Yoco Choco

Φίλε και συμπάσχοντα εξουθενωμένε,
Νομίζω ότι έχεις εξουθενωθεί από την προσπάθεια που δεν κατέβαλλες...Και για αυτό δεν φταίνει οι γονείς σου...Ηθελες αποδιοπομπαίους τράγους για να επιρρίψεις την ευθύνη για το ότι απλά σου έτυχε ή καλλιέργησες χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνεις μια αίσθηση ματαιότητας παμφάγα,που δεν αφήνει προοπτική για προοπτική και ελπίδα για ελπίδα που να μην την κατασπαράξει...Εντάξει,μπορ εί ο κόσμος σε κάποιους από εμάς από πολύ νωρίς να μοιάζει με ένα παιχνίδι που έπαιξε μαζί του για λίγο ένα παιδί και το βαρέθηκε και πλέον έχει μείνει χωρίς παιχνίδια,αλλά ο κόσμος δεν μπορεί να είναι λάθος,εμείς το έχουμε λάθος,αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο...
Εχεις κάνει καραμέλα την ''υπαιτιότητα'' των γονιών σου για αυτό που είσαι και που δεν σ'αρέσει, και έχεις βολευτεί......
Ψάξε στον καθρέπτη να βρεις τον ένοχο...Ακόμα και αν έχεις γίνει διάφανος...Ψάξε!

----------


## Delmember031219

> Φίλε και συμπάσχοντα εξουθενωμένε,
> Νομίζω ότι έχεις εξουθενωθεί από την προσπάθεια που δεν κατέβαλλες...Και για αυτό δεν φταίνει οι γονείς σου...Ηθελες αποδιοπομπαίους τράγους για να επιρρίψεις την ευθύνη για το ότι απλά σου έτυχε ή καλλιέργησες χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνεις μια αίσθηση ματαιότητας παμφάγα,που δεν αφήνει προοπτική για προοπτική και ελπίδα για ελπίδα που να μην την κατασπαράξει...Εντάξει,μπορ εί ο κόσμος σε κάποιους από εμάς από πολύ νωρίς να μοιάζει με ένα παιχνίδι που έπαιξε μαζί του για λίγο ένα παιδί και το βαρέθηκε και πλέον έχει μείνει χωρίς παιχνίδια,αλλά ο κόσμος δεν μπορεί να είναι λάθος,εμείς το έχουμε λάθος,αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο...
> Εχεις κάνει καραμέλα την ''υπαιτιότητα'' των γονιών σου για αυτό που είσαι και που δεν σ'αρέσει, και έχεις βολευτεί......
> Ψάξε στον καθρέπτη να βρεις τον ένοχο...Ακόμα και αν έχεις γίνει διάφανος...Ψάξε!


Καλημέρα, Yoco Choco. Το θέμα όμως τώρα είναι να αντιμετωπίσει αυτό που του συμβαίνει. Το να πιστέψει πως για όλα αυτά που του συνέβησαν φταίει μόνο ο ίδιος δεν ξέρω αν είναι και το καλύτερο. Και δεν πιστεύω πως φταίει αυτός για όλα αυτά. Ναι, ανάλογα τον χαρακτήρα του καθενός, άλλος θα είχε πράξει αλλιώς και θα θα είχε άλλη κατάληξη. Και ο ρόλος των γονιών ποιος είναι; Δυο πιάτα φαΐ την ημέρα και ρούχα και ήμαστε ok; Όταν βλέπεις πως το παιδί σου υποφέρει και περνάν τα χρόνια και δεν ξέρει πως να βγει από τον φαύλο κύκλο τότε τι κάνεις; Όταν σου γαμάνε την ψυχολογία με τις μαλακίες τους από μικρό παιδί και συνεχίζουν να το κάνουν μέχρι να φτάσεις σε σημείο να αισθάνεσαι ότι είσαι άχρηστος και ανίκανος να κάνεις το οτιδήποτε και έχει αλλάξει η προσωπικότητα σου, τότε δεν φταίνε; Ήμουν άνθρωπος που κατηγορούσα τον εαυτό μου ακόμα και για πράγματα που αν καθόμουν ήρεμα και τα εξέταζα, κατέληγα στο συμπέρασμα πως δεν έφταιγα εγώ αλλά πάλι εκεί. Πάλι στο μυαλό μου μέσα να φταίω εγώ. Μέχρι που που κουράστηκα. Όσο εύκολο είναι να κατηγορούμε τους άλλους για ότι μας συμβαίνει άλλο τόσο είναι να τα ρίχνουμε όλα πάνω μας και να αισθανόμαστε σκατά για τις μαλακίες των άλλων.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Να ρωτήσω κάτι. Αντικαταθλιπτικά έχεις πάρει; Έπαιρνες και τα σταμάτησες; Γιατί αυτή η χειροτέρευση;
Εντάξει, καταλαβαίνω οτι σε απογοητεύει η ζωή σου, αλλά υπάρχουν γύρω μας άνθρωποι με πολύ σοβαρά άλυτα προβλήματα όμως δεν σκέφτονται να αυτοκτονήσουν. Καιάνθρωποι που έχουν κάνει μεγάλο κακό σε συνανθρώπους τους και δεν νιώθουν τύψεις. Εσύ γιατί να αισθάνεσαι τύψεις; Επειδή δεν δούλευες; Δεν έκανες κάτι κακό σε κανέναν, ούτε πήρες κάποιον στο λαιμό σου. Κοίτα γύρω σου πόση ανευθυνότητα υπάρχει και χωρίς τύψεις! Άνθρωποι που κάνουν παιδιά αράδα και όχι μόνο δεν τους προσφέρουν τίποτα αλλά φορτώνουν κιόλας τα προβλήματά τους και στους άλλους.
Έχω γνωστή μου που ο αδελφός της και η νύφη της ήταν χρήστες ναρκωτικών και τα παιδιά τους τα μεγάλωσε εκείνη! Την γυναίκα του αδελφού της την βρήκαν νεκρή, 25 χρονών, με μιά σύριγγα στο χέρι και ο αδελφός της στο κόσμο του, πήγαινε μία στο τόσο σπίτι όχι για να δει τ παιδιά του αλλά να την εκβιάσει για λεφτά. Έμεινε ανύπαντρη μέχρι τα 47 γιατί κανείς δεν ήθελε να φορτωθεί τα 2 παιδιά του ναρκωμανή που εκβίαζε κάθε τόσο. 
Ε, σε πληροφορώ οτι αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει καθόλου τύψεις που πήρε τόσους στο λαιμό του.
Θέλω να πω, γιατί νιώθεις έτσι;

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Να απαντησω πρωτα στους Αργυρη και Yoko ... 
εγραψα φαρδια-πλατια την δικη μου αμαρτια στο πρωτο κιολας ποστ.
Δεν το κρατησα για αργοτερα. Δεν υπεκφευγω καμιας ευθυνης.

Κασσανδρα
Το θεμα των τυψεων ΔΕΝ παει με το τι εκανες ... αλλα με το τι σε ΕΠΕΙΣΑΝ
(τοτε που ησουν πολυ μικρος για να εχεις εμπειρια ζωης και αμυνες και φιλτρα)
οτι θα καταληξεις. Εγω ακομα και σημερα, στα 52, παρολο που δεν κυλησα στα
ναρκωτικα, παρολο που δεν εκανα παιδια (και τα παρατησα), παρολο που δεν
φορτωσα την μαυριλα της ψυχης μου σε κανεναν .... ΝΙΩΘΩ οτι εκκρεμει
εξοχως καθυστερημενη καταδικη μου για το τι ΔΕΝ επραξα ως ωφειλα ....
... ακολουθει ο παραδειγματικος λιθοβολισμος απο ολοκληρη την ανθρωποτητα 
μεχρι να εκλιπαρησω, στο τελος, για τον συνοπτικο απαγχονισμο μου.

Επειδη ειναι μαλλον μπερδεμενο αυτο το τελευταιο θα πω τρια πραγματα :
1) μεγαλωσα σε σπιτι και κουλτουρα στρατιωτικου (και καθηγητριας),
2) η διαφορετικοτητα ηταν αμαρτημα και τιμωρουνταν αναλογα,
2) τα παιδια με δυσμορφια, στην αρχαια Σπαρτη, τα ριχναν στον Καιαδα.

Επειδη, τωρα που ξαναβλεπω την επεξηγηση, ΟΥΤΕ αυτη εξηγει αρκετα
θα περιγραψω κατι αρκετα περιγραφικο για το τι εζησα και ΠΟΥ μεγαλωσα.

- Πατερα, αυτος ο κυβερνητης του υποβρυχιου, τους πηρε ολους στον λαιμο του.
- Ναι αλλα ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ, του αξιζει σεβασμος και αναγνωριση. Εισαι πολυ μικρος 
για να κρινεις, οταν μαλιστα ΔΕΝ εχεις προσπαθησει σε τιποτα στην ζωη σου.
- Τοτε να αναγνωρισουμε και αυτους που σκοτωνουν και κλεβουν για να ζησουν
σε ολες τις φτωχες χωρες του κοσμου. Και αυτοι ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ για κατι καλυτερο.
Ετσι δεν ειναι ?
- Μην μου πουλας εμενα πνευμα ... προσπαθησε πρωτα, και ΜΕΤΑ ελα 
να συζητησουμε τι θα τους κανουμε ολους αυτους που λες.

Δηλαδη .... η προσπαθεια ... απο μονη της .... απενοχοποιει καθε καταληξη.
Ολα αυτα βεβαια, ειναι δανεισμενα απο την φιλοσοφια των αρχαιων σπαρτιατων.
Σκοτωσε, κλεψε, ρημαξε .... αρκει να μην σε πιασει κανεις. Και βεβαια, σε ενα παιδι
που το πετας απο τα 7 να ζησει μονο του στην αγρια φυση ... ολα ειναι επιτρεπτα !!
Δεν υπαρχει καμια τυψη, ωφειλει να ζησει με οποιονδηποτε τροπο. Μεγαλο μερος
των παλιων στρατιωτικων ΕΠΕΒΑΛΕ (οσο επετρεπαν οι μαναδες) μερος αυτης της
κουλτουρας στις οικογενειες τους. Και τα παιδια .... η εγιναν λυκακια ... η χασαν 
μπουσουλα και καταστραφηκαν (αυτοπροσδιοριστικα). Δεν ξερω ποσο μεγαλο μερος
των στρατιωτικων (τοτε) και δεν ξερω αν υφισταται η ιδια κατασταση (σημερα).

Ακομα και σημερα .... ενω γνωριζω οτι ο κοσμος και η ανθρωποτητα εχει αφησει
για παντα πισω της τετοιες φιλοσοφιες και κουλτουρες, ΔΕΝ μπορω να τις αποβαλω.
Μπηκαν τοσο νωρις μεσα μου ... που ριζωσαν οσο βαθια στο DNA μου γινοταν. 
Δεν καλλιεργησα ποτε την μακροθυμια (πρωτα για τον εαυτο μου), ποτε την 
συγχωρεση (πρωτα για τον εαυτο μου), ποτε την αλληλεγγυη και οτι συνιστα
κατακτηση της ανθρωποτητας (ως εννοια τουλαχιστον) γιατι ασκουν απιστευτη
γοητεια και συναρπαγη οι αποψεις του πατερα μου, υποσυνειδητα. Με "τιμωρω", 
επειδη δεν μπορω να γινω αρχαιος σπαρτιατης. Και δεν μπορω γιατι δεν θελω ! 
Οξυμωρο ? ... οσο δεν παει αλλο !!!!! .... Τρεις ψυχολογοι προσπαθησαν να με
πεισουν οτι αυτες οι φιλοσοφιες ειναι συναισθηματικοι ακρωτηριασμοι, και οι τρεις
δεν καταφεραν τιποτα (σε υποσυνειδητο επιπεδο, γιατι σε συνειδητο, απο την
στιγμη που το αποδεχομαι και περιγραφω, με επεισαν ... αλλα ... δωρον αδωρο)

Ισως για αυτον τον λογο .... δεν παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα.
(βεβαια, δεν ειναι μονο αυτος, εχω διαβασει οτι αν τα διακοψεις ξεκινουν
ψιλοθεματακια στερησης ... αλλα αυτο ειναι κατι που ΔΕΝ το χω διπλοτσεκαρει,
μπορει να πεφτω εξω.)

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> ΕΣΥ, αν ειχες ενα παιδι που δεν διαβαζε,
> δεν εβγαινε εξω, δεν ηθελε να κανει φιλους, ηθελε να κοιμαται απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ
> τι θα εκανες (ως μανα) ? Ας μην συζηταμε τι εκαναν οι δικοι μου (απο τιμωρια σε τιμωρια
> πηγαινε το πραγμα). Μετα απο 33 χρονια, ακομα και γω αντιλαμβανομαι οτι με ξεσκισαν
> (να μην πω τιποτα χειροτερο). Ομως εσυ, ως νεα μανα, που μεγαλωνει ενα παιδι, που εφτασε
> στην εφηβεια, περασε την εφηβεια, εφτασε τα 30, περασε και τα 30 .... τι θα εκανες ?
> Θα το αφηνες να σβηνει μονο του στην απορριψη του κοσμου και της αλληλεπιδρασης του
> με αυτον .... Η .... κουτσα-στραβα θα το εσπρωχνες να μπει μεσα ?
> 
> ...


Είναι σίγουρο οτι οι γονείς σου δεν πρόσεξαν καθόλου οτι υπήρχε κατάθλιψη από την παιδική σου ηλικία. Όταν ένα παιδί δεν έχει φίλους, δεν θέλει να βγει, δεν θέλει να κάνει τίποτα παρά μόνο να κοιμάται, τί είναι αυτό; Έπρεπε να τους ανησυχήσει. 
Αλλά ξέρεις, οι γονείς τότε δεν καταλάβαιναν οι περισσότεροι απ αυτά (κι εγώ της ίδιας ηλικίας, 50 είμαι και ξέρω). Τί ψυχολογικά μου λες; Εδώ μας σκότωναν στο ξύλο! Ο άντρας μου π.χ. είχε φάει ξύλο από την μάνα του επειδή πήρε σε ένα διαγώνισμα στο δημοτικό 10 και όχι 10 με τόνο! Έγινε πρώτος μαθητής, πρώτος φοιτητής στο Πανεπιστήμιο, φοβερός στην δουλειά του και μετά κάποια στιγμή κατέρρευσε ψυχολογικά και τελείωσε η υπόθεση.Κατάθλιψη με ψυχωσική συνδρομή. 
Η αδελφή σου μου θυμίζει τον πρώτο αδελφό μου που είναι 3 χρόνια μικρότερος από μένα. Έτσι κι αυτός. Ενώ εγώ είχα τα χίλια δυό ψυχολογικά θέματα με τους γονείς μου, εκείνος το πολέμησε, ήταν αισιόδοξος και με καλή ψυχολογία, εγώ όχι! Εκείνος όμως πάντα αυτό που ήθελε το ζήταγε και πάντα ζήταγε απο τους γονείς μου. Εγώ ποτέ! Θέλω να πω,αυτός έτσι έμαθε να διεκδικεί, εγώ όχι!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Ισως για αυτον τον λογο .... δεν παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα.
> (βεβαια, δεν ειναι μονο αυτος, εχω διαβασει οτι αν τα διακοψεις ξεκινουν
> ψιλοθεματακια στερησης ... αλλα αυτο ειναι κατι που ΔΕΝ το χω διπλοτσεκαρει,
> μπορει να πεφτω εξω.)


Να το διπλοτσεκάρεις! Αν χρειάζεσαι θα σου τα δώσει ο γιατρός, ο ψυχίατρος. Μην πάρεις κάτι μόνος σου αλλά μην αποκλείεις την φαρμακευτική οδό. Διότι τα συναισθήματα πηγάζουν από το μυαλό που κι αυτό είναι μέρος του σώματος και όταν ασθενεί χρειάζεται θεραπεία, όπως τα άλλα όργανα όταν πάσχουν. 
Ξέρεις, η κατάθλιψη σε κάνει να βλέπεις την ζωή σου σαν μέσα από παραμορφωτικό καθρέπτη.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Να απαντησω πρωτα στους Αργυρη και Yoko ... 
> εγραψα φαρδια-πλατια την δικη μου αμαρτια στο πρωτο κιολας ποστ.
> Δεν το κρατησα για αργοτερα. Δεν υπεκφευγω καμιας ευθυνης.
> 
> Κασσανδρα
> Το θεμα των τυψεων ΔΕΝ παει με το τι εκανες ... αλλα με το τι σε ΕΠΕΙΣΑΝ
> (τοτε που ησουν πολυ μικρος για να εχεις εμπειρια ζωης και αμυνες και φιλτρα)
> οτι θα καταληξεις. Εγω ακομα και σημερα, στα 52, παρολο που δεν κυλησα στα
> ναρκωτικα, παρολο που δεν εκανα παιδια (και τα παρατησα), παρολο που δεν
> ...


Θα μπορούσες να μου εξηγήσεις τί θεωρείς οτι ώφειλες να πράξεις;

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Σχετικα με το ξυλο (και την χειροδικια) ...

Εφαγα αρκετο .... αλλα ηταν μεχρι να φτασω την Α Γυμνασιου.
Μετα, αρχισα να παιρνω γρηγορα υψος και ο πατερας μου επρεπε να πει "κατεβα κατω να 
σε χαστουκισω". Και ευτυχως για μενα ... δεν το κανε ! Ομως, το ξυλο το αντικατεστησαν 
οι τιμωριες και ευχομουν υποσυνειδητα να ξαναγυριζα στην εποχη του ξυλου. Το ξυλο 
ειναι δυο-τρια λεπτα ... η τιμωρια ειναι διαρκεστερη και οδυνηροτερη. Και μονο η αναμονη 
μεχρι την τιμωρια, σε διαλλυει. Θυμαμαι, Εκτη Δημοτικου, ολοι οι συνομιλικοι μου 
την κοπαναγαμε εξω απο το χωριο και γυριζαμε ... νυχτα σκοταδι. Οι μανες μας ... 
εφευγαν στην αλλη ζωη και ξαναγυρνουσαν (απο αγωνια). Επεφτε ξυλο σχεδον καθε μερα
(η τελωσπαντων, συνεχομενα μπερτακια για κατι τριμηνα ... ανοιξιατικα τριμηνα). 
Ομως επειδη το υποφεραμε ΟΛΟΙ αλλα και επειδη βρισκομασταν σε μικρη ηλικια ...

... ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΑΓΓΙΖΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ !

Ηταν κατι σαν μπαμιες που επρεπε να φαμε, θελαμε-δεν θελαμε. Την αλλη μερα .... 
παλι τα ιδια και ακομα μακρυτερα, σαν να μην συνεβη τιποτα. Το ξυλο ηταν μια συνηθης
πρακτικη. Ποναγε αλλα .... δεν ακυρωνε την λαχταρα μας για ολα τα συναρπαστικα και
μυστηριωδη πραγματα (που μας περιμεναν για εξερευνηση) την αλλη μερα. Εαν συνεβαινε
μονο στον εναν απο μας (η το κρυβαμε και δεν το φανερωναμε μεταξυ μας) τοτε ΝΑΙ .... 
θα ειχε πολυ καταστροφικοτερη επιδραση το ξυλο. Ομως, ειναι υπερεκτιμημενη η ζημια
του ξυλου στην μικρη ηλικια. Η ψυχολογικη ζημια που επαθα αρχισε στην εφηβεια .... 
οπου ακομα και ΕΝΑ χαστουκι ηταν τορπιλη στο εγω μου. Στην Εκτη Δημοτικου ....
... ΠΟΙΟ ΕΓΩ ? Ολα τα παιδακια βρισκομασταν στο ΕΜΕΙΣ και νιωθαμε ως ΜΙΑ αγελη .... 
και εκει μεσα σκεδαζονταν και ατονουσαν ΟΛΑ τα μειωτικα συνδρομα (ποια συνδρομα, 
δεν προλαβαιναν καν να γινουν συνδρομα).

Τωρα .... βλεπω κατι 8χρονα παιδακια στο απεναντι μπαλκονι .... η μανα κλεισμενη μεσα. 
Ακομα και ξυλο να μην φανε ειναι τελειωμενα αυτα τα παιδακια. Ο κοσμος ολος βρισκεται
μακρια απο το αγγιγμα τους, κατω στον δρομο .... και αυτα εγκλωβισμενα πανω. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ 
να τρωγαν ξυλο καθε νυχτα .... και καθε μερα να μηδενιζε ο μετρητης και να τρεχαν να
εξερευνησουν τον κοσμο. Ολα μαζι ! Βεβαια, οι μαναδες ... δεν θα συμφωνουσαν μαζι μου. 
Γιατι γνωριζουν τους κινδυνους. Το γνωριζω αυτο.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Θα μπορούσες να μου εξηγήσεις τί θεωρείς οτι ώφειλες να πράξεις;


Μα φυσικα ... να γινω δυνατος και θεορατος σαν τον πλατανο-στρατηλατη πατερα μου ... 
και να προσπαθησω να περιφρουρησω αοκνα τον κοσμο απο ... τεμπεληδες σαν και μενα,
που αποτελουν "βραδυκαυστον απτραν εις τα θεμελια του πολιτισμου μας" .....

Επισης, να βαλω στοχους στην ζωη μου ..... και να τους επιδιωξω αταλαντευτος και ανευ 
περισπασεων (σεξουαλικων, ερωτικων, παρεϊστικων, κλπ κλπ). Και ολα αυτα με το που 
τελειωσα το Δημοτικο !!! Τοτε ηταν που σαν .... να γυρισε διακοπτης στην συμπεριφορα του.
Σαν να περασα ενα αορατο κατωφλι και γυρισμος πισω, δεν υπηρχε. ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ και ωριμασα 
.... δεν υπηρχαν αλλα χαζα στην ζωη μου και αν υπηρχαν θα φροντιζε καποιος να με συνετισει !
Αυτο το αορατο κατωφλι φαινεται να το περασα ΚΑΙ για την μανα μου. Μετα την 6η δημοτικου, 
η αγαπη επαψε να ειναι δεδομενη και ανιδιοτελης. Η εφερνα καλους βαθμους (πανω απο 17, 
τουλαχιστον) .... η ..... ο μετρητης αγαπης επεφτε. Αναλογα με το ποσο πεσαν οι βαθμοι. 

Βεβαια, ολα αυτα ωχριουν στο τι συνεβη ΜΕΤΑ την Γ' Λυκειου. Στα 18 και κατι ....
Χαριτολογωντας .... απο τα 18/19 μεχρι σημερα, βρισκομαι σε χωροχρονικο κενο.
Σαν να μην εχει κυλησει ουτε δευτερολεπτο. Οτι συνεβη (ως αλυσιδα διακριτων γεγονοτων)
υφισταται ΠΡΙΝ τα 19 μου. Μετα ..... ολα ειναι ενα δευτερολεπτο. Το υποψιαζομαι οτι δεν με 
καταλαβαινετε. Δεν πειραζει .... με καταλαβαινω εγω, προς το παρον. Ισως καποιοι (λιγοι)
αντιληφθουν τι γραφω γιατι ο ψυχοσυναισθηματικος χρονος ειναι περιπου το ιδιο σχετικος 
με τον κοσμικο (αν και διαφορετικης υφης). Οχι απο πλευρας λυπης η χαρας (εκει ειναι 
δεδομενη η σχετικοτητα κυλησης για ολους). Απο πλευρας αποσυντονισμου του Εγω.
Υπαρχουν δυο ΕΓΩ μεσα μου : ενα που βιωνε τα πραγματα καθοσω συνεβαιναν στην ζωη
και ενα που απλα παρατηρει τα πραγματα ..... αποστασιοποιημενο .... απο τα 19 και μετα !
Δεν συμμετεχει ... και γιαυτο ... τα τελευταια 33 χρονια ισοδυναμουν με 1 δευτερολεπτο.

Δεν προσπαθω να το παιξω επιστημονας ... ειναι η καλυτερη περιγραφη που μπορω να δωσω.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Υπήρξε κάποιο γεγονός στα 19 σου, που απ αυτό το γεγονός και έπειτα σταμάτησες να ζεις και μετετράπης σε παρατηρητής της ζωής σου; Δεν θέλω να μου πεις το γεγονός, απλώς αν συνέβη κάτι.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Μα φυσικα ... να γινω δυνατος και θεορατος σαν τον πλατανο-στρατηλατη πατερα μου ... 
> και να προσπαθησω να περιφρουρησω αοκνα τον κοσμο απο ... τεμπεληδες σαν και μενα,
> που αποτελουν "βραδυκαυστον απτραν εις τα θεμελια του πολιτισμου μας" .....
> 
> Επισης, να βαλω στοχους στην ζωη μου ..... και να τους επιδιωξω αταλαντευτος και ανευ 
> περισπασεων (σεξουαλικων, ερωτικων, παρεϊστικων, κλπ κλπ). Και ολα αυτα με το που 
> τελειωσα το Δημοτικο !!!


Και εξακολουθείς, μετά από τόσα χρόνια, να θεωρείς οτι αυτά είναι σωστά; Όταν λες "στόχοι στην ζωή άνευ περισπάσεων" τί στόχους εννοείς; Αν οι στόχοι στην ζωή βγάζουν έξω τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις, δεν ξέρω πόσο θα μπορούσαν να σε ικανοποιούσαν αν τους πετύχαινες...
Να προσπαθούσες να περιφρουρήσεις τον κόσμο...??? Μέσα σου νοιώθεις οτι θα έπρεπε να γίνεις σαν τον πατέρα σου; Φύγε από κει αμέσως!

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Υπήρξε κάποιο γεγονός στα 19 σου, που απ αυτό το γεγονός και έπειτα σταμάτησες να ζεις και μετετράπης σε παρατηρητής της ζωής σου; Δεν θέλω να μου πεις το γεγονός, απλώς αν συνέβη κάτι.


Ναι ... το γραψα : η αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας μου. Μου χωρισε την ζωη στα δυο.
Στην εποχη που ημουν (σχετικα) περηφανος για τον εαυτο μου και στην εποχη 
που ΔΕΝ ειμαι (απο τα 19 και μετα). Αυτονοητο γιατι δεν ειμαι. Καθε αποπειρα
αυτοκτονιας (ειτε τα καταφερεις, ειτε οχι) ειναι το ισχυροτερο μανιφεστο 
απορριψης του εαυτου σου. Δεν μπορεις να περασεις αυτο το κατωφλι 
και να πεις "Ok .... δεν τρεχει τιποτα, ξαναγυρναω πισω και πιστευω
στον εαυτο μου". Πεταξε το πουλακι .... ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ προκειται να ξαναπιστεψεις
στον εαυτο σου. Αυτη η ικανοτητα τελειωσε για σενα. Μονο οσοι αποπειραθηκαν
θα με καταλαβουν.

Δεν το κρυβω αλλο. Δεν ημουν αρκετα δυνατος ΟΥΤΕ να αυτοκτονησω (που ειναι
πανευκολη υποθεση). Σε λιγο θα φτασω τα 80 (σαν χθες ηταν που ημουν 20), 
θα φυγω απο αυτον τον κοσμο και κανεις δεν θα ξερει τι μου συνεβη. 
Δεν ντρεπομαι που ειμαι ψυχολογικα αδυνατος και ριψασπις και αναχωρητης 
και ποντικισια συνειδηση (και ολα αυτα τα εξεφτελιστικα που ξεστομιζουν 
οι δυνατοι σε αποτυχημενους σαν την παρτη μου) γιατι αυτος ο κοσμος πρεπει 
να φιλοξενησει και τους ποντικους, αποτελουν μερος της αλυσιδας αυτου του
κοσμου.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Μέσα σου νοιώθεις οτι θα έπρεπε να γίνεις σαν τον πατέρα σου; Φύγε από κει αμέσως!


Κασσανδρα

Εγραψα οτι ΞΕΡΩ που βρισκεται το προβλημα με μενα αλλα .... ΔΕΝ μπορω να το εκριζωσω.
Μην τα ξαναλεμε. Αν ανατρεξεις πισω θα το βρεις γραμμενο.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Οσο διαβαζω για την "Οριακη οργανωση προσωπικοτητας", την σχαση του Εγω 
και τις πρωιμες εμπειριες ακυρωσης ..... τοσο περισσοτερο βλεπω τον εαυτο μου.

Αν συνεχισω να διαβαζω εδω μεσα .... θα φορτωθω ενα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ σακι στην πλατη.
Μεχρι τωρα, μονο η καταθλιψη, ΑΡΚΟΥΣΕ ως σακι. Οχι και αλλα, ρε παιδια ... οχι και αλλα !
Ενταξει, εσεις ενημερωνετε τον κοσμο (και καλα κανετε) αλλα αντιλαμβανεστε οτι καπου 
στο υποσυνειδητο μας, λειτουργει το ανεκδοτο του καμπουρη με τον σακατη ?

Φοβαμαι να διαβασω αλλο αρθρο εδω μεσα .... θα βγω με δεκαπεντε (ψυχα)ασθενειες !
Ισως και να τις εχω. Ομως, και μονο η διαπιστωση οτι τις εχω ... με απαλλασει εστω απο
ΜΙΑ ?

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Οσο διαβαζω για την "Οριακη οργανωση προσωπικοτητας", την σχαση του Εγω 
> και τις πρωιμες εμπειριες ακυρωσης ..... τοσο περισσοτερο βλεπω τον εαυτο μου.
> 
> Αν συνεχισω να διαβαζω εδω μεσα .... θα φορτωθω ενα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ σακι στην πλατη.
> Μεχρι τωρα, μονο η καταθλιψη, ΑΡΚΟΥΣΕ ως σακι. Οχι και αλλα, ρε παιδια ... οχι και αλλα !
> Ενταξει, εσεις ενημερωνετε τον κοσμο (και καλα κανετε) αλλα αντιλαμβανεστε οτι καπου 
> στο υποσυνειδητο μας, λειτουργει το ανεκδοτο του καμπουρη με τον σακατη ?
> 
> Φοβαμαι να διαβασω αλλο αρθρο εδω μεσα .... θα βγω με δεκαπεντε (ψυχα)ασθενειες !
> ...


Η διαπίστωση δεν προσθέτει ασθένεια. Η διάγνωση θα ήταν καλύτερο να γίνει από ειδικό. Σε τρεις ψυχολόγους που πήγες σου είπαν κατάθλιψη;
Εντάξει, είναι ολοφάνερο τι έχεις "καεί" από τους γονείς σου, όπως κι εγώ, όπως και πάρα πολλοί άλλοι. Μιά φίλη μου λέει, πως ο κόσμος θα πάψει να δυστυχεί και να υποφέρει όταν κάνουν παιδιά μόνο οι άνθρωποι που είναι ώριμοι, λογικοί, ψυχικά υγιείς και συνειδητοποιημένοι . Αυτό όμως σδεν θα γίνει ποτέ!

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Ο πρωτος με εβλεπε σαν γιο του (το 1996 ημουν και νεωτερος), διαρκως με καμαρωνε. 
Γιαυτο εφυγα. Η δευτερη (το 2006) μιλουσε ελαχιστα εως καθολου. Μεχρι την τελευταια 
στιγμη ακουγε. Ποτε δεν θα μαθω τι ακριβως επιθυμουσε να με συμβουλεψει. Ηθελε να
"βγω" μονος μου απο το πηγαδι χωρις συμβουλες/προτασεις δικες της. Μονο με τις 
καταλληλες ερωτησεις της θα βρισκα τον δρομο εξοδου. Ο τριτος (το 2016), 
οταν τον ρωτησα ΕΓΩ απο μονος μου, μου ειπε οτι εχω μια αυξημενη θλιψουλα .... 
... ΟΧΙ καταθλιψη. Γενικως, ενιωθα μια διακριτικη ταση λειανσης των ακμων 
(απο πλευρας του). Ο καθενας ισως να χει την δικια του τεχνικη .... τι αλλο να πω !

Συμφωνω 10000000000000000% στις τελευταιες δυο προτασεις σου.

Θεωρω οτι ειμαι ενας απο αυτους που ΑΝ ζουσαμε σε μια αγγελικη κοινωνια θα επρεπε 
να μου απαγορευτει η δυνατοτητα να κανω σχεση, οικογενεια και παιδια. Ειναι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ 
αδυνατον, ενα παιδι που εζησε σε τετοιο σπιτι .... να μεγαλωσει παιδια ωριμα, λογικα, 
ισορροπημενα και συνειδητοποιημενα. Και ομως ... τρισχειροτεροι απο μενα ψυχολογικα
(αλλα φραγκατοι η παραμυθαδες) κανουν οικογενειες. Τα παιδια αυτου του κοσμου 
... θα συνεχιζουν να "θυσιαζονται" μεσα σε τραγικες οικογενειες χωρις καν 
να το αντιλαμβανονται. Και ας ζησουν αλλα 90 χρονια.

ΔΕΝ θα μαθουν ΠΟΤΕ πως ειναι να ζεις ΧΩΡΙΣ να κουβαλας φορτια και παθη αλλων.

----------


## geodim

> Οσο διαβαζω για την "Οριακη οργανωση προσωπικοτητας", την σχαση του Εγω 
> και τις πρωιμες εμπειριες ακυρωσης ..... τοσο περισσοτερο βλεπω τον εαυτο μου.
> 
> Αν συνεχισω να διαβαζω εδω μεσα .... θα φορτωθω ενα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ σακι στην πλατη.
> Μεχρι τωρα, μονο η καταθλιψη, ΑΡΚΟΥΣΕ ως σακι. Οχι και αλλα, ρε παιδια ... οχι και αλλα !
> Ενταξει, εσεις ενημερωνετε τον κοσμο (και καλα κανετε) αλλα αντιλαμβανεστε οτι καπου 
> στο υποσυνειδητο μας, λειτουργει το ανεκδοτο του καμπουρη με τον σακατη ?
> 
> Φοβαμαι να διαβασω αλλο αρθρο εδω μεσα .... θα βγω με δεκαπεντε (ψυχα)ασθενειες !
> ...


To ότι εσύ μπορεί να πιστεύεις οτι θα πάθεις κάτι δε σημαίνει πως θα το πάθεις.Δεν λειτουργεί ο εγκέφαλος έτσι. Δεν μπορώ εγώ για παράδειγμα που δεν έχω διπολική διαταραχή ξαφνικά να διαβάσω για αυτή και να κάνω τον εγκέφαλό μου να δουλέψει αλλιώς ωστε να την αποκτήσω. Το πολύ πολύ να με πιάσει αρρωστοφοβία και να αγχώνομαι πως έπαθα κάτι...

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Βρε geodim

λιγο πραγμα ειναι η αρρωστοφοβια ?
Ξερεις οτι ακομα και σημερα ... ΠΑΣΧΩ απο τον τρομο οτι εχω πυελικο αλγος ?
Μονο και μονο απο αυτα που διαβαζω συνεχεια στο νετ (μετα απο μια κριση περσι) ?

Το κανεις να ακουγεται σαν .... απλο συναχι ! Υπαρχουν πολλοι απο μας
που και μονο να διαβασουν κατι που να ακουμπα καποιο συμπτωμα τους
τους λυνονται τα γονατα. Και κανουν μηηηηηηηηηηηηνες να συνελθουν !

Το νετ για οποιον ΔΕΝ μπορει να τιθασευσει φοβιες (και πανικους) ΠΡΙΝ μπει σ'αυτο
.... τον εχει καταπιει σαν Μαυρη Τρυπα.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Μα φυσικα ... να γινω δυνατος και θεορατος σαν τον πλατανο-στρατηλατη πατερα μου ... 
> και να προσπαθησω να περιφρουρησω αοκνα τον κοσμο απο ... τεμπεληδες σαν και μενα,
> που αποτελουν "βραδυκαυστον απτραν εις τα θεμελια του πολιτισμου μας" .....


Χαχα! Η ανθρωπότητα και ο πολιτισμός δεν βλάφθηκαν στα θεμέλιά τους από τεμπέληδες σαν κι εσένα! Όλες οι συμφορές του κόσμου έχουν προέλθει από ανθρώπους άοκνους και υπερδραστήριους. Τί καλά που θα τανε να ήταν ο Χίτλερ ένας απλός τεμπέλης που θα βαριόταν να κουνηθεί από την θέση του! Από πόσες συμφορές θα είχε γλιτώσει η ανθρωπότητα... Και άλλοι, και άλλοι...
Δεν λέω οτι η τεμπελιά είναι καλό πράγμα, αλλά η δραστηριότητα είναι κάτι που οδηγεί σε καλό ή σε κακό. Σε ένα από τα δύο καταλήγει. Και σύμφωνα με την πορεία των πραγμάτων και των ανθρώπων και του κόσμου όπως τον βλέπουμε γενικά, εσύ σε τί νομίζεις οτι οδηγεί όοολη αυτή η φασαρία και η δραστηριότητα;;;; Τί επικρατεί στον κόσμο μας και σ αυτή την ζωή γενικώς; Το καλό; Η ευτυχία; Η αγάπη; 
Κοίταξε, θα ήταν έγκλημα να είχες οικογένεια να ζήσεις και να καθόσουν "τ ανάσκελα" και τα παιδιά σου και η γυναίκα σου να δυστυχούσαν, Να μην είχαν να φάνε, να πληρώσουν τους λογαριασμούς, να κάνουν ένα φροντιστήριο, να πάνε μια εκδρομούλα. Από την στιγμή που είσαι εσύ κι ο εαυτός σου, έχεις ένα εισοδηματάκι από ενοίκια και την ψευτοβγάζεις, δεν επιβαρύνεις κανέναν! Ούτε καν το Κράτος και τους συμπολίτες σου, αφού εισφέρεις και με τους φόρους που πληρώνεις από τα ακίνητα. 
Το οτι εσύ, για τον εαυτό σου δεν αισθάνεσαι καλά, το δέχομαι και είναι φυσικό. Μην μας λες όμως και οτι υποσκάπτεις και καταστρέφεις τον πολιτισμό καίγοντας τα θεμέλια της ανθρωπότητας!
Έλεος δηλαδή! Άλλοι που θα έπρεπε να ντρέπονται δεν ντρέπονται και είναι και σε δημόσια αξιώματα και καταστρέφουν κόσμο και κοσμάκη.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Αντιλαμβανομαι το αληθες των οσων περιγραφεις ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ τα τελευταια 10 χρονια
και ισως και τα τελευταια 20 χρονια (πιο πριν, φοβομουν και να σκεφτω ... για ΜΕΝΑ).

Oμως .....

δεν μπορω, δεν μπορω, δεν μπορω, δεν μπορω .... να ξεριζωσω αυτες τις "ιδεες"
μεσα απο το DNA μου. Βλεπεις, ολοι οι δραστηριοι (και πετυχημενοι κατα την κοινωνια)
τυποι ασκουν μια γοητεια. Εαν εισαι -αντα και κατι, την γοητεια μπορεις να την γραψεις 
εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι. Ομως, οταν εισαι 12 και 16 και 20 και 24 ...... ? .......

Εχεις δει τι αποτυπωμα αφηνει υδροχλωρικο οξυ σε μεταλλο βρυσης .... ε αυτο !

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Kασσανδρα

Σε ευχαριστω που απαντας (σχεδον καθημερινα).
Ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση για μενα ... καποιος να ασχολειται μαζι μου.
Οι ωρες που μεσολαβουν μεχρι να ξαναμπω εδω μεσα, ειναι ΟΔΥΝΗΡΟΤΑΤΕΣ.
Απλα δεν τις περιγραφω γιατι με παιρνει απο κατω χειροτερα.

Παντως, εαν σηκωνω ενα τονο σιδερο στην ψυχη μου (καθε μερα)
απο τοτε που μπηκα εδω μεσα .... σηκωνω -5 γραμμαρια. Και το νιωθω !
Εχω μαθει να εκτιμω το λιγο, το παρα πολυ λιγο, αφου δεν εχω συζησει με κανεναν,
ουτε φυσικα με γυναικα, ουτε καποιος ποτε μου ειπε "ειμαι εγω εδω για σενα,
μην φοβασαι". Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορεις να εξαφανιστεις οτι ωρα θελεις.
Στην ζυγαρια αναμεσα στην Αγαπη και την Ελευθερια .... εχω κανει την επιλογη μου.
Η Ελευθερια με ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ κοστος ... για ολους ανεξαιρετως. Η Αγαπη, δευτερη.
Μακαρι να μην χρειαζοταν κανεις να επιλεξει αναμεσα σ'αυτα τα δυο ....

... αλλα εγω εχω επιλεξει !

Μα τι να την κανεις την Ελευθερια χωρις Αγαπη ? 
Οτι μπορεις να κανεις την Αγαπη διχως Ελευθερια !

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Διαβαζοντας σας εδω μεσα .... βλεπω οτι ΔΕΝ ειμαι μονος στο προβλημα μου.
Ειναι απιστευτο ΠΟΣΟΣ κοσμος εχει προβληματα ... και ας μην ειναι σαν το δικο μου.
Αυτη η μαζικοτητα, με ανακουφιζει καπως .... τουλαχιστον οσο σας διαβαζω.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Παλι σκεφτομουν ... τις τελευταιες στιγμες της ζωης μου.
Μοναχος, γερος, αδυναμος, εξουθενωμενος, ξεχασμενος.
Με ενα tv control στο χερι ... να μυριζει το σαπισμενο μου σωμα.
Να με φορτωνουν στο ασθενοφορο ... μεσα στην πλαστικη σακουλα.
Μερικοι να κοιτουν, αλλοι να ειρωνευονται "παει αυτος, την κοπανησε".
Στο νεκροτομειο ... διπλα στις μπυρες στο ψυγειο. Οι μερες να περνουν
κανεις να μην ερχεται να με αναζητησει. Να με πετανε σε μια γουβα
στην ακρη του νεκτροταφειου. Η ταφοπλακα στραβια ... ΤΕΛΟΣ.


Με αυτην την προσμονη, της υστατης στιγμης .... ζω απο τα 18 μου !
Με εχει καταπιει ....

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Ποσο χαιρομαι να ξεφτιλιζω την ιδεα που εχω για τον εαυτο μου.
Οτι ΤΑΧΑ μου, ειμαι ανθρωπος. Οτι εχω αρχες. Οτι εχω φιλοτιμο.

Χθες η μανα μου, (80 ετων) πηγε στον αλλο κοσμο και γυρισε.
Στις 3 τα ξημερωματα, οξεια γαστρεντεριτιδα με λιποθυμικες τασεις.
Σηκωθηκε να παει στην τουαλετα, λιποθυμησε και δεν ειχε κανεναν
διπλα της. Εκανε εμετο στο πατωμα και συρθηκε μεχρι το κρεβατι
να ξανακοιμηθει. Το πρωι στις 11 με παιρνει τηλεφωνο. Εγω φυσικα
(τα τελευταια 20 χρονια) κατεβασμενο το κινητο οταν κοιμαμαι.
Και η κακομοιρα που να ξερει οτι επεσα να κοιμηθω στις 7 το πρωι ?
Ξυπναω στις 4 το απογευμα, κανω καφεδακι, διαβαζω τα νηματακια
μου στο αλλο το site, ακουω μουσικουλα ... κινητα-σταθερα κλειστα.
Περναει ο φιλος μου ο Νικος που γιορταζε πριν 3 μερες και με παιρνει
εξω να με κερασει μαζι με αλλους 3 φιλους του. Γυρναω σπιτι στις
9μισυ το βραδυ. Καποια στιγμη ανοιγω κινητα και σταθερα.

7 κλησεις στο κινητο, 6 κλησεις στο σταθερο. Παιρνω τηλεφωνο αλλα
ευτυχως η μανα μου, βρηκε βοηθεια και ειχε γλιτωσει τα χειροτερα.
Και απο την ξαδελφη μου που μενει εκει κοντα και απο τον αντρα της
και απο τις ανιψουλες της αλλα, το κυριοτερο, και απο την αδελφη μου
που μενει 500 χιλιομετρα νοτια (Αθηνα) η οποια την συμβουλεψε να
ΜΗΝ φαει βαρια (ουτε να πιει πολυ νερο) ωστε να μην ξαναξερασει
και τις ερθει σκοτοδινη.

Εγω φυσικα, ουτε καν πηγα απο το σπιτι. Ακουσα τα τεκταινομενα
τηλεφωνικως απο την ιδια (σμπαραλια η φωνη της) και της ευχηθηκα 
ηρεμο υπνο και καλο ξημερωμα. Ισως να την παρω τηλεφωνο αυριο.
Ισως ....

ΝΑΙ το εγραψα οτι δεν την αγαπαω (οτι την μισω θανασιμα) αλλα τοτε
εξηγηστε μου γιατι νιωθω χαλια ? Δεν πιστευω σε γονιδιακες αγαπες
(αυτο που λενε το αιμα νερο δεν γινεται). Οτι επειδη ειμαι σπλαχνο της
οτι και να μου χει κανει ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να την σκεφτομαι και φροντιζω. Η αληθεια 
ειναι οτι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ δεν σκεφτομαι τα τελευταια 20 χρονια (αφου κατεβαζω 
κινητα καθε βραδυ). Ειμαι ενα γαιδουρι που ζει για την παρτη του γιατι
δεν χρειαστηκε ποτε να ζησει για κανεναν αλλον .... ουτε να νοιαστει.

ΔΕΝ πηγα κοντα της, δεν ηθελα να παω κοντα της .... και τωρα δεν μπορω 
να κοιμηθω. Το ξερω, χαιρεστε ΟΛΟΙ που με τρωνε οι τυψεις. Καλα να παθω.
Ομως δεν αγαπησα ποτε αυτην την γυναικα, ουτε ενιωσα κοντα της, ουτε
καν αυτο που νιωθει ενας φιλος για εναν αλλον, νιωθω με αυτην την γυναικα.
Αν ηταν σκυλος που ξερναγε στον δρομο μπορει και να νοιαζομουν (λιγο
παραπανω).

Πουτανα συνειδηση ! Αντε και στο διαολο με μενα ....

(δεν προκειται ουτε αυριο να πω να την δω .... ΔΕΝ την συμπαθω καν
ας ειναι οτι θελει για μενα !)

----------


## Sonia

Όπως το βλέπω εγώ, απλά δεν είσαι τόσο γαϊδούρι όσο νομίζεις. Δεν είναι τύψεις ακριβώς αυτό που νοιώθεις, απλά μια χορδή ευαισθησίας. Διότι ποτέ τα πράγματα δεν είναι μονοσήμαντα. Δεν είναι μόνο η τάδε γυναίκα που μου έχει κάνει τα χίλια μίρια ή η μάνα μου που με απογοήτευσε, ή αυτή που καθόταν άβουλη όταν ο πατέρας μου με καταπίεζε. Είναι και αυτή που μου σκούπιζε τον ιδρώτα όταν ήμουν άρρωστος, είναι μία γριά γυναίκα που ζει μόνη, είναι μία γυναίκα που αρρώστησε χθες... 

Όσο και να γέρνει η κρίση μας και η ζυγαριά προς την μία μεριά ή την άλλη, πάντα κάτι μπορεί να μας τρώει σε ανθρώπινο επίπεδο σε συγκεκριμένες στιγμές.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Oταν εκοψα τις φλεβες μου .... αυτη ηταν κατω στο αυτοκινητο.
ΔΕΝ ανεβηκε πανω στον θαλαμο. Αφησε τον μουργο τον σιδεροφρακτο
να παιξει παιχνιδι μονος του. Να με σιδερωσει στην πιο ευαλωτη στιγμη 
της ζωης μου : "οταν βγεις απο δω μεσα, να δεσεις μια πετρα στο λαιμο σου 
και να βουτηξεις εδω παρακατω, η πορτα του σπιτιου για σενα επανω ... 
ειναι κλειστη"... ημουν 19 παρα κατι ...

Αυτη ηταν κατω ... Η ΚΥΡΙΑ !
Αποκομμενη απο το παιδι της και τα συναισθηματα της.
Και μετα απο δεκα χρονια, ηρθε να μου πει οτι εκλαιγε κατω μονη της ?
Να παρει μια πετρα (και αυτη) και να παει να βρει τον αντρα της. 
Αφου τοσο πολυ τον αγαπησε. Στεμμα στην κεφαλα της !

Αν μπορουσα να βρω το κουραγιο να γραψω τα ανατριχιαστικα σατανικα 
πραγματα που ηθελα να κανω και στους δυο ... θα με διωχνατε απο το 
φορουμ. Ασε που οτι γραφεις σε φορουμ, μενει. Δεν πειραζει ομως.
Τα γνωριζουν οι δυο απο τους τρεις ψυχολογους που πηγα. Οι οποιοι
με βλεπαν με αλλο ματι, μετα. Σιγουρα οχι του θυματος. Φοβοντουσαν 
να με κοιταξουν στα ματια. 

Με αυτην την οργη (που ξεπερναει του διαβολου προς τον θεο) και αυτες
τις ανατριχιαστικες σκεψεις .... ουτε μια στο τρις τρις τρισεκατομμυριο
να υπαρξει παραδεισος για μενα ! Απο την ηλικια των 19 ετων, εχει κοπει
τιμολογιο αποστολης/παραλαβης που θα παω .... ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ !

Θα μπω στον παραδεισο και θα ναι και ο μουργος μεσα ? ... *ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ* !
Ας τον κανει προτομη και προτυπο ολοκληρη η κοινωνια, την στρατηγαρα.
Μονο ΕΓΩ θα τελεσιδικησω για την ψυχη του.

*ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ !*

----------


## elis

Αδερφε οταν σου λεγαν να κατσεισ καλα εσυ καθοσουν λουσου τα τωρα ετσι το λενε στο χωριο μου ξερω τι εκανε ο μπαμπασ σου για να εχει ονομα εσυ δεν ειχεσ ζωη τοτε ετσι ηταν τα πραγματα μπορει να εγινεσ και για ιματζ για να ανεβει βαθμιδα αυτο δεν αναιρει τισ ευθυνεσ σου

----------


## elis

Ρε μεγαλε σοβαρεψου δημοσιοσ υπαλληλοσ ηταν ο μπαμπασ σου χαλαρωσε αυτοι ειναι οι πιο σωστοι τι νομιζεισ εσυ οτι ηταν μια χαρα ηταν τον ξερω εγω και θα σου πω κι ενα μυστικο ξερεισ γτ βουλιαξε τη χωρα θα σου πω γτ ειναι μονοδιαστατοσ δηλαδη βλεπει μονο μια πλευρα ολο το δημοσιο ετσι ειναι τα ιδια ειπα και στην κορη μου που ειναι δασκαλα αν εισαι αξιοσ το δημοσιο θα σε χαντακωσει τησ τα ειπα να ξερει αυτα και αμα δεν ξερεισ τι ειναι δουλεια κοιτα να μαθεισ να σου πω πρεπει να τον ηξερα τον πατερα σου ολουσ τουσ ξερω

----------


## elis

Διαχειριζοταν και τιποτα χρηματα κι αλλουσ εφτιαχνε κι αλλουσ χαλουσε κλαιν μαιν μαλακιεσ εκανε τι νομιζεισ οτι εκανε επι πασοκ τησ *******σ γινοταν με τα λεφτα τα εζησα εγω σαν υπαλληλοσ ολεσ οι δουλειεσ ηταν τζοκερ τωρα που πρεπει να δουλεψουν κανονικα πεθαναν ολοι μια χαρα ηταν στο λεω εγω εσυ γτ δε μπηκεσ πουθενα να δουλεψεισ στο δημοσιο δηλαδη να καθεσαι αυτο εξηγησε μου κ σε αφηνω ησυχο

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Αδερφε οταν σου λεγαν να κατσεισ καλα εσυ καθοσουν λουσου τα τωρα


Δεν καθομουν καλα, καθολου καλα, ηδη απο την ηλικια των 15.
Στην ηλικια των 19 (των 17 και των 15) .... δεν μπορουσες να την κοπανησεις
απο το σπιτι. Επαιρνε τηλ η μαμα, σε εβρισκε η αστυνομια. Η σε επεστρεφαν πισω
στο σπιτι, φιλοι και συγγενεις. Μιλαμε για 1977. Οταν ηρθε η ωρα ... ΕΦΥΓΑ.
Αλλα η ζημια εγινε, δεν σβηνει και ουτε προκειται να σβησει. 

Γιατι εκεινη την εποχη δεν υπηρχε κανεις να μου ξεκαθαρισει οτι αυτο που εισπρατω
ΔΕΝ ειναι στοργη αλλα απαξιωση. Πιστευα, πραγματικα, οτι ετσι φερονταν οι γονεις 
ολων. *ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗΣ.* Μπορουσα να βιωσω τι συνεβαινε στις
οικογενειες των φιλων μου ? Οχι !

Στο δωματιο του καμπινε απαγορευονταν κλειδι. Για να μπορει ο μουργος να μπαινει
οτι ωρα και στιγμη θελησει. Καποια στιγμη, νομιζω η 3η φορα στην ζωη μου που
αυνανιζομουν, ορμησε μεσα χωρις να προλαβω να τον αντιληφθω, ακριβως στο
φιναλε ... με ειδε, χαμογελασε και ειπε ... "τελειωνε, εχεις σοβαροτερα πραγματα 
να κανεις". Εγω ειχα παθει ανακοπη ! Χαμογελαγε το τερας ! Γιατι χαιροταν που
δεν ειχε αφησει χωρο και στιγμη σε κανεναν. Τον εθρεφε αυτο. Ενιωθε θεος !

Ηταν η 3η μου φορα !

Αν αρχισω να γραφω ποσο ισοπεδωτικος ηταν (και μονο που υπηρχε, χωρις καν
να χρειαστει να μιλησει) απεναντι σε οτιδηποτε συνιστουσε προσωπικοτητα και
διαφορετικοτητα (στην ζωη του αλλου) .... θα πηδουσατε απο τα μπαλκονια.
Οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα, δεν κυνηγηθηκατε σαν τα σκυλια. Εγω εκλαιγα πανω
απο ενα βιβλιο μαθηματικων (ευτυχως οχι ολη την ωρα). Αυτο, μου επιτρεποταν !
Αυτο προεβλεπε ο 20-1 .... τα αλλα .... αφου μεγαλωνα και παντρευομουν. 
Και οχι για τρελλα γουστα αλλα μονο για ανατροφη οικογενειας.

Γιαυτο εξαλλου ηρθε η ΚΥΡΙΑ να σταξει ακομα περισσοτερη χολη σε μια ηδη 
ανοιχτη πληγη "ποια γυναικα θα σε παρει εσενα, ετσι αδημιουργητος που εισαι".
Να μην προλαβω να νιωσω οτι υπαρχει καποια περιοδος που οποιαδηποτε
γυναικα ενδεχεται να σε βαλει μεσα της ΧΩΡΙΣ να εισαι δημιουργημενος.
Οοοοοοοχιιιιιιιι τετοιες βλαβερες σκεψεις ..... ειμαστε σοβαροι ανθρωποι εδω.
Σκεφτομαστε αποκλειστικα το αυριο .... απο το παρον περναμε με αερογεφυρα,
δεν ακουμπαμε. Ουτε κοπροσκυλαμε.

Και γιατι ολα αυτα, δεν τα σκεφτηκα τοτε, ωστε να με στηριξουν λιγακι ?
ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ .... ειναι εμπειρια που αποκτηθηκε μεσα σε 30 χρονια (απο τα 20
μεχρι τα 50). Ποια εμπειρια ειχα εγω στα 19 ? Ωστε μετα γνωσης να του πω
*ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΘΛΙΒΕΡΟ ΜΟΥΡΓΑΚΙ* με τα διακριτικα, τα πηλικια και τις πουλαδες !
Καποιος ωφειλε να σου απαγορεψει να κανεις οικογενεια. Δεν αξιζεις οικογενεια
εσυ. Να πας μεσα στην μοναδα και να πηδας κανες οπλων. Που ξερεις και καλα.
Σιγουρα καλυτερα απο τα παιδια σου.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Δεν καθομουν καλα, καθολου καλα, ηδη απο την ηλικια των 15.
> Στην ηλικια των 19 (των 17 και των 15) .... δεν μπορουσες να την κοπανησεις
> απο το σπιτι. Επαιρνε τηλ η μαμα, σε εβρισκε η αστυνομια. Η σε επεστρεφαν πισω
> στο σπιτι, φιλοι και συγγενεις. Μιλαμε για 1977. Οταν ηρθε η ωρα ... ΕΦΥΓΑ.
> Αλλα η ζημια εγινε, δεν σβηνει και ουτε προκειται να σβησει. 
> 
> Γιατι εκεινη την εποχη δεν υπηρχε κανεις να μου ξεκαθαρισει οτι αυτο που εισπρατω
> ΔΕΝ ειναι στοργη αλλα απαξιωση. Πιστευα, πραγματικα, οτι ετσι φερονταν οι γονεις 
> ολων. *ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗΣ.* Μπορουσα να βιωσω τι συνεβαινε στις
> ...


Καλησπέρα! Διάβασα αυτά που έγραψες, όμως γιατί αφήνεις να σε επηρεάζει τόσο πολύ η σκέψη στους γονείς σου; Γιατί όταν έφυγες όπως είπες, δεν έδωσες σημασία σε εσένα τον ίδιο; Πάντα υπάρχει η ευκαιρία και ο τρόπος, να ασχοληθείς εσύ με τα θέλω σου και τις επιθυμίες σου.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Κωστα

Ο "ακρωτηριασμος" ΔΕΝ φαινεται. Γιατι ειναι πολυ βαθια μεσα.
Και με τα χρονια, επιδεινωθηκε. Δεν βρεθηκε κατι να τον επουλωσει.
Γιατι οντως ο κοσμος αυτος που ζουμε ειναι ο κοσμος του Ισχυρου.
Γιατι οντως ο κοσμος που ζουμε ειναι η επιτομη της πολιτικης και του ψεμματος.
Που αντιπροσωπευουν οι δυο γονεις μου.

Να ζουσαμε σε καποια αλλη πλατωνικη πολιτεια .... ισως και να συναρμολογουσα
τα συντριμμια μου. Και ΔΕΝ υπαρχει παντα η ευκαιρια και ο τροπος να ικανοποιησεις
τα θελω σου. Γιατι .... πριν και πανω απο οτιδηποτε, οποιαδηποτε ανακαμψη και 
αναταση .... βγαινει ο Δρακος της Αδικιας που εχεις υποστει και σου λεει 
"Εεεεπ, πρωτα θα πληρωσουν οι υπαιτιοι ... μετα ολα τα αλλα".

Ο ενας υπαιτιος βρισκεται κατω απο το χωμα και ο αλλος πατησε τα 80.
Ομως για τον Δρακο ... *ολα συνεβησαν χθες*. Μην προσπαθεις στην ηλικια
που βρισκεσαι να αντιληφθεις ΜΙΣΟΣ μεγαλυτερο απο καθε λογικη.

----------


## elis

Δεν μπορω να σε καταλαβω ρε μεγαλε

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Δεν μπορω να σε καταλαβω ρε μεγαλε


Ε βεβαια ...

εσυ νομιζεις οτι ολοι οι αξιωματικοι κανουν τα παιδια τους δημοσιους υπαλληλους
τα οποια μετα κααααααθονται. Και παιρνουν 1500 ευρω τον μηνα.

----------


## elis

Ο μπαμπασ σου ηταν στρατηγοσ και σου εκανε καψωνια κι εγω οταν πηγα στρατο με βριζαν οι ανωτεροι και αγγαρεια where is the problem my friend που ειναι το προβλημα πραγματικα δεν καταλαβαινω

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Eσυ ομως .... καψονι για δυο χρονια.
Εγω .... για μετρα ποσα χρονια καψονι ?
Και εσυ καψονι ... οχι ως γιος αλλα ως φανταρος.
Εγω .... προσπαθω να ξεχασω οτι ημουν γιος.
Προσπαθω να θυμηθω εποχη που δεν ημουν τιποτα.

----------


## elis

Εσυ νομιζεισ οτι οι δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι δουλευουν

----------


## elis

Τελοσ παντων ασ το αφησουμε ετσι

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Εlis 
ξερεις ποσο με ενδιαφερει αν δουλευουν οι ΔΥ ? .....



Τοσο !

----------


## Kostas_14

> Κωστα
> 
> Ο "ακρωτηριασμος" ΔΕΝ φαινεται. Γιατι ειναι πολυ βαθια μεσα.
> Και με τα χρονια, επιδεινωθηκε. Δεν βρεθηκε κατι να τον επουλωσει.
> Γιατι οντως ο κοσμος αυτος που ζουμε ειναι ο κοσμος του Ισχυρου.
> Γιατι οντως ο κοσμος που ζουμε ειναι η επιτομη της πολιτικης και του ψεμματος.
> Που αντιπροσωπευουν οι δυο γονεις μου.
> 
> Να ζουσαμε σε καποια αλλη πλατωνικη πολιτεια .... ισως και να συναρμολογουσα
> ...


Φίλε, σίγουρα δεν ξέρω πολλά πράγματα για τόσο μίσος. Έχω βιώσει μίσος όμως, από συμμαθητές και καθηγητές, ούτε πανελλήνιες δεν ήθελαν να δώσω και οι καθηγητές δεν με βοήθησαν καθόλου επίτηδες. Τους λόγους τους ξέρω, αλλά δεν είναι της παρούσης. 

Απέδειξα όμως στον εαυτό μου και στους άλλους, ότι μπορώ με τις δυνάμεις μου και δεν γουστάρω να τα λέω, αλλά τα πάω πολύ καλά στην σχολή μου. Όλοι έχουμε την δύναμη μέσα μας, να αλλάξουμε μερικά πράγματα. Σίγουρα ο κόσμος δεν θα αλλάξει το ίδιο και η κακία του, εμείς όμως μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε την οπτική που βλέπει ο εαυτό μας, τα πράγματα και αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό. Όχι τι κάνουν οι άλλοι, αλλά τι κάνουμε εμείς απέναντι σε αυτά (στην κακία, στο μίσος των άλλων κλπ.)

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Αυτος ακριβως ειναι ο Δρακος της Αδικιας που με εχει καταπιει (35 χρονια τωρα).
Οτι δεν ΘΕΛΩ αλλα και δεν ΜΠΟΡΩ να σκεφτω εμενα αλλα το μισος για τους
γονεις μου. Δεν υπαρχω εγω, δεν θελω να υπαρχω εγω. Μονο το μισος μου !
Οταν μετα απο 10^100 ετη το συμπαν σβησει, παγωσει εντελως και ολα παψουν
να κινουνται ... το μισος μου για τους γονεις μου θα ειναι το μονο που θα σαλευει
και τρεμοφεγγει. 

Ειπα ... ενδεχεται να μην το καταλαβεις. Και ξερεις κατι ? ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.
Χιλιες φορες καλυτερα. Δεν σε εχει καταπιει κανενας δρακος (οργης).
Εγω σου γραφω μεσα απο το στομαχι του (και την φωτια του).

----------


## elis

Ο πατερασ σου βρηκε την θεραπεια τησ σχιζο γι αυτο πηγαν να σκοτωσουν τον καραμανλη και μενα με καναν βασανιστηρια το οτι εσυ νομιζεισ οτι καποιοσ αδικηθηκε δε με αφορα ανελαβε καινουριοσ στρατηγοσ και το ξαναβρηκε δεν υπαρχει καμια αδικια ημουν ο μονοσ που δεν ηταν ησυχοσ και το εκανε δουλεια οι μισοι ηταν παιδακια κι αλλοι μισοι ναρκωτικα κανενασ δε δουλευε εγω απλα δουλευα γτ δεν ειχα λεφτα με καναν βασανιστηρια δυο φορεσ και τισ δυο τα αρχιδια μου πηραν αν θεσ σου λεω λεπτομερειεσ προσπαθησε να μην τα κανεισ ολα για τη φουκαριαρα τη μανα σου και για τα παιδακια τησ αφρικησ αμα θεσ σου λεω και τι δουλειεσ εκανα σημερα ωσ αγροτησ που εσεισ ολοι ουτε να ξεβιδωσετε μια βιδα δεν μπορειτε αυτα και ειναι δουλεια για παντα

----------


## elis

Το 2004 το βρηκε στο περιπου το 08 πηγα στρατο το 09 πηγαν να σκοτωσουν τον καραμανλη το 10 μνημονιο το 15 με βαλαν να αρχισω να λεω τα παντα 18 τελειωσα τωρα ειναι τελειο αυτα για να ξερεισ να μη μασ πρηζεισ ημουν ο μονοσ που δουλευα και πηγα στρατο και μπορουσα να αντεξω τα βασανιστηρια αδικια δεν υπαρχει πουθενα απλα πριν το παθω ημουν αθλητησ και απλα συνεχισα οπωσ μπορουσα τωρα δεν μπορω αλλο πηγα 38 πρεπει να δουλευω απο τα 12 αγροτησ

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Aν πω οτι βγαζω νοημα απο το 100% οσων γραφεις ... ψεμματα θα πω.
Δεν μπορω ομως να απαντησω στο 50%.
Η 100% η τιποτα.

----------


## elis

Ετσι μιλαω δουλευω 25 χρονια κι ειμαι 38

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Μας εχεις ψοφησει !
Εισαι 37, και εισαι 38, και εισαι 39.
Ε ... οταν φτασεις τα 79 μπορεις να μαθεις γραφη.
Τωρα ακομη δεν εχεις βγαλει δοντακια !

Αυτο με τις ηλικιες, κοιταξε το λιγο.
Εγω ειμαι 52, παιρνω το κομμα των κυνηγων
γραφω ενα περιποιημενο "φατε ακυρο ρε ψευτες" 
και το κανω ανελλιπως τα τελευταια 34 χρονια
και πεφτω (σχετικα) αναλαφρος στο κρεβατι.
Δηλαδη, φιλε Elis .... ξερω σε ποια ηλικια βρισκομαι.
Ποια πραγματικη ηλικια βρισκομαι. Και αυτη ειναι τα 12 !!!

Εσυ που εχεις φαει την ζωη με το κουταλι .... στα 38 ....
και ακομα δεν γνωριζεις σε ποια πραγματικη ηλικια βρισκεσαι. 
Να βρασω τοτε ολα τα χρονια και την εμπειρια σου.
Ακομα ΔΕΝ ξερεις. Κοιτας την ταυτοτητα και οτι σου πει ΑΥΤΗ.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Αυτος ακριβως ειναι ο Δρακος της Αδικιας που με εχει καταπιει (35 χρονια τωρα).
> Οτι δεν ΘΕΛΩ αλλα και δεν ΜΠΟΡΩ να σκεφτω εμενα αλλα το μισος για τους
> γονεις μου. Δεν υπαρχω εγω, δεν θελω να υπαρχω εγω. Μονο το μισος μου !
> Οταν μετα απο 10^100 ετη το συμπαν σβησει, παγωσει εντελως και ολα παψουν
> να κινουνται ... το μισος μου για τους γονεις μου θα ειναι το μονο που θα σαλευει
> και τρεμοφεγγει. 
> 
> Ειπα ... ενδεχεται να μην το καταλαβεις. Και ξερεις κατι ? ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.
> Χιλιες φορες καλυτερα. Δεν σε εχει καταπιει κανενας δρακος (οργης).
> Εγω σου γραφω μεσα απο το στομαχι του (και την φωτια του).


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Περισσότερο αρνητικά σε επηρέασε ο πατέρας σου επειδή για το αγόρι ο πατέρας είναι το πρότυπο, είναι ο μισός εαυτός του. Αντίστοιχα, το κορίτσι το επηρεάζει συναισθηματικά και πρακτικά περισσότερο η μάνα για την μετέπειτα ζωή του. 
Εγώ π.χ., υπήρξα "βορά" της μάνα μου. Ήμουνα το παιδί που περίμενε να της λύσει όλα τα θέματα. Ήμουν το πρώτο καμάρι της αλλά και το αντικείμενο που ξέσπαγε τα νεύρα της στο ξύλο (μας σκότωνε στο ξύλο), το άτομο που διοχέτευε όλες τις πικρίες για τους άλλους, τους θυμούς της, τα προβλήματά της, την θλίψη της (ακουμπούσε σε ένα πολύ μικρό παιδί όλο τον θρήνο και το πένθος για τον αδελφό της που σκοτώθηκε, επειδή ήμουν το κορίτσι και το κορίτσι καταλαβαίνει την μάνα).Κάποια στιγμή, αισθάνθηκα οτι είμαι γι αυτήν μια λεκάνη τουαλέττας που πάνε όλα κάτω.... Και πολλά άλλα... δεν θέλω να καταχραστώ το θέμα σου.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Δεν καταχραζεσαι τιποτα.
Δεν βρισκεσαι στο νημα της Ευτυχιας και Αισιοδοξιας.
Πεστα, αν αυτο σε κανει να νιωσεις (λιγο) καλυτερα.

----------


## Yoco Choco

Ρε συ Εξουθενωμένε...όλο και κάποιο redeeming quality θα περιέχει το μετατραυματικό που σου έχει αφήσει η σχέση σου με τους γονείς σου...Κάτι που σμίλεψε τον χαρακτήρα σου και σου έδωσε προσωπική ταυτότητα, έστω και αν θες να αποκηρύξεις αυτό το οποίο σε έκανε.
Αυτό που βλέπω εγώ π.χ, είναι ότι είσαι πολύ κουλ και οξυδερκές άτομο,ειδικά για την ηλικία σου, όπου οι περισσότεροι συνομήλικοί σου έχουν ευνουχιστεί ψυχικά από τα στερεότυπα της ενηλικίωσης.
Και εγώ παιδάκι έχω μείνει στα 34, και παιδάκι θα πεθάνω...what's wrong with that?
Εντάξει,εμπεριέχει πολύ πόνο και αρκετή μοναξιά,αλλά καλύτερα λαβωμένος μοναχικός λύκος, παρά λύκος κατοικίδιο να παίζουν τα παιδάκια μαζί του.
Και μην νομίζεις...Και οι μοναχικοί λύκοι βρίσκουν λύκαινες και περνάνε καλά, και διασκεδάζουν την μονοχνωτίλα τους...
Βλέπω πολύ ψυχαναγκαστικό αυτοστιγματισμό στην περίπτωσή σου και ίσως γι'αυτό να οφείλεται το ότι δεν έχεις να ασχοληθείς με κάτι άλλο και να το αντικαταστήσεις....Εν ολίγοις,καπέλωσέ το με κάτι...Και ξέρεις με τι?...Με κάτι που θα είναι εξίσου ψυχοσυναισθηματικά δυνατό με αυτό που το προκάλεσε...Δεν θα καταφέρεις ποτέ να το καπελώσεις με την λογική παρα *μόνο με το βίωμα*....Και αυτό το βίωμα θα πρέπει να εμπεριέχει σχέση με άλλους ανθρώπους...Ανθρωποι σου προκάλεσαν την ζημιά,άνθρωποι θα στην διορθώσουν... ή τουλάχιστον θα σε κάνουν να την ξεχάσεις.
Εγώ πχ. μέχρι πρότινος δεν έβρισκα κανένα νόημα στο να δουλεύω...γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έπαιρνα καμμία ανταμοιβή που να έχει νόημα για μένα για να υποφέρω την βάσανο(κυρίως ψυχολογική)της εργασίας...Εντάξει,έβγαζα λεφτα αλλά τι να τα κάνω?...Να πάρω ένα καλύτερο αυτοκίνητο?...Ενα σπίτι?...Ενα κινητό 1000 ευρώ?....Μια τηλεόραση 120 ιντσών?...Τι να τα κάνω?...Τίποτα απ'ολα αυτά δεν μου προκαλούσε κάποιο συναίσθημα...Και εγώ τρέφομαι μόνο με συναίσθημα...(οκ,και με σκέψεις, ειδικά εκλεκτές :Smile: )...Tώρα όμως βρήκα τρόπο να αγοράζω συναίσθημα και έτσι βρήκα νόημα στο να δουλεύω.
Ξέρω ότι με μια ημέρα δουλειάς μπορώ να πάω με δυο κοπέλες της αρεσκείας μου και της επιλογής μου...Ξέρω ότι μπορώ να πάρω το affection που λαχταρώ έστω και υπ'αυτές τις ''στημένες'' συνθήκες...Αισθάνομαι κάθε φορά που πάω να ψάξω για την κοπέλα που θα με κάνει να νοιώσω κάτι,την ίδια λαχτάρα που είχα παιδί όταν αγόραζα τα αυτοκόλλητα panini για να συμπληρώσω το άλμπουμ με τις φωτογραφίες...Υπάρχει ενθουσιασμός για ένα καινούριο αυτοκόλλητο που είναι αυτό που επιθυμούσες και χαρά που βλέπεις το άλμπουμ να συμπληρώνεται...Το ίδιο ακριβώς είναι!
Εντάξει,μπορεί αργά ή γρήγορα να ξεφουσκώσει όλο αυτό και να μην μου κάνουν αίσθηση πλέον τα ''αυτοκόλλητα'',αλλά μέχρι τότε εγώ αγοράζω χαρτάκια και συμπληρώνω το άλμπουμ με λαχτάρα και με πλήρη άγνοια (και κυρίως περιφρόνηση) για την ματαιότητα αυτής της δραστηριότητας.

p.s Θα ήθελα και την άποψη της Natalia_sups για την περίπτωσή σου...Που χάθηκε η Ναταλία?

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Υοco

Oταν ασχοληθηκα με τον αγοραιο ερωτα (πριν 12 χρονια περιπου, πολυς καιρος πριν) 
εφαγα τα μουτρα μου. Καταρχην, οταν παω να φορεσω προφυλακτικο ... πεφτει κατω. 
Οταν το βγαζω, τερμα πανω. Δευτερον, εφαγα χαστουκι απο μια *****, ακριβως πανω 
στην στιγμη της εκσπερματωσης επειδη διαβασε "οτι οι αντρες την βρισκουμε καλυτερα 
οταν μας χαστουκιζουν". Την γλιτωσε επειδη στα διπλανα δωματια ακουγα ηχους (απο 
τον νταβα και την τσατσα, προφανως). Πηγα σε μασατζιδικο, μου ηρθε η αλλη με το 
λεοπαρδαλε κορμακι, με αλοιψε, με καυλωσε και στο τελος ...... με αφησε και εφυγε. 
Αρα αν ΔΕΝ σε γουσταρει η μασατζου δεν γινεται τιποτα. ΑΠΑΤΗ, πας σκας το 50αρι 
και απλα σου κανουν ενα (πολυ γρηγορο) μασαζ. Πηγα στα γνωστα φωτακια. Εκει .... 
το εμπορευμα ειναι ΑΑΑ ποιοτητας αλλα ... ακριβως εξω απο την "καμαρα" βρισκονται 
πενηντα ατομα. Μια Γ' Λυκειου ολοκληρη που βηχει, ρευεται, κλανει και φωναζει 
"τελειωνετε", κανας παππους που εχει γειρει και ετοιμαζεται να πεθανει,
καποιος με στραβωμενη την φατσα απο εργατικο ατυχημα και γενικως .... 
ακρως "καθυσηχαστικες" φυσιογνωμιες. Αν θες να δεις απιστευτες φατσες 
βγαλμενες απο κομικς του Philippe Druillet τραβα εκει. Σου ανοιγει η καρδια. 

Τι εμεινε ? Τα κωλαδικα !
Ερχεται η πρωτη (πολυ καλη), 20 ευρω το ποτο και θα παρει τουλαχιστον δυο.
Αρα 40. Θα κανει το νουμερακι της πανω στην μπαρα, θα σε αναψει και τοτε 
ακριβως θα ρθει και η δευτερη (οχι ακριβως θεα). Αλλα 40 ευρουδακια.
Μετα θα ρθει και μια τριτη και μια τεταρτη. 160 με 200 ευρω μεσα σε μια ωρα.
Καποια στιγμη η μια θα σου πει "θελω να σου χορεψω πριβε" θα πεις ΟΚ και θα
σου πει "οχι τωρα, στο τελος του προγραμματος". Εχεις φτασει στις 5μισυ τα
ξημερωματα, εισαι με το κοντοκανο στο χερι και αφου εχεις αφησει 500 ευρω
ερχεται η πιο ψοφια και ασχημη απο ολες και σου λεει "παμε ?" ... και λες ....
"οχι ευχαριστω" και φευγεις ορκιζωμενος στον εαυτο σου να μην ξαναπατησεις
στην ζωη σου ολοκληρη σε τοσο απατεωνια μερος. Και δεν ξαναπατας !

Τι αλλο εμεινε ? Να φυγεις Τσεχια η Λευκορωσια για να γευτεις την ΑΑΑΑΑ ποιοτητα
οσο και αν στοιχισει. Κουνια που σε κουναγε. Αν σε παρουν χαμπαρι στην ρεσεψιον
του ξενοδοχειου οτι εισαι ετοιμος να σκορπισεις πολυ παραδακι (και κυριως ποσο 
αποφασισμενος εισαι να το σκορπισεις) ερχεται η κυρια (ολα τα Α μαζεμενα), σου ριχνει 
υπνωτικο στο ποτακι που πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να την κερασεις, πεφτεις τεζα σε 2 λεπτα, 
σε ξαφριζει με την υσυχια της απο οτιδηποτε ρευστο εχεις, ρολογια, κινητα ... και ξυπνας 
με πονοκεφαλο μετα απο μιαμισυ ωρα. Σε ποια αστυνομια να πας ? Την Λευκορωσικη ? 
Σε ποια ρεσεψιον να ζητησεις πληροφοριες για την "κυρια" ? Υποτιθεται οτι ΔΕΝ διαθετει
τετοιες υπηρεσιες το ξενοδοχειο. Σε εφαγε μαυρο φιδι. Εισαι σε ξενη χωρα και κολπα. 
Θα σε βρουν σε χαντακι αν εξαγριωθεις. Και παιρνεις τα αποκαιδια και συντριμια σου 
.... και φευγεις. ΡΑΚΟΣ.

Οπως εγραψα και σε ενα αλλο νημα .... *Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΕΙ* ... ΟΧΙ ΕΣΥ.
Ας ειναι *****, ας ειναι θεουσα, ας ειναι εργαζομενη, ας ειναι ανεργη, ας ειναι κυρια,
ας ειναι σπουδαγμενη, ας ειναι αμορφωτη, ας ειναι πλουσια η φτωχια, ας ειναι
ευαισθητη η αλητισσα. ΑΥΤΗ σε διαλεγει. Οσο παραδακι και να χεις, αμα δεν θελει 
.... βαρα τον κωλο σου κατω.

Οποτε Yoco 

σταματησα να βαραω τον κωλο μου κατω (μου μενει και κανα φραγκο στην ακρη
για κανα κερασμα στα γενεθλια μου με καριοληδες που τουλαχιστον ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ) και 
το κυριοτερο πεφτω ηρεμος το βραδυ στο κρεβατι οτι *αυτο που μπορουσα να κανω
το κανα !* Και περιμενω σε 30 χρονια, να σβησω και να πεθανω. Να τελειωνουμε ! 
Να παρει τα 2300 kWh που καταναλωνω ετησιως η ΔΕΗ να τα δωσει σε καποιον 
αλλον, πιο μαγκα και καταφερτζη !

----------


## elis

Μπραβο σου το καταλαβεσ

----------


## Yoco Choco

Ε, βέβαια...Αν αυτοπροσδιορίζεσαι τόσο υποτιμητικά ως καταναλωτής ρεύματος(άχθος αρούρης δλδ που θά'λεγε και ο Ομηρος),
με τι ψυχολογία να κάνεις το οτιδήποτε στην ζωή σου?...Και σίγουρα θα εκπέμπεις αυτήν την αρνητίλα και ηττοπάθεια και στους άλλους και δημιουργείς μια αρνητική ανατροφοδότηση άθελά σου...
Παρεμπιπτόντως...2300 κιλοβατόρες τον χρόνο?...Με κεριά την βγάζεις ρε άνθρωπε?...χαχα!
Λες ότι αυτό που μπορούσες να κάνεις τό'κανες...Πως το ξέρεις αυτό?...Μήπως δεν έχεις καταβάλλει ούτε το 1/10 της προσπάθειας όμως?...Οι φόλες που έφαγες στον αγοραίο έρωτα είναι προιόν δικών σου κακών επιλογών και το καταλαβαίνεις αυτό...Την πάτησες σαν πρωτάρης...Στούντιο και κωλόμπαρα έχουν το χαμηλότερο value for money,κοινώς είναι κοροιδία...Δεν ξέρω τι κατάσταση επικρατούσε στον χώρο πριν 12 χρόνια,πάντως χρειάζεσαι ένα update γιατί τα πράγματα σήμερα είναι πολύ ευνοικά...Υπάρχει υπερπροσφορά και υπερπληθώρα επιλογών, και φυσικά *εσύ επιλέγεις*,εφόσον είσαι σε θέση να το γνωρίζεις αυτό...Και πρώτα απ'όλα θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ποιες είναι οι ανάγκες σου και καταφεύγεις σ'αυτήν την λύση...Μετά απλά θα πρέπει να ψάξεις ποιες είναι οι κατάλληλες για να στις ικανοποιήσουν...Και εγώ αν επιλέξω καμμιά παρτσακλή ή καμμιά bimbo της κακιάς ώρας,δεν θα πάρω αυτό που θέλω...Γι'αυτό και επιλέγω τις πιο ''γήινες'',γλυκούλες και συνεσταλμένες(ναί! υπάρχουν και τέτοιες)...Βασικά αν μου έλεγε κάποιος που να πάω για να γνωρίσω μια καλή κοπέλα, θα του έλεγα σε μπουρδέλο...Εχω γνωρίσει κοπέλες που δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως κάνουν αυτην την δουλειά και μένουν τόσο φρέσκες και ανεπηρέαστες και διατηρούν τον αυτοσεβασμό τους....Πραγματικά σπάω το κεφάλι μου...Άλλη κουλτούρα μάλλον,δεν ξέρω,τις θαυμάζω...Σ'αυτά που πάω εγώ υπάρχει και ένα υποτυπώδες face control και πολλοί τρώνε πόρτα,όπως μαυριδεροί αλλοδαποί,παχουλοί κλπ...Εμμεσα βέβαια,του τύπου οι κοπέλες είναι απασχολημένες για τις επόμενες ώρες ενώ δεν είναι και τέτοια.
Σήμερα φίλε μου έχεις πολλές επιλογές,ανάλογα τα βαλάντια...Έχεις τα γραφεία που ξεκινάνε από 80 ευρώ το μισάωρο και οι περισσότερες κοπέλες πραγματικά προσφέρουν επαγγελματικές υπηρεσίες,πραγματικό girlfriend experience...
https://golden-diamond-escort.com/
https://glamourescorts.net/
Έχεις τα μασατζίδικα στα 50-60 ευρώ το μισάωρο(δεν ξέρω σε ποιο είχες πάει εσύ,αλλά υπάρχουν καλές επιλογές και από πλευράς εμφάνισης και από πλευράς υπηρεσιών)
https://www.massagemusses.com/index.php/kopeles
και έχεις και τα μπου του 20ευρου όπου υπάρχουν διαμαντάκια, αλλά με τον χρονικό περιορισμό και την κόπωση των κορασίδων ως αντικίνητρο.
Και που χωράει ο έρωτας σε όλα αυτά θα μου πεις...Τον τρώει η μαρμάγκα?...Δεν ξέρω, εγώ τον απολαμβάνω κατακερματισμένο και σε μικροδόσεις και είμαι οκ με αυτό, απ'την στιγμή που το πήρα απόφαση ότι δεν είμαι για σχέσεις και ότι δεν κάνω χωριο με τις Ελληνίδες.
Πάντως νομίζω ότι ξεπέταξες επιδεικτικά το πρώτο σκέλος του προηγούμενου μηνύματός μου...Δεν σου πρότεινα αποκλειστικά τον αγοραίο έρωτα ως λύση για να εξιλεώσεις το μίσος σου για τους γονείς σου.
Λες ότι πέφτεις ήρεμος το βράδυ για ύπνο...μάλιστα...ρώτα τον όμως αν είναι και γεμάτος και ικανοποιημένος ή στερημένος και λειψός...Αυτό ρώτησα και εγώ τον εαυτό μου και σε αφήνω σε αγωνία για το ποιά απάντηση μου έδωσε :Big Grin:

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Το πρωτο σκελος δεν το απαντησα γιατι το εχω ΗΔΗ απαντησει, αν ψαξεις στις
προηγουμενες σελιδες. Μετα απο δεκαετιες απαξιωσης απο τους γονεις μου,
δεν χρειαστηκε πολυ για να δω οτι ΠΕΡΑ απο αυτους, οσα με διαποτισαν, ισχυουν
στο ακεραιο. Ο κοσμος οριζεται απο την ισχυ (πατερας) και το ψεμα (μητερα).
Ειναι μια αυτοτροφοδοτουμενη κατασταση αλλα *πιστεψε με*, οσο και να την βλεπω
δεν μπορω να δραπετευσω. Το μονο που μπορουσε να γινει (και σιγουρα δεν θα
γινοταν απο τους δικους μου γονεις) ηταν να μου πουν "ναι παιδι μου, ο κοσμος
δεν ειναι σχολειο αλλα αρενα ... ομως οτι και να ναι, εμεις εδω σ'αγαπαμε".
Μονο ΕΤΣΙ ξεκολας και μπορεις να υψωσεις λιγο κεφαλι (λιγη αισιοδοξια) ωστε να
πεσεις στα μαλακα με την πραγματικοτητα. Παρα πολυς κοσμος απλα δεν αντιλαμ-
βανεται οτι η αισιοδοξια του ΔΕΝ ειναι δικη του, αλλα δωρακι των γονιων του
στην εφηβεια του. Απλα λεει "ελα μωρε, ολοι τους ιδιους γονεις ειχαμε" και ψαξε
βρες αν οντως ειχαν. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ .... γιατι αν ειχαν, θα ηταν χειροτερα απο μενα.
Πολλες απο τις υπεροχες ιδιοτητες που κατεχετε, ΔΕΝ ειναι αποκλειστικα δικη σας
σπορας. Μπορει να ειναι δικη σας καλλιεργειας ... αλλα *ΟΧΙ δικης σας σπορας.*

Τεσπα .... περι των αγοραιων ....
δεν εχω καμια προθεση να ξαναρισκαρω για να ανακαλυψω οτι ολα οσα μου λες
τελικα ισχυουν μονο για σενα. Ηταν τρομερα επωδυνο (ψυχολογικα) αυτο που
περασα και δεν το ξαναπερναω ακομα και αν σκασει η Σκλεναρικοβα στην πορτα
μου. Ακομα και να με πληρωσουν. Φρεσκες κοπελες, ανεπηρεαστες, με αυτο-
σεβασμο και κουλτουρα ? ... Σε πιτσιρικο απευθυνεσαι ? ... Θα πηγαινει μια κοπελα 
με 10-50 αντρες την ημερα, για 5 χρονια, και θα ναι φρεσκια ? Θα την μαυριζει στα
χαστουκια ο νταβας για να μην του φυγει και θα ναι ανεπηρεαστη ? Θα της παιρνει 
τα 45 απο τα 50 ευρω (η τα 100 απο τα 120) η τσατσα και θα χει αυτοσεβασμο ? 

Ολα αυτα ειναι εξαιρετικα ονειρικα (και ουτοπικα) για να ειναι ρεαλιστικα !!!! 
Χαιρομαι που εισαι η εξαιρεση στον κανονα αλλα αυτο *επιβεβαιωνει εναν κανονα*.
Οτι σε τετοιες μπιζνες, πας για μαλλι και φευγεις κουρεμενος. Και φυσικα οσοι παμε
ολοι πρωταρηδες ξεκιναμε. Δεν εχουμε μπαρμπα σε escort service.

2300 kWh τον χρονο γιατι η θερμανση ειναι απο Φυσικο Αεριο.
Koυζινα δεν δουλευω (παρα ελαχιστα) ... οποτε ... τι να "καψω" ?

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Ολα αυτα ειναι εξαιρετικα ονειρικα (και ουτοπικα) για να ειναι ρεαλιστικα !!!!


Aπιστε Θωμά!!!
Αν θέλεις να βάλεις τον δάκτυλον επί τον τύπον των ήλων και να πειστείς ιδίοις όμμασι (και όχι μόνο :Wink: ) για του λόγου το αληθές, θα χρειαστείς μόνο ένα 20ευρω και λίγο θάρρος...
Και τότε θα δεις το θαύμα!!!
Και θα πιστέψεις!!!
Και θα ξεχάσεις και το μίσος για τον πατέρα σου και τις κιλοβατώρες της ΔΕΗ...Θα τα ξεχάσεις όλα!!!!χαχα!

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Λες ? .... 35-40 χρονια ψυχολογικου διωγμου να σβησουν με ενα "σπλουρτ" ?
Τι υπεροχα που θα ταν, ε ? Low level format στον σκληρο δισκο και φυγαμε !!!
Παντως, εδω και πολλα χρονια, ζω με 560 ευρω τον μηνα (οπως εχω γραψει).
Η φτωχεια (σχετικη η μη) αποτελει την συντριπτικοτερη ταφοπλακα καθε ηδονης. 
Και της σεξουαλικης. Η φτωχεια ειναι (by any standard) ο απολυτος τρομοκρατης.
Το οποιο δεν ισχυει αποκλειστικα στον αγοραιο ερωτα. Στον αλλον τον "ελευθερο"
τα κοστη και εξοδα εκτροχιαζονται (αν δεν θες να την χασεις) τουλαχιστον στην 
αρχη. Τολμα να μην σκορπιζεις καθε μερα χρημα για παρτη της ... απλα τολμα !
Ο ερωτας ειναι κατ'εξοχην οικονομικη υποθεση, πανω και πριν απο ολα ....

Ξερεις Yoco ... 
δεν μπορω να θυμηθω τα ονειρα μου. Οσα θυμαμαι, τα εξαιρετικα λιγα που θυμαμαι,
ολως περιεργως, ΔΕΝ ανηκουν σε σεξουαλικες φαντασιωσεις. Που ΣΦΟΔΡΑ λαχταρω.
Τα εξαιρετικα λιγα ονειρα που θυμαμαι (ισως και δεκα σε ολοκληρη την ζωη μου)
αφορουν εμενα στην ηλικια των 10 (και λιγοτερο) με ενα κουβαδακι, ενα φτυαρακι
και μια απεραντη χρυσαφενια παραλια. Χωρις ηλιο η καψα. Ουτε κυματακια να σκανε
στην παραλια. Νηνεμια .... γαληνη .... ηρεμια .... και παιγνιωδη ερευνητικη διαθεση.
Οχι να ανακαλυψω πως φτανει σε οργασμο η Σκλεναρικοβα. Λυπαμαι που το λεω
(λες και γνωρισα πολλες Σκλεναρικοβες και χορτασα αλαβαστρινη επιδερμιδα ....)
Απλη, ανοθευτη, παιγνιωδη ερευνητικη διαθεση ως ΠΑΙΔΙ .... οχι ως ενηλικας !
Γιατι αραγε ως παιδι και οχι ως ενηλικας ? Δεν εχει παιγνιωδη ερευνητικη διαθεση 
ο ενηλικας ? Χμμμμμ .... και ερχομαστε στην πικρη αληθεια ... :

*O ενηλικας, ΟΤΙ ηδονη και να αγγιξει, αυτοματως 
βρισκεται σε καθεστως ΑΓΧΟΥΣ ποτε θα την ΧΑΣΕΙ ....*

Το παιδι ?

Το παιδι τον βλεπει απο μακρια .... και απορει ! Χαμογελαει και συνεχιζει να εχει
ολον τον κοσμο δικο του. Γιατι ... *ΔΕΝ χρειαζεται ΑΛΛΟΥΣ για να βρει ΗΔΟΝΗ.*
Μονο την παιγνιωδη ερευνητικη του φυση και διαθεση ... κυριολεκτικα τιποτε αλλο !
Αυτη ειναι η συνταρακτικη υπεροχη της ψυχης ενος παιδιου. Αν δεν αναγκαζομουν
να ενηλικιωθω .... θα ημουν το πιο ευτυχες πλασμα στο συμπαν. Αυτονοητο γιατι :
δεν θα υπηρχε η ελλειψη των αλλων. Εχω τοσα πολλα να ανακαλυψω, να μαθω,
να επεκτεινω το πνευμα μου. Τοσα πολλα να κανω και με το σωμα μου. Να παιξω,
να κολυμπησω, να ανεβω ενα βουνο, να κατεβω μια χαραδρα, να κυλησω σε λασπες, 
να πατησω σε χιονια και παγους, να τρεχω πανω σε ατελειωτα πολυχρωμα λιβαδια 
ξεγνοιαστος και ανεμποδιστος. Μηδεν καβλες, μηδεν ποθοι, μηδεν απορριψεις, 
μηδεν δακρυα, μηδεν υποχωρησεις και εκπτωσεις, μηδεν απωλειες, μηδεν προδοσιες 

Μηδεν !!!!!

Ολα αυτα ερχονται μετα ... οταν οι ορμονες κατακλυσουν το σωμα και χαθουμε
για παντα μεσα στην φυλακη τους. Ποιος απο δω μεσα θυμαται με αποστροφη
την παιδικη του ηλικια ? Γιατι να νιωσει αποστροφη ?
*Τα ειχε ΟΛΑ χωρις να χρειαζεται ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ !* 
Ποσες φορες το ξανανιωσε αυτο ? .... Ποσες ?

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Εχω τοσα πολλα να ανακαλυψω, να μαθω,
> να επεκτεινω το πνευμα μου. Τοσα πολλα να κανω και με το σωμα μου. Να παιξω,
> να κολυμπησω, να ανεβω ενα βουνο, να κατεβω μια χαραδρα, να κυλησω σε λασπες, 
> να πατησω σε χιονια και παγους, να τρεχω πανω σε ατελειωτα πολυχρωμα λιβαδια 
> ξεγνοιαστος και ανεμποδιστος.


Πόσο άψυχα έχουν καταντήσει όλα αυτά ρε γαμώτο...Νεκρή φύση...Αναντίστρεπτα σκοτωμένα για μένα...Ισως γιατί ο μηχανισμός που τα διέπει και τα αναπαράγει έχει αποδομηθεί στον πυρήνα του χωρίς να το θέλω.
Και τι έχει απομείνει για να αισθανθώ λίγη ζωντάνια?...Η ανθρώπινη επαφή!...Γι'αυτό καταφεύγω σ'αυτην έστω και εξαγοράζοντάς την....Νομίζεις ότι πάω για την απόλαυση και την ηδονή?...Τι ηδονή να νοιώσεις σε έναν ξένο χώρο με ξένους ανθρώπους,με μια κοπέλα που μόλις την γνώρισες και με διείσδυση με προφυλακτικό???...Για την ανθρωπίλα πάω...Για ένα σφιχταγκάλιασμα,για ένα χαμόγελο,για ένα κοίταγμα στα μάτια...Για να κλείσω τα μάτια για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και να ξεχάσω την κατάθλιψη σε ένα φιλί διαρκείας...Και ναι...Και για σεξ...Αλλά το σεξ δεν έχει κανένα νόημα αν δεν έχουν προηγηθεί τα παραπάνω...
Αυτά είναι τα κουβαδάκια μου τώρα...Γιατί έχει χαθεί η μαγεία από οτιδήποτε άλλο...
Και τι δεν θά'δινα να ξαναδώ τον κόσμο με παρθένο βλέμμα και με παρθένα προοπτική!

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Αν το καλοσκεφτεις, ΟΛΑ ειναι ορμονες.

Δεν εχεις αποφασισει ΕΣΥ να νιωθεις αχρηστος επειδη δεν θωπευεις
κωλους, βυζια και μαλλια. Οι ορμονες σου το χουν αποφασισει !!!!
Και σου κανουν την ζωη κολαση.

Οπως κανουν την ζωη κολαση σε μια 45αρα χωρις παιδι, που βλεπει
το μικρο παιδακι καποιας αλλης να την πλησιαζει .... και λιωνει απο
λαχταρα να το σφιξει στην αγκαλια της, να το κλεψει. Μονο που
μπαινει ο εγκεφαλος στην μεση και δινει ΜΑΧΗ με τις ορμονες της.
Οπως μπαινει ο δικος μας εγκεφαλος στην μεση, και δεν πηδαμε
ομορφες κοπελες καταμεσης του δρομου σαν τα σκυλια. Επειδη
οι κοινωνιες ... στηριζονται σε συμφωνιες. Αλλιως καταρρεουν !

Ορμονες ειναι ολα ! Ερχονται στα 12 η 13 ... και φευγουν αργα-αργα
μεχρι τα 70φευγα. Ολη σου η ζωη, κατω απο ενα αορατο μαστιγιο.
Εσυ να τα χεις ολα και αυτες να σου λενε ... "οχι, δεν εχεις τιποτα,
εισαι δυστυχισμενος". 

Το χω ψαξει πολυ το θεμα ..... πααααραααα πολυυυυυ !
Οσο και αν το ψαξα ..... δεν δραπετευσα της κυριαρχιας τους.
Παρα μονο oταν ημουν παιδι ! Η ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΖΩΗ.
10 τρις ευρω ... και δεν μπορουν να σου προσφερουν την αισθηση
του ΠΡΩΤΟΓΝΩΡΟΥ, του ΜΑΓΙΚΟΥ, του ΑΝΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΠΤΟΥ. Του διαρκως 
καινουργιου στην ζωη. ΟΛΑ .... οταν ειναι να συμβουν .... συμβαινουν
για ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ. Αυτος .... ειναι πλουτος ! Πραγματικος πλουτος !

Να καψω ολα τα τρις του κοσμου και τους Ροθτσαϊλντ/Ροκφελερ μαζι.
Νεκροι ειναι (οπως και εμεις). Οτι χρημα και αν μαζεψαν (η μαζεψαμε).
ΔΕΝ μπορουν να ξαναζησουν το ΠΡΩΤΟΓΝΩΡΟ .... game over !

----------


## Yoco Choco

Γιατί προσπαθείς να φιμώσεις τις ορμές σου?
Γιατί προσπαθείς να βρείς δικαιολογίες με βάση την λογική για να εφησυχάσεις μ'αυτές?
Τι μένει αν δεν υπάρχουν ορμές?...Αν δεν υπάρχουν επιθυμίες?
*Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ*...Χωρίς επιθυμία δεν υπάρχει τίποτα...Τα πάντα είναι πέτρες,χώμα,μέταλλα,νερό...Ν εκρά!!!...Άψυχα!!...Δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο driving force απ'την επιθυμία.
Γιατί νομίζεις ότι γεννήθηκες?....Για να κατανοήσεις διανοητικά το περιβάλλον σου?...Για να κατανοήσεις την δύναμη που το αναπαράγει?...Γελάστηκες φίλε....*Για να επιθυμήσεις γεννήθηκες!*...Ο διάβολος είναι η κατάθλιψη.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Τα χεις μπερδεψει λιγο.

Οι επιθυμιες ΔΕΝ ειναι αποκλειστικοτητα των ορμων !
Υπαρχουν και επιθυμιες ΠΕΡΑ απο ορμες (και ορμονες).
Το να επιθυμεις "επι γης ειρηνη, εν ανθρωποις ευδοκια"
ΔΕΝ ειναι ορμονικη επιταγη. Καμια ορμονη δεν χολοσκα
για το τι θα συμβει στην ανθρωποτητα. Το μονο που την
απασχολει ειναι πως θα περασεις καλα εσυ και ΜΟΝΟ εσυ.

At any cost ....

Απλα, δεν γεμιζουν την ψυχη μας τετοια ευχολογια γιατι ζυγωνουν 
μεσα σε κατι χιλιοστα του δευτερολεπτου οι ορμονες και λενε ....
"Αρκετα με τις αηδιες. Τωρα ριξε κατω τα μουτρα σου, φλερταρισε
εκεινο το γιαβρακι, κουτουπωσε το ... και ασε τα πολλα πολλα". 
Ορμονες δηλαδη. Το driving force που γραφεις.

Μονο που αυτο το driving force ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ειτε κανει ζημια στον αλλον
(οχι παντα ορατη και σωματικη) ειτε κανει ζημια στον εαυτο μας
(οχι παντα ορατη και σωματικη). Ο διαβολος ... βρισκεται στις ορμονες.
Εαν υπαρχει καν διαολος. Οι ορμονες απο μονες τους ... ΥΠΕΡΑΡΚΟΥΝ.

Η καταθλιψη ειναι η γραμμη αναμεσα στο "γαια πυρι μιχθητω εμου θανοντος" 
και "ΟΧΙ ρε, δεν μου φταιξε σε τιποτα ο διπλανος, ουτε να τον σκοτωσω
θελω, ουτε να την βιασω θελω. Την παιδικη μου ψυχη ΘΕΛΩ, τιποτε αλλο".

Τουλαχιστον αυτο ειναι η καταθλιψη σε μενα (δεν παιρνω ορκο για την δικη σας).

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Χρονια Καλα και Πολλα σε ολους ....

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Aπο τοτε που μπηκα εδω μεσα .... δεν διαβασα ουτε εναν ....
που να μισει τους γονεις του ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ απο οσο τους μισω εγω.

Μαλλον ειμαι εξαιρετικα σπανια περιπτωση (πραγμα που απευχομουν
πριν μπω εδω μεσα). Δεν επιζητουσα να ειμαι μοναδικος στο μεγεθος 
και ενταση του μισους μου. Νομιζα οτι θα υπηρχαν και αλλοι ανταριασμενοι. 

ΔΕΝ υπαρχουν ....

Καλυτερα για σας, βρε παιδια. Ειναι ασηκωτη η πετρα. Κυκλωπεια.
Καλυτερα που δεν καταλαβαινετε τι γραφω. Χιλιες φορες καλυτερα.

----------


## Sevastouli

Είμαι μάνα και μου είναι αδύνατο να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχουν τέτοιοι γονείς. ..δυστυχώς όμως υπάρχουν αλλά οκ ένας πατέρας σίγουρα είναι πιο αυστηρός πιο δύσκολα εκδηλώνει τα συναισθήματα του αλλά μια Μάνα; Η μάνα είναι μια κουβέρτα που σκεπάζει τα παιδιά της από καθετί κακό να τα προστατέψει από οποιονδήποτε και οτιδήποτε, ακόμα και αν έχουμε ονειρευτεί άλλα πράγματα γι'αυτά ακόμα και αν μας έχουν στενοχωρησει ακόμα και αν μας διώχνουν μια Μάνα αγκαλιάζει το παιδί της, έτσι τουλάχιστον το βλέπω εγώ...παρόλο που πήρα περισσότερη αγάπη και φροντίδα από τον πατέρα μου! 
Για μένα θα είναι η πριγκίπισσα μου και ο θρόνος που κατέχει στη καρδιά μου είναι ΜΟΝΟ δικός της!
Κάποιος ζήτησε από ένα γιο να του πάει τη καρδιά της μάνας του, αυτός το έκανε, και έτρεχε τόσο γρήγορα για να του τη παραδώσει ώσπου σκόνταψε κάπου και έπεσε έτσι ακούστηκε η φωνή της μάνας που ελεγε γιε μου χτυπησες;
Θέλω να τονίσω λοιπόν πως ΟΤΙ και να κάνει ένα παιδί η Μάνα θα το νοιάζεται θα το αγαπά και θα είναι ολόκληρη η ζωή της για πάντα! Έτσι αισθάνομαι εγώ...
Όσο για σένα Εξουθενωμενε μου...Δε φταις εσύ έχεις δίκιο ήταν δύσκολα για σένα, η αδερφή σου ήταν άλλο και εσύ είσαι άλλος. ..ξεκινα με κάτι που σου αρέσει ότι και να ναι αυτό...βγες όμως από το καβούκι σου βρες κάτι εκτός τα χ αζοκουτια, βγες έξω πρέπει να κοινωνικοποιηθεις. Σιγά σιγά Κάνε ότι σου αρέσει όμως να είναι με μια ομάδα ανθρώπων αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει. Πρέπει να προχωρήσεις ναι το ξέρω σου είναι δύσκολο όμως πρέπει....
Είσαι ένας πολύ ευαίσθητος άνθρωπος και σε τιμά πολύ το ότι αυτό το περνάς μόνος σου και δεν άφησες να το περνάει μαζί σου κάποια γυναίκα η και παιδιά..
Έχω καταλάβει πως οι πολύ ευαίσθητοι άνθρωποι δεν προχωράνε μπροστά και το ξέρω καλά...κανείς δεν είναι δίπλα σου γι'αυτό πού περνάς έτσι δεν είναι; Είσαι μόνος.... γιατΙ να το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου ε γιατι; Ποιος θα σε λυπηθεί θαρρείς; θα σου πω 2_ 3 άνθρωποι που σκέφτονται το ίδιο οι υπολοιποι τόσοι ξέρεις τι θα πουν; Όπως έστρωσε ας κοιμηθεί. ..αλλά δε πειράζει μη το βάζεις κάτω Κάνε κάτι για σένα....μπορείς 
Δε μπορώ να σκέφτομαι ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που στενοχωριουνται τόσο.....με πολύ αγάπη και εύχομαι σιγά σιγά να προσπαθείς Γιατί μπορείς !!!

----------


## elis

Ρε εξουθενο τετοιε γονεισ τησ αφροκρεμασ ειχεσ και σου κανανε πουστια δε σε βγαλαν στα κονε δατσ ολ τεικ ιτ ορ λιβ ιτ εδω εισαι σαν ολουσ τουσ αλλουσ σ αρεσει δε σ αρεσει εδω δε μετραει αν εισαι γιοσ στρατηγου μαλλον μειον ειναι σοου σιμπλ

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Είμαι μάνα και μου είναι αδύνατο να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχουν τέτοιοι γονείς. ..δυστυχώς όμως υπάρχουν αλλά οκ ένας πατέρας σίγουρα είναι πιο αυστηρός πιο δύσκολα εκδηλώνει τα συναισθήματα του αλλά μια Μάνα; Η μάνα είναι μια κουβέρτα που σκεπάζει τα παιδιά της από καθετί κακό να τα προστατέψει από οποιονδήποτε και οτιδήποτε, ακόμα και αν έχουμε ονειρευτεί άλλα πράγματα γι'αυτά ακόμα και αν μας έχουν στενοχωρησει ακόμα και αν μας διώχνουν μια Μάνα αγκαλιάζει το παιδί της, έτσι τουλάχιστον το βλέπω εγώ...παρόλο που πήρα περισσότερη αγάπη και φροντίδα από τον πατέρα μου! 
> Για μένα θα είναι η πριγκίπισσα μου και ο θρόνος που κατέχει στη καρδιά μου είναι ΜΟΝΟ δικός της!
> Κάποιος ζήτησε από ένα γιο να του πάει τη καρδιά της μάνας του, αυτός το έκανε, και έτρεχε τόσο γρήγορα για να του τη παραδώσει ώσπου σκόνταψε κάπου και έπεσε έτσι ακούστηκε η φωνή της μάνας που ελεγε γιε μου χτυπησες;
> Θέλω να τονίσω λοιπόν πως ΟΤΙ και να κάνει ένα παιδί η Μάνα θα το νοιάζεται θα το αγαπά και θα είναι ολόκληρη η ζωή της για πάντα! Έτσι αισθάνομαι εγώ...
> Όσο για σένα Εξουθενωμενε μου...Δε φταις εσύ έχεις δίκιο ήταν δύσκολα για σένα, η αδερφή σου ήταν άλλο και εσύ είσαι άλλος. ..ξεκινα με κάτι που σου αρέσει ότι και να ναι αυτό...βγες όμως από το καβούκι σου βρες κάτι εκτός τα χ αζοκουτια, βγες έξω πρέπει να κοινωνικοποιηθεις. Σιγά σιγά Κάνε ότι σου αρέσει όμως να είναι με μια ομάδα ανθρώπων αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει. Πρέπει να προχωρήσεις ναι το ξέρω σου είναι δύσκολο όμως πρέπει....
> Είσαι ένας πολύ ευαίσθητος άνθρωπος και σε τιμά πολύ το ότι αυτό το περνάς μόνος σου και δεν άφησες να το περνάει μαζί σου κάποια γυναίκα η και παιδιά..
> Έχω καταλάβει πως οι πολύ ευαίσθητοι άνθρωποι δεν προχωράνε μπροστά και το ξέρω καλά...κανείς δεν είναι δίπλα σου γι'αυτό πού περνάς έτσι δεν είναι; Είσαι μόνος.... γιατΙ να το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου ε γιατι; Ποιος θα σε λυπηθεί θαρρείς; θα σου πω 2_ 3 άνθρωποι που σκέφτονται το ίδιο οι υπολοιποι τόσοι ξέρεις τι θα πουν; Όπως έστρωσε ας κοιμηθεί. ..αλλά δε πειράζει μη το βάζεις κάτω Κάνε κάτι για σένα....μπορείς 
> Δε μπορώ να σκέφτομαι ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που στενοχωριουνται τόσο.....με πολύ αγάπη και εύχομαι σιγά σιγά να προσπαθείς Γιατί μπορείς !!!


Σ'ευχαριστω για τα εμψυχωτικα σου λογια αλλα ... 
νομιζεις οτι 30 χρονια, δεν προσπαθησα ???
Νομιζεις οτι παραιτηθηκα απο τα 20 ? Η απο τα 30 ?

Κουβαλαω δυο φωνες μεσα μου, διαρκως και ανελεητα !!!
Η μια ειναι των γονεων μου "εισαι αχρηστος, αξιζεις τα χειροτερα".
Η αλλη ... "θελω να ξεχασω οτι υπηρξα, να χαθω, να εξαφανιστω".

Στην δευτερη περιπτωση, σε καταλαβαινουν (ακομα και χωρις να μιλησεις)
σε οποιαδηποτε παρεα. Θα σε δεχθουν στην παρεα, μια, δυο, δεκα, εκατο φορες.
Μετα .... και να μην σε διωξουν, βλεπεις εσυ ο ιδιος (εγω ο ιδιος) οτι τους 
χαλας την διαθεση. Τι θα κανεις ? Θα συνεχισεις σαν βδελα ?

(Για γυναικα ουτε καν το συζηταμε, για αντρες φιλους μονο συζητω.
Η γυναικα ειναι εξοπλισμενη διαισθητικα να αντιλαμβανεται κακοτοπιες
μεσα σε μισο δευτερολεπτο ... καπνος θα εχει γινει. Ουτε να συστηθεις 
δεν θα προλαβεις ! Μονο οι αντρες ειναι αρκετα μπουνταλαδες για να 
τους φορτωθω .... οσο προλαβω και τους φορτωθω. Ομως βαρεθηκα
να φορτωνομαι ... τριαντα χρονακια εμειναν ... θα περασουν και αυτα.)

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Ρε εξουθενο τετοιε γονεισ τησ αφροκρεμασ ειχεσ και σου κανανε πουστια δε σε βγαλαν στα κονε δατσ ολ τεικ ιτ ορ λιβ ιτ εδω εισαι σαν ολουσ τουσ αλλουσ σ αρεσει δε σ αρεσει εδω δε μετραει αν εισαι γιοσ στρατηγου μαλλον μειον ειναι σοου σιμπλ


Θες να σου δωσω αυτην την "αφροκρεμα" ... να ξυριστεις ?
Και ελα μετα να βλεφαριασω την επιδερμιδουλα σου ...

----------


## elis

Κι εγω ετσι ζω

----------


## Sevastouli

> Σ'ευχαριστω για τα εμψυχωτικα σου λογια αλλα ... 
> νομιζεις οτι 30 χρονια, δεν προσπαθησα ???
> Νομιζεις οτι παραιτηθηκα απο τα 20 ? Η απο τα 30 ?
> 
> Κουβαλαω δυο φωνες μεσα μου, διαρκως και ανελεητα !!!
> Η μια ειναι των γονεων μου "εισαι αχρηστος, αξιζεις τα χειροτερα".
> Η αλλη ... "θελω να ξεχασω οτι υπηρξα, να χαθω, να εξαφανιστω".
> 
> Στην δευτερη περιπτωση, σε καταλαβαινουν (ακομα και χωρις να μιλησεις)
> ...


Σίγουρα έχεις κάνει προσπάθειες πολλές.... σαφώς και θα ειχες αποτύχει και θα ξανααποτυχεις...θα πεσεις θα σηκωθείς και ξανα το ξέρω ότι κουράστηκες και σε μια αποτυχία πας 10 σκαλιά κάτω, ξέρω επίσης πως όλοι απ'έξω τα λέμε πολύ ωραία εσύ ξερεις ομως τι σταυρό κουβαλάς ,σε καταλαβαίνω όσο μπορώ, ακομα και ενα παιδι που εχει μεγαλωσει με απολυτη Αγάπη μπορεί κατι να το βασανιζει ή ακόμα να είναι καταθλιπτικός πόσο μάλλον εσύ....που τραβηξες ολα αυτά απο τους ίδιους σου τους γονείς. ....

Εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβα απ'τα λίγα είναι ότι δε πιστεύεις σε κανέναν άλλο άνθρωπο από τη στιγμή που οι ίδιοι σου οι γονείς δε σε πίστεψαν δε σ'αγάπησαν ποιος θα το κανει; Αυτό αισθάνεσαι πιστεύω....και δεν έχεις άδικο...,

Ομως πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι υπάρχουν και καλοί άνθρωποι....Υπάρχουν....

Είναι 2 είναι 3 αλλά Ναι υπάρχουν..Στους αντρες εχω τραγικές εμπειρίες τι πρέπει να πω; Όλοι οι Άντρες είναι μαλακες; Ότι όλοι οι ίδιοι ειναι; ;;;; ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΟΧΙ

Τώρα θα μου πεις είσαι τόσο τυχερος/η που θα πέσεις πάνω σ'αυτους; μπορεί και όχι ....Όμως δεν μπορώ να τους βάλω όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι επειδή εγώ εσύ ή κάποιος δεν τους γνώρισε..,.έχε ελπίδα Εξουθενωμενε μου κουράστηκες το ξέρω όμως πίστεψε στους ανθρώπους δεν είναι όλοι σαν τους γονείς σου.,,,Εσύ φεύγεις πρώτος απ'ότι κατάλαβα στις σχέσεις σου είτε φιλικές είτε ερωτικές γιατί ο ίδιος νιώθεις άχρηστος όπως οι γονείς σου σου έλεγαν και το πιστεύεις έτσι δε θέλεις να φορτώνεις κανέναν γιατι νιώθεις βάρος....

Όπως ειπες το καταλαβαίνεις ότι είσαι βάρος και φεύγεις , μπορεί να είναι και έτσι τότε Κάνε προσπάθεια με κάποιους αλλους αλλά πίστεψε τους.... 
Απ τα λίγα που έχω διαβάσει μου φαίνεσαι άνθρωπος με ευαισθησίες πολλές και έναν πολύ έξυπνο άντρα...

Έχεις παραιτηθεί γι'αυτό τα βλέπεις όλα μαύρα...Μπορείς...προσπάθησε ....πίστεψέ....αγάπησε...μη κάνεις αυτό που έκαναν εκείνοι...Αυτοί δε σε πίστεψαν δε σ'αγάπησαν ...μη το κάνεις στους άλλους λοιπόν...
Εγώ σε πιστεύω για όλα αυτά που γράφεις και για ότι αισθανεσαι...σε ξέρω ; θα κερδίσω κατι; Όχι...Όμως πιστεύω σε έναν άνθρωπο που αισθάνεται αυτά...πώς νοιώθεις πες μου σε παρακαλώ....που σε πιστεύω ; Δε νοιώθεις κάπως ωραια; Αυτό λοιπόν το συναίσθημα πρεπει να δώσεις και στους άλλους. ...οι σχέσεις χτίζονται σκαλί σκαλί και Πρέπει να δώσεις για να πάρεις. ....πιστεύω να σε ταρακουνησα λίγο....

----------


## λουλούδι

Μολις διαβασα το θεμα, κι εγω μισω την οικογενεια μου. Πολλες φορες εχω πει αυτοι με τρελαναν, μπορει και οχι. Μπορει απλα να ειμαστε πολυ ευαισθητοι η απλα να ασκησαν πολλη πιεση σε μας. Δεν ξερω παντως σε καταλαβαινω. Πολλοι γονεις δεν αγαπουν τα παιδια τους κατα τη γνωμη μου αλλα τα πειθουν οτι τα αγαπουν και ετσι αυτα ζουν μες στο ψεμμα. Πχ τους φωναζουν τα βαρανε και λενε τα αγαπουν, να μην πω οτι τους κοβουν καποιοι η ολοι τα φτερα. Ειναι η κοινωνια μας ετσι σκατοκοινωνια αλλα να ξερεις υπαρχουν και καλοι ανθρωποι. Κι εγω εχω καποιες παρομοιες σκεψεις με σενα επειδη ειμαι ευαισθητη και καλη.

----------


## Sevastouli

> Μολις διαβασα το θεμα, κι εγω μισω την οικογενεια μου. Πολλες φορες εχω πει αυτοι με τρελαναν, μπορει και οχι. Μπορει απλα να ειμαστε πολυ ευαισθητοι η απλα να ασκησαν πολλη πιεση σε μας. Δεν ξερω παντως σε καταλαβαινω. Πολλοι γονεις δεν αγαπουν τα παιδια τους κατα τη γνωμη μου αλλα τα πειθουν οτι τα αγαπουν και ετσι αυτα ζουν μες στο ψεμμα. Πχ τους φωναζουν τα βαρανε και λενε τα αγαπουν, να μην πω οτι τους κοβουν καποιοι η ολοι τα φτερα. Ειναι η κοινωνια μας ετσι σκατοκοινωνια αλλα να ξερεις υπαρχουν και καλοι ανθρωποι. Κι εγω εχω καποιες παρομοιες σκεψεις με σενα επειδη ειμαι ευαισθητη και καλη.


Γιατί Λουλούδι μου αισθάνθηκε αυτό από τους γονείς σου; άμα θέλεις μου λες βέβαια. .,επειδή είμαι μάνα και συνεχώς με τρων οι τύψεις αν έχω κάνει καλή δουλειά. ,,,τι ειναι αυτό που σε κάνει να νιώθεις ςτσι; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Sevastouli και Λουλουδι

με αυτα που γραφετε, ακομα και για λιγα δευτερολεπτα, μου δινετε αρκετα γραμμαρια κουραγιο.
Εχω μαθει να εκτιμω τα λιγα. Και μερικα γραμμαρια ειναι καλυτερα απο το ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (το οποιο ειναι
και η καθημερινοτητα μου).

Σας ευχαριστω γιαυτο !

Μετα απο μερικες ωρες μπορει να ξαναρθει η μαυριλα .... αλλα σας ευχαριστω !

----------


## Sevastouli

> Sevastouli και Λουλουδι
> 
> με αυτα που γραφετε, ακομα και για λιγα δευτερολεπτα, μου δινετε αρκετα γραμμαρια κουραγιο.
> Εχω μαθει να εκτιμω τα λιγα. Και μερικα γραμμαρια ειναι καλυτερα απο το ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (το οποιο ειναι
> και η καθημερινοτητα μου).
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω γιαυτο !
> 
> Μετα απο μερικες ωρες μπορει να ξαναρθει η μαυριλα .... αλλα σας ευχαριστω !


Αχ πραγματικά χαίρομαι πολυυυυυ Τώρα..,,δεν κάνω τίποτα απλά αυτά που αισθάνομαι λέω....και εγώ σ'ευχαριστώ που γράφεις τις εμπειρίες σου και μαθαίνω. ...

----------


## λουλούδι

> Γιατί Λουλούδι μου αισθάνθηκε αυτό από τους γονείς σου; άμα θέλεις μου λες βέβαια. .,επειδή είμαι μάνα και συνεχώς με τρων οι τύψεις αν έχω κάνει καλή δουλειά. ,,,τι ειναι αυτό που σε κάνει να νιώθεις ςτσι; Ευχαριστώ


Sevastouli εγω εχω περασει πολλα απο την κοινωνια και απο τους γονεις μου, βρηκα τι φταιει, παραγνωριζομουνα με ολους και ημουν το εξιλαστηριο θυμα. Δεν ειναι μονο οι γονεις μου το κακο ολος ο κοσμος ειναι. Τεσπα, δεν ειναι της παρουσης, τα ειπα και ξεδωσα εχτες.
Εξουθενωμενε υπομονη και κουραγιο ακουσε τις συμβουλες της Σεβαστουλας και μπορει να νιωσεις καλυτερα, οποιες σου κανουν οχι ολες αν δεν θες, πανω απο ολα τι θες εσυ. Αρκετα βασανα εχεις στο κεφαλι σου. Αυτα, καλημερα απο εμενα ευχομαι να γινεις καλα

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Εμ αυτο ειναι η ΕΙΡΩΝΙΑ .... "αρκετα βασανα ΕΙΧΑ στο κεφαλι μου".
Τωρα, σημερα, αυτην την στιγμη, με τα 560 ευρω απο δυο ενοικια
και μηδεν παιδια, γυναικες, υποχρεωσεις .... ΔΕΝ εχω !! Επρεπε να 
πεταω στα συννεφα. Ομως .... ΔΕΝ πεταω στα συννεφα !!!!

Γιατι, δεν ειμαι σαν το χιονι, παιδι να ΜΗΝ με πιανει καμια κακια και δολιοτητα.
Κυλλησε ο χρονος και αφησε τα σημαδια του επανω μου. Θυμαμαι, μεχρι και το
γυμνασιο ζωγραφιζα διαστημοπλοια και εξωγηινα τοπια (οχι κατι φοβερο αλλα
σιγουρα κατι ηδονικο για μενα). Σημερα, ακομα και το χερι να μην ετρεμε
(που τρεμει) μολις αρχισω να σχεδιαζω ερχεται η γνωστη φωνη απο μεσα :
"Μαλιστα ... με αυτα τα χαζα θα βγαζεις χρηματα ? .... με αυτα θα θρεψεις
οικογενεια και παιδια ?" ... και ειναι τοσο υπουλο χτυπημα, ερχεται απο την
εποχη που ημουν περηφανος για τον εαυτο μου, στην εφηβεια μου (οσο
ημουν). Και αυτοσαμποταρομαι. Και οσο περισσοτερο λεω στον εαυτο μου
"ρεεεεεεε, ξυπνααααα ... τελειωσε αυτος ο μουργος, πεθανε, μπορεις να
ζωγραφισεις πανω στο μνημα του" ..... ωστοσω ..... ΔΕΝ ερχεται ανασταση.

Οταν ακομα και η λογικη σου λεει εισαι ελευθερος .... και εσυ νιωθεις 
φυλακισμενος .... πως να το εξηγησεις αυτο στους αλλους ? ΠΩΣ ?

Η φυλακη που κουβαλαω ΔΕΝ εχει σιδερα. Δεν εχει δεσμωτες και λουκετα.
Ειναι αορατη .... και λεγεται ΟΡΘΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ. Οχι ο ορθολογισμος που μας
προλαμβανει απο το να μην πηδαμε απ'τα μπαλκονια η να μην πινουμε βιτριολι. 
Ουτε ο ορθολογισμος που ξεχωριζει τα χρηματα που ειναι για λογαριασμους
και τα χρηματα που ειναι για διασκεδαση.

Ειναι η ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ του ορθολογισμου, ετσι οπως προεκυψε μετα το 1950 και
1960, οταν ΟΛΟΙ (τοτε) εβρισκαν κρυψωνα, ηδονη και αναγνωριση πισω απο 
τις δουλειες τους και το επιπεδο μορφωσης και ευμαρειας που κατορθωναν
και ηταν τοσο αλαζονικη αυτη η ηδονη ωστε την εκαναν προκρουστεια κλινη 
για καθετι καινουργιο που εμπαινε στην ζωη τους (αρα και τα παιδια τους).

"Θα κανεις ΑΥΤΟ που σου λεω γιατι εγω ειμαι αξιωματικος, η εγω ειμαι καθηγητρια, 
και δεν θα γινω ρεζιλι για σενα. Θα κανεις οτι κανουν ολα τα αλλα "φυσιολογικα"
παιδια που διαβαζουν τα μαθηματα τους και σεβονται τους γονεις τους και οταν
με το καλο κανεις δικη σου οικογενεια (προσεξτε, οταν "κανεις δικη σου φυλακη")
τοτε κανε οτι σου κατεβει. Σάυτο το σπιτι ... απο την στιγμη που δεν συνεισφερεις
θα ακους και θα υπακους."

Και ολα αυτα ..... επειδη σχεδιαζα διαρκως διαστημοπλοια (να ξεφυγω, ισως ?)
απο την προκρουστεια κλινη του αριστου μαθητη και του υπακουου γιοκα.
Μεχρι κα το τι χρωμα αθλητικα παπουτσια η τι σχεδιο ειχαν τα μπλουζακια μου
αποφασιζε η μανα μου. Και οχι στο δημοτικο .... στο γυμνασιο !!!! Ο πατερας
βρισκοταν παντα εκει που τον χρειαζοταν η πατριδα, ΟΧΙ εμεις !!! Εμεις ολοι 
(ακομα και η μανα μου) ερχομασταν δευτεροι, τριτοι, τεταρτοι ... τελευταιοι.
Ημασταν το αναγκαιο κακο. Κατι που επρεπε να υπαρχει στην ζωη του για να
ανηκει στην κουλτουρα της εποχης. Ολοι οι επιτυχημενοι ηταν και παντρεμενοι.
Και ετσι ενας μουργος που ΠΟΤΕ δεν επρεπε να κανει οικογενεια και παιδια ....
βρεθηκε να τα σερνει στην πλατη του. ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ η αισθηση που εισεπραξα
επι δυο δεκαετιες (και παραπανω).

Τεσπα ...
αν πιασω ακουαρελα και μαρκαδορακι .... ΔΕΝ μπορω να ξαναζωγραφισω.
Πεφτουν ορθολογικες βομβες απο μεσα. Δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω αλλιως.
Ευτυχως το ριξα στην Αστροφυσικη και τον Υπερβατισμο .... αλλα ΔΕΝ ειναι
ακριβως παιχνιδι, να βιωνεις ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ηδονη, οπως με την ακουαρελα.

----------


## elis

Ενταξει εξουθενομενε καταλαβα εχεισ τραυματα απο την παιδικη σου ηλικια και δεν τα ξεπερασεσ ακομα εγω ειχα πολλα τραυματα στα 17 μισο βγηκα για δουλεια στανιαρα για χρονια στα 25 με ξαναβρηκε το κακο τωρα στα 37 λεω εγω τα εκανα ολα αυτα κι απαντηση ειναι δεν ξερω γτ η μνημη ειναι ατιμο πραγμα κι εγω εμαθα να ξεχναω θα σου πω μονο ενα πραγμα για να δεισ τη διαφορα μασ πηγαινα με τον πατερα μου στο χωριο απο τα 7 μεχρι τα 15 κοιτουσα και μαθαινα τη δουλεια στα 15 την ηξερα και στα 20 εκανα κατι πατεντεσ και δουλευουμε τωρα απειρα εβγαλα εκατο χιλιαρικα τα εφαγα ολα παιδι δεν ημουν ποτε μαζευω ελιεσ 25 χρονια κι εχω ενσημα 12 στα αρχιδια μου τι θα μου ξημερωσει αυριο οτι μπορεσα εκανα αλλα μην σκεφτεισ ποτε οτι περασα ευκολα μεχρι τωρα περασα δυσκολα αλλα εβγαλα καποια λεφτα οποτε χαλαλι ολα

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Mα .... δεν εγραψα πουθενα οτι ΜΟΝΟ εγω περασα δυσκολα.
Ομως δεν εβγαλα ΚΑΝ λεφτα ! Τι να πρωτοθαυμασω πανω μου ?
Ειμαι και ημουν το μαυρο πανι για καθε γυναικα που με γνωριζε.
Ορισμος ... μαυρου πανιου !

Ζουσα με 15 χιλιαδες δραχμες (το 1988). Πηγαινα Φοιτητικη Λεσχη
για φαγητο. Σιγα σιγα, μεχρι το 2010, ανεβηκα στα 500 ευρω.
Μετα, μεσα στην κριση (τρελο και ομως αληθινο) "εξακοντιστηκα"
στα 680 ευρω (τα ενοικια δεν ειχαν πεσει ακομα, ηταν η αρχη της
κρισης) και σιγα σιγα μεχρι το 2015, επεσα στα 560 ευρω. Ολη μου
την ζωη, συντηρω οριακα τον εαυτο μου. Μηδεν δυνατοτητα
αποταμιευσης. Για dolce vita .... την ψαχνω ακομα στο λεξικο.

Για ποια λεφτα να μιλησω ? Ας μιλησω για οτιδηποτε αλλο ...  :Wink:

----------


## homebod

Εξουθενωμένε νομίζω ότι έχεις γυρίσει το μίσος που νιώθεις κατά των γονιών σου, εναντίον σου. Μιας και δεν μπορούσες να χτυπήσεις αυτούς χτυπάς συνεχώς τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## elis

Μια χαρα εισαι με τισ ανασφαλειουλεσ σου μια χαρα ετσι ειμαστε ολοι

----------


## Talented

Καλημέρα Εξουθενωμένε ,αν δε το έχεις ήδη κάνε διάβασε σε παρακαλώ αρχικά το βιβλίο της Alice Miller The drama of the gifted child και ψάξου έπειτα προς εκείνη την πλευρά ...Διάβασα κάποια ποστ σου και έχω την εντύπωση ότι είσαι αρκετά έξυπνος.Νομίζω τα βιβλία της συγκεκριμένης ταιριάζουν καρμπόν στην περίπτωση σου .Προσωπικά με βοήθησαν πολύ στο να καταλάβω τα αίτια των θεμάτων μου...

----------


## λουλούδι

Καλημερα εξουθενωμενε! Γιατι δεν γινεσαι συγγραφεας; Θα βγαλεις πολλα λεφτα!!

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Εξουθενωμένε νομίζω ότι έχεις γυρίσει το μίσος που νιώθεις κατά των γονιών σου, εναντίον σου. Μιας και δεν μπορούσες να χτυπήσεις αυτούς χτυπάς συνεχώς τον εαυτό σου.


Ναι .... παρα πολυ πιθανο.
Μονο που εκεινη την στιγμη που συμβαινει, δεν το αντιλαμβανομαι καθολου.
Ισως μετα απο ωρα. ΟΧΙ ομως εκεινη την στιγμη.

Δεν ξερω ποτε ακριβως στραφηκα εναντιον μου. Πρεπει να ηταν κατι που συνεβη 
παρα παρα παρα πολυ αργα. Βαθμιαια και σταδιακα. Σαν την σταγονα που κανει
σταλακτικτες και σταλαγμιτες μεσα σε ενα σπηλαιο. Γιαυτο και δεν μπορω τωρα 
να το μαζεψω αυτοστιγμει. Παντως, ΑΝ χτυπαω τον εαυτο μου .... αυτο πρεπει 
να συμβαινει ΑΦΟΤΟΥ εφυγα απο το σπιτι μου, την οικογενεια μου. Το οποιο ειναι 
και μεγαλο οξυμωρο σχημα. Δεν ειχα την πιεση που ειχα πριν. Για την ακριβεια, 
τα τελευταια 20 χρονια εχω μηδενικη πιεση (ελεγκτικη και τιμωρητικη). 
Ομως ..... καθε μερα νιωθω οτι εκκρεμει δικη εις βαρος μου και δεν προκειται 
να την αποφυγω. Αυτην την δικη, την περιμενω απο 18 ετων. Δεν ξερω ποτε 
σκατα θα ρθει ...... στα 70 μου, στα 80 μου, στα 90 μου ?

Pretty fucked up mind .... ξερω τοσα για μενα και ομως .... δεν μπορω να 
πειραξω τιποτα ! Το παραμικρο !

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Καλημέρα Εξουθενωμένε ,αν δε το έχεις ήδη κάνε διάβασε σε παρακαλώ αρχικά το βιβλίο της Alice Miller The drama of the gifted child και ψάξου έπειτα προς εκείνη την πλευρά ...Διάβασα κάποια ποστ σου και έχω την εντύπωση ότι είσαι αρκετά έξυπνος.Νομίζω τα βιβλία της συγκεκριμένης ταιριάζουν καρμπόν στην περίπτωση σου .Προσωπικά με βοήθησαν πολύ στο να καταλάβω τα αίτια των θεμάτων μου...


Νομιζω οτι το γραψα (καπου εδω μεσα). Αν δεν το γραψα το λεω τωρα.
Καθε φορα που βλεπω βιβλιο, θυμαμαι βαθμους και επιδοσεις. Και καθε φορα
που αισθανομαι επιδοσεις και βαθμολογησεις .... κλαιω και τσιριζω απο μεσα.
Δεν εχω ανοιξει βιβλιο Talented, τα τελευταια 34 χρονια (εκτος απο κομικς).
Οτι γραφω ειτε κατεβαινει απο την καουκα μου (...) ειτε το χω διαβασει
καπου στο internet. Το internet για καλη μου τυχη, πολυ καλη μου τυχη,
ΔΕΝ συνδεθηκε με βαθμους και επιδοσεις και εξετασεις και σχολεια και
απογοητευσεις ... και το κυριοτερο ... δεν συνδεθηκε με απορριψεις ! 
Ουτε να σε βαθμολογησει μπορει, ουτε να σε κριτικαρει μπορει (δεν εννοω 
τα fora, εννοω τα links που σε ενημερωνουν για κατι οτιδηποτε), ουτε να 
σε βαλει σε καποιο κουτακι. Ειδικα το τελευταιο. Την μια μερα γουσταρω να 
το παιζω αστροφυσικος, την αλλη μερα φιλοσοφος, την αλλη ηδονοβλεψιας,
την αλλη παρεϊτσας, την αλλη επαναστατημενη χιονοστιβαδα, την αλλη ....
ονειροπολος .... ΟΤΙ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ ....

Και ειναι ακριβως αυτο που δεν θα αντεχε ο πατερας μου. Το να γινει
πολυπλευρος. Γιατι ΔΕΝ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕ να γινει πολυπλευρος. Εριξε ολη
του την ενεργεια, την προσοχη, το παθος, την λογικη, την αντοχη,
την συνεση και την δυναμη στο να γινει ..... αξιωματικαρα του ΕΣ.
Θα τρελλαινοταν με την πολυμορφικοτητα του Internet. Θα γαυγιζε.
Και αυτο (υποσυνειδητα) με φτιαχνει αφορητα. Οτι κανει Τουρκο τον
πατερα μου, κανει ευτυχισμενο εμενα.

Βεβαια .... το internet απο μονο του .... ειναι μια απιστευτη αποδραση.
Δεν χρειαζεται να κοντραριστεις με κανεναν ... για να σε ωφελησει.
Ομως, υπαρχει και μια αληθεια πικρη (τουλαχιστον για μενα) στο net.
Η αναγνωση σελιδων (αποσπασματικα) οπου ο καθενας μαγειρευει την
δικη του αληθεια και θεωρηση ... δεν ειναι το ιδιο με την αναγνωση
ενος βιβλιου, με αρχη μεση και τελος, οπου ο συγγραφεας σκεφτηκε
οτι θα τον διαβασουν και σοβαροι ανθρωποι (και οχι pagehit counters).

Το ξερω οτι χανω ..... αλλα το βουρκωμα στα ματια μου μπροστα απο
ενα βιβλιο (οποιδηποτε) απλα δεν παλευεται σε μενα. Game over for
book reading !

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Καλημερα εξουθενωμενε! Γιατι δεν γινεσαι συγγραφεας; Θα βγαλεις πολλα λεφτα!!


Δεν πουλαει η μαυριλα μου ... παρα μονο σε αυτοχειρες !
Και μην σκεφτεις οτι μπορω να ψαλιδησω την μαυριλα
για να μεινει μονο η ασπριλα (οση και αν ειναι αυτη).

Το ροδο παει με τα αγκαθια του !

Οχι απο αλαζονεια και χαιρεκακια, αλλα απο οξειδωση ψυχης.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Δεν πουλαει η μαυριλα μου ... παρα μονο σε αυτοχειρες !
> Και μην σκεφτεις οτι μπορω να ψαλιδησω την μαυριλα
> για να μεινει μονο η ασπριλα (οση και αν ειναι αυτη).
> 
> Το ροδο παει με τα αγκαθια του !
> 
> Οχι απο αλαζονεια και χαιρεκακια, αλλα απο οξειδωση ψυχης.


Εξουθενωμενε ειπες το ροδο. Αρα υπαρχουν θετικα στοιχεια. Μην μαυριζεις ετσι χωρις λογο εχεις τη ζωη σου προσπαθησε να τη φτιαξεις και οχι να το βαζεις κατω.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Ναι βρε Λουλουδακι ... εχω και θετικα στοιχεια.
Αλλα δεν εχουν να κανουν με ανθρωπους και σχεσεις.
Εχουν να κανουν με ονειρικα, υπερβατικα, αϋλα πραγματα
που δεν βρισκονται καν σ'αυτον τον κοσμο.
Σάυτον τον κοσμο ... "ολοι εσεις ειστε η κολαση μου" -
νομιζω ο Σαρτρ το ειπε ! Σε υποσυνειδητο επιπεδο παντα. 
Σε συνειδητο, μια χαρα σας κανω παρεα και γουσταρω κιολας 
... αλλα κατω βαθια ... πολυ βαθια ... στα γνωριμα αγνωστα

Συνανθρωπος = Βραδυκαυστη Προδοσια !

----------


## Talented

Φίλε μου Εξουθενωμένε ειλικρινά με έχεις συγκινήσει με ότι γράφεις .Η συγκεκριμένη ψυχολόγος έκανε μεγάλη επανάσταση στον χώρο της καθώς ήταν η 1η που έβλεπε τα αίτια της δυστυχίας πολλών ανθρώπων στους γονείς τους και στον τρόπο με τον οποίο μεγάλωσαν.Στο συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο έχει περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων ακριβώς σαν εσένα ,ανθρώπων δηλαδή που δεν έβρισκαν στόχους στη ζωή τους και σε όλους υπήρχε από πάνω ένας η δύο καταστροφικοί γονείς .Έχω την εντύπωση πως νομίζεις ότι το κακό στη δικιά σου περίπτωση ξεκίνησε κάπου στην εφηβεία ενώ στην πραγματικότητα ξεκίνησε από τη 1η μέρα που ανέλαβαν να σε φροντίσουν οι γονείς σου .Ψάξε τουλάχιστον στο διαδίκτυο τη συγκεκριμένη συγγραφέα ,θα ανακουφιστείς σε μεγάλο βαθμό 1000%.Θα ακούσεις και θα έχεις ακούσει πολλούς άσχετους να πετάνε κουταμλαρες δυστυχώς όσον αφορά την πηγή των προβλημάτων σου ,αλλά πίστεψε με δε μπορούν ούτε να σε νιώσουν οι περισσότεροι ούτε να μπουν στη θέση σου αν δεν έχουν ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΕΙ σε τόσο καταπιεστικό περιβάλλον .Διάβαζα σε ένα άλλο ποστ την εμπειρία του άλλου στο στρατό και μου ερχόταν να σπάσω την οθόνη .Απλά δε ξέρουν,μην ακούς κανένα !Κάνε μια καινούρια αρχή στη ζωή σου ψάχνοντας κείμενα τουλάχιστον της συγκεκριμένης !Θα περιμένω νεότερα!

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Σ'ευχαριστω Talented για τα θερμα σου λογια.
Ισως καποια στιγμη ψαξω την εν λογω ψυχολογο στο net.
Αν εχει βγαλει και κανα γιουτουμπι η ιδια ... ακομα καλυτερα.
Εχω το κακο συνηθειο να ψαχνω αν ο αλλος παθιαζεται απο
αυτα που λεει (που μπορει να μην ειναι επιστημονικο, αλλα
εγκρινω αφορητα ως συνειδηση). Αλλα και να μην υπαρχει
γιουτουμπι .... thanks a million !

Δεν ξερω αν το κακο με μενα ξεκινησε στην εφηβεια, στην
παιδικη ηλικια η νωριτερα. Η μνημη μου μπορει να φτασει
μεχρι Εκτη Δημοτικου. Παραπισω .... εξαιρετικα χλωμο !!!
Εως αδυνατο ....

----------


## Talented

Η συγκεκριμένη δεν νομίζω ότι πολυυπάρχει στο youtube και στο διαδίκτυο γενικότερα ,αλλά θα σου πω ένα πράγμα.Για μένα αποτελεί ημέρα ορόσημο στην ζωή μου ,η μέρα που τυχαία ενώ βρισκόμουν στο βιβλιοπωλείο Πολιτεία κοντά στη Νομική ,έπεσε στα χέρια μου τυχαία το βιβλίο της The Drama of Being a Child ...Πρόσεξε τι θα σου πω...Από το εξώφυλλο και μόνο που διάβασα έγινε ένα μεγάλο κλικ μέσα μου και αισθάνθηκα ότι πέφτει φως στο τούνελ !Ναι από το εξώφυλλο όσο παράδοξο και αν ακούγεται!Ειλικρινά, κάνε μια χάρη στον εαυτό σου και κάνε την αρχή να αγοράσεις το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο όσο δύσκολο και να σου φαίνεται γιατί η ανταμοιβή θα είναι υπερκαταστοπλάσια της προσπάθειας που κατέβαλες .Τα προβλήματα σου δε ξεκίνησαν ούτε στο γυμνάσιο ,ούτε στο λύκειο και το γεγονός ότι πιστεύεις κάτι τέτοιο είναι μέρος του προβλήματος που δεν μπορείς να λύσεις ,δηλαδή την ακριβή ρίζα του κακού στα θέματα σου .Ειλικρινά εύχομαι να μπορέσεις να φωτίσεις και εσύ το τούνελ σε κάποιο βαθμό όπως εγώ ,όμως αυτό προυποθέτει να βρεις τη ψυχική δύναμη να ξεκινήσεις από κάπου!!Σου μιλά ένας άνθρωπος που δεν έβρισκε και αυτός για καιρό νόημα στην ζωή του και ενέργεια για την καθημερινότητα του και που μεγάλωσε όπως και εσύ σε καταπιεστικό περιβάλλον ,(πολύ λιγότερο βέβαια σε σύγκριση με το δικό σου!!)

----------


## Talented

Το κλειδί είναι να καταλάβεις ότι ακόμη και μια σφαλιάρα που σου έριξε ο πατέρας σου στα 4 σου χρόνια ,συσσωρεύει τόσο θυμό και πίκρα μέσα σου που σίγουρα θα προκαλέσει πολλές καταστρεπτικές συνέπειες για τη ζωή σου αν δε συνειδητοποιήσεις ποτέ τα αισθήματα και τον εξευτελισμό που ένιωθες όταν δεχόσουν τη σφαλιάρα!!!

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Σχετικα με ξυλο ... post #324

https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...9%CE%AC/page22

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Θυμηθηκα φαση και ξεκαρδιστηκα ....

28 ετων, παμε με το τερας για το δευτερο μαθημα οδηγησης (σε μια αλανα εξω απο την πολη).
Καποια στιγμη, παλιο το αμαξι, σπανε τα ακρομπαρα. Η μπροστινη δεξια ροδα βλεπει τα χωραφια
ενω η αριστερη κανονικα, ισια μπροστα. Πως γυρναμε πισω ? Το αμαξι φρεναρει απο την λοξη δεξια.
Η αποσταση απο το σπιτι, περιπου 14 χιλιομετρα. Και να ψιλοβρεχει ....

Τερας : Δεν ειμαστε ασφαλισμενοι, εφυγα απο την ΕΛΠΑ, κλωτσα με το ποδι την δεξια ροδα, 
καθε φορα που στραβωνει, μεχρι να φτασουμε σπιτι.

Αυτος μεσα, να τιμονιαζει το ακρομπαρο που δεν εσπασε (δηλαδη την αριστερη ροδα).
Στον δρομο να μας βλεπουν και να ξεκαρδιζονται. Καποια στιγμη ..... περναει ενας καφρος
με την τζιπαρα του και φωναζει στο τερας "ετσι να σε πηγαινει η πεθερα σου, μαλαααακαααα"
και εξαφανιζεται. Φτασαμε σπιτι μετα απο δυο ωρες και κατι .... μουσκεμα και το ποδι τουμπανο.

Εχω ξεκαρδιστει .... ο τζιπατος, που ποτε δεν ξαναειδα, ηταν τοοοοοσοοοοοο ευστοχος !
Μετα απο 24 χρονια και χωρις πεθερα (η γυναικα στην ζωη μου) .... με εχει πιασει σπαστικο. 
Τι ηθελα και γω ο μαλακας τα μαθηματα και διπλωματα οδηγησης ? Εχω κανα αυτοκινητο ? 
Αλλα η ατακα ..... ΦΟΝΙΚΗ ! Απλα ανεπαναληπτη. ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ! ΑΘΑΝΑΤΗ .....

Το τερας, ο στουρνος, εκανε πως δεν το ακουσε .... "ελα, αστους αυτους ... κλωτσα,
ισιωνε, ισιωνε ...."

----------


## Yoco Choco

Έχεις νοιώσει ποτέ ένα αίσθημα,Εξουθενωμένε,ότι όλες οι πράξεις που κάνουν οι άνθρωποι,όλα αυτά που λένε,όλες οι έγνοιες τους,όλα αυτά που τους κινούν και τους ωθούν στην δράση είναι κάτι εντελώς έξω και ξένο απ'αυτούς?...Εγω το βιώνω αυτό πολλές φορές και με τις αισθήσεις,όχι μόνο εγκεφαλικά,είναι ένα αίσθημα σαν deja-vu αλλά στην deja-senti εκδοχή του...Είναι σαν μας κινούν αόρατα νήματα...Σαν να είμαστε μαριονέτες, χωρίς να έχουμε την παραμικρή ιδέα για τίποτα...ούτε επίγνωση των πράξεών μας, ούτε φυσικά βούληση...
Δεν ξέρω, σε εμένα σαν αίσθηση αυτό είναι κάτι το ευνουχιστικό...Μας ευνουχίζει από τις ευθύνες των πράξεών μας.
Αν το έχεις αισθανθεί ποτέ αυτό,δεν είναι αρκετό για να ''ευνουχίσεις'' τον πατέρα σου ως σύμβολο εξουσίας πάνω σου ακόμα και μετά θάνατον?...Αφού το λές και μόνος σου...Τον χαρακτηρίζεις στούρνο!...Δεν ήταν δικές του οι πράξεις του...Δεν είχε την παραμικρή ιδέα...Όπως δεν έχουμε και εμείς.
Ακόμα και η χριστιανική εκδοχή της συγχώρεσης δεν σε συγκινεί έστω και λίγο?
Άφες αυτόν,exhausted....Άφες αυτόν για να ''αφεθείς'' και εσύ.
Δεν ξέρω,εγώ έχω πολλά και έντονα και ανάκατα πράγματα και συναισθήματα μέσα στην ψυχή μου,αλλά μίσος δεν έχω για κανέναν και για τίποτα...Ίσως επειδή ξεχνάω εύκολα...Ή ίσως επειδή τίποτα(πραγματικά τίποτα,δυστυχώς τίποτα) δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία για μένα για να κρατήσει το ενδιαφέρον και την προσοχή μου.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Τον Χριστο τον εκανα ΠΑΝΤΟΤΙΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΥΠΟ (αν διαβασες καπου αλλου)
επειδη βαθια μεσα μου ξερω οτι ενα Oρκ δεν προκειται ΠΟΤΕ να το συγχωρησω.
Ενα Ορκ και μια Αραχνη. Το Ορκ μου εκοβε ποδια και χερια (οσης αυτοεκτιμησης
μπορουσα να μαζεψω) και η Αραχνη τα ξανακολαγε και με τυλιγε στον ιστο της 
για να μαλακωσω για να μου πινει αργα-αργα αιμα και μεδουλι (της περηφανειας
και αυτοπροσδιορισμου και της αποδρασης μου απο την "αγαπη" της).

Ειμαι με το ενα ποδι στην κολαση (απο την φωτια μισους που κουβαλω απο
τοτε που μπορω να θυμηθω τον εαυτο μου). ΔΕΝ μπορεις να εισελθεις σε
καμια βασιλεια ουρανων, εαν βραζεις στο μισος. Ακομα και αν εχεις ΟΛΟ
το δικιο με το μερος σου.

Ο Χριστος ειναι το μοναδικο ΦΩΣ που θα δω (οσο δω) μεσα σ'αυτην την ζωη. 
Μετα, μολις δω τον Αγιο Πετρο .... - "Ειναι και αυτος εδω μεσα ?" - "ΝΑΙ" - 
- "Καλα να περνατε, παω κατω".

Ο μονος παραδεισος που υπαρχει για μενα τρεμοπαιζει ως φλογα, ως μυνημα,
για αλλα 20-30 χρονια ... μετα, ΤΕΛΟΣ. Το περασμα του χρονου (34 χρονια)
που υποτιθεται μαλακωνει και λειαινει ακμες ... με εκανε ακομα πιο σκληρο
και ακομα πιο αιχμηρο. Οχι με σας ! Με μενα ... το Ορκ ... και την Αραχνη.

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Ειμαι με το ενα ποδι στην κολαση (απο την *φωτια μισους* που κουβαλω απο
> τοτε που μπορω να θυμηθω τον εαυτο μου).

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Τι ωραιο τζιφακι  :Embarrassment: 

Thanks ! :Smile:

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Tελος εποχης !
Για το αλλο το φορουμ (που εμπαινα σχεδον καθημερινα, επι δεκα χρονια).
Με απομονωσαν εντελως, ακομα και αυτοι που σχεδον παντα συμφωνουσαν με αυτα που εγραφα.
Δεν κακολογω κανεναν (η απομονωση συνεβη σιγα-σιγα, πολυ σταδιακα, τα τελευταια δυο χρονια). 
Η μαυριλα, η ματαιοτητα, το ψυχοπλακωμα στην οπτικη των οσων εγραφα ηταν WAY ΤΟΟ ΜUCH 
για τους συμφορουμιτες μου. Ακομα και ατομα με παρομοια μαυριλα στην οπτικη δεν με αντεχαν.
Τωρα (δυο μηνες κοντα) οτι και να γραψω ... κανεις δεν απαντα (ουτε συμφωνει, ουτε διαφωνει).
Κανενας, φυσικα, δεν ξερει τιποτα απ'οσα εχω γραψει σε σας εδω μεσα. Γιατι δεν ειναι site για
ατομα με ειδικες (ψυχολογικες) αναγκες. Αλλα ακομα και να ηξεραν ... τι μπορουσαν να κανουν !!!

----------


## elis

Τι φορουμ ειναι

----------


## elis

Πριν 20 χρονια εγινε το ιδιο και τωρα καταλαβαν οτι ειναι αδερφεσ σε 20 χρονια θα καταλαβετε οτι ειστε μπετοβλακεσ μπετον η βλακεια μπετο

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Τι φορουμ ειναι


Δεν θελω να αποκαλυψω.
Μικρος ο κοσμος .....

----------


## Art_Phil

Θα ήθελες να αλλάξεις την κατάσταση που βιώνεις και να εγκαταλείψεις όσα έχτισες όλα αυτά τα χρόνια; Αυτή είναι η βασικότερη ερώτηση για εμένα, γιατί χωρίς πραγματική θέληση τίποτα δεν γίνεται.. 
Γράφεις πως δεν έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ, κάτι που προσωπικά για εμένα είναι αδιάφορο, αλλά φαίνεται να σε επηρεάζει αρκετά αυτό ως προς την αυτο-αξία σου, γιατι; 
Επιπλέον γράφεις πως κατά καιρούς έχεις ασχοληθεί με την τέχνη αλλά για κάποιο λόγο αισθάνεσαι πως η τέχνη είναι ένα νεανικό καπρίτσιο ( ; ) που δεν αρμόζει στη ζωή ενός μεσήλικα, και κάπως με μπερδεύει αυτό.. Από πότε η τέχνη είναι μόνο για τους νέους;
Και πως επιλέγεις την Ελευθερία, όταν κατακρίνεις ή σνομπάρεις κάθε νέο ξεκίνημα;
Κατά την προσωπική μου κρίση πάντα, η προσκόλλησή σου στο παρελθόν, οι ώρες στο ίντερνετ, η άρνησή σου να ασχοληθείς με δημιουργικότητα, η κοινωνική απόσυρση (παρά τους όποιους φίλους) και το αυτο-μαστίγωμα είναι όλα συμπτώματα μια ύπουλης και υποτιμημένης διαταραχής, της Αδράνειας. Αν θα μπορούσαμε να σκεφτούμε την αδράνεια σαν πνεύμα σκέψου πως όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις θα σου έλεγε.. Και όλη αυτή η οργή που αισθάνεσαι για τους γονείς είναι ο τελειότερος σύμμαχος της Αδράνειας. Μια αδράνεια που εξελίσσεται μέσα στα χρόνια θέλει πολύ θάρρος ώστε να γίνει το επώδυνο βήμα να απελευθερωθείς.
Βέβαια το να τα βλέπεις όλα ανουσία ώστε να προσπαθήσεις για κάτι είναι αναμενόμενο αλλά πάντα όταν μπαίνεις στο χορό καταλαβαίνεις και αισθάνεσαι..

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Eχω προσπαθησει σε ορισμενους τομεις (οχι Internet) και κατι εχω βαλει σε δρομο ... νομιζω.
Ομως ειναι κατι που συμβαινει μια φορα τον χρονο. Με γεμιζει μονο εκεινη την ημερα ! 
Και αυτο ειναι ολο (δηλαδη, πολυ λιγο). Δεν μπορω να σου πω περισσοτερα γιατι οπως ειπα
και στον Elis ... "μικρος o κοσμος".

Δεν νομιζω να πασχω απο αδρανεια γιατι ανακυπτουν (αραια) κρισεις υπερδραστηριοτητας.
Δηλαδη, επιτηδες αφηνω υποχρεωσεις να συσσωρευτουν ΟΛΕΣ μαζι σε δυο (η τρεις) μερες
και μετα βαζω στοιχημα με τον εαυτο μου αν θα τα καταφερω. Ξεκιναω εντελως "νικημενος"
δηλαδη "κατσε φατα τωρα, δεν προλαβαινεις με τιποτα ... μαλακα" και κατορθωνω να τα
τελειωσω ΟΛΑ την δευτερη (η τριτη μερα). Ενω θα πρεπε να πανυγηριζω απο μεσα μου
(εκεινη την ημερα) βγαινει η στεντορια φωνη του πατερα μου "απλα ησουν τυχερος ....
την επομενη φορα θα φας χωμα" .... και δεν νιωθω τιποτα ! Καμια ικανοποιηση !!! Μηδεν !

Γιατι πρεπει να μπαινει ενα στοιχημα καθε φορα ? 
Γιατι αν απλωσω τις δουλειες μου σε περισσοτερες μερες , τοτε ειναι σαν να επιβραβευω 
την επιμελεια και μεθοδικοτητα της μανας μου "της νυχτας την δουλεια, την βλεπει η μερα 
και γελα", "των φρονιμων τα παιδια, πριν πεινασουν μαγειρευουν" και "μαζευε και ας ειναι ρωγες".

Αρα .... πρεπει κατι να γινει, να συμβει, να διεκπεραιωθει χωρις να επιβραβευθει
ουτε ο ενας ουτε ο αλλος. Οποτε και σχιζομαι (για λιγες μερες τον μηνα η το τριμηνο).
Σημασια ΔΕΝ εχει ο στοχος αλλα η επιτευξη με ριψοκινδυνο τροπο ωστε να κανω τουρκους 
τους γονεις μεσα μου. ΣΕ ΟΛΑ !

Βασικα ολοκληρη η ζωη μου δεν εχει νοημα ... παρα μονο να τους κανω να θελουν να
με ροκανισουν απο αγανακτηση. Οποτε, φιλε Art Phil, τα πραγματα ειναι πιο συνθετα
απο οτι φαινονται (on post). Αλλωστε, περιπου στο ιδιο συμπερασμα κατεληξαν και
οι τρεις ψυχολογοι που πηγα τα τελευταια 23 χρονια (καθε δεκα χρονια και ενας).
Τολμω να πω οτι δεν ειναι ΚΑΝ μια σκετη καταθλιψη. Ειναι μισος και οργη
που το συμπαν ολοκληρο θα λαμπαδιαζε.

(και κατι ακομα .... οι γονεις μου ΠΟΤΕ δεν δεχθηκαν να κανουν ψυχαναλυση μαζι με μενα,
ηταν θεμα κυρους, πρεστιζ και αλανθαστου τροπου ζωης και επιλογων ... end of discussion)

----------


## Eagle guy

Καταρχάς για το μίσος που λες, όλοι έχουν μίσος μέσα τους, ακόμα και αυτοί που δεν έχουν περάσει δυσκολίες και όλοι είναι ικανοί για εγκλήματα. Άρα μη λες ότι θα χάσεις σίγουρα τον παράδεισο επειδή σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις άσχημα πράγματα στους γονείς σου. 
Όσο για το ότι είσαι τεμπέλης και δεν έχεις δουλέψει... Εντάξει, κιεγώ βαριεστημένος τύπος είμαι (κοίτα τα θέματά μου) και δεν την παλεύω στο γραφείο και φοβάμαι κιεγώ ότι δε θα μπορέσω να δουλέψω 35 χρόνια που χρειάζεται για να πάρω σύνταξη εκτός αν κάνω το μοναδικό επάγγελμα που μου αρέσει. Έχω κιεγώ πολύ οργή για τους γονείς μου αλλά δεν το πολυσκέφτομαι. Πάντως ακόμα και τώρα να αρχίσεις να δουλεύεις δεν είναι αργά! 
Όσο για τις γυναίκες, δεν είναι όλοι φταιιαγμένοι για σχέση και για να κάνουν οικογένεια. Εγώ μπακούρι μια ζωή θα μείνω αλλά δε με πειράζει (πλέον). Αν μπορέσεις να βρεις όμως έστω μια γυναίκα φίλη θα ήταν θετικό.

----------


## Constantly curious

Έφτασα ως την σελίδα 76. Αυτές οι δυο φωνές δεν μπορούν να εκριζωθουν μόνον να τους μειωσεις την ένταση μπορείς και αυτό με διάθεση να σε βοηθησεις. Πιστεύω πως αυτό που βίωσες και μπόρεσες να διατυπώσεις με ποιητικό λυρισμό ( πως θα αντέξει η ψυχή; κατ'εμε λυρισμό = προσεγμένη επιλογή της κάθε λέξης με έμφαση σε παρομοιώσεις οι οποίες έχουν το ανάλογο χρώμα και βάθος * όχι δεν είμαι φιλολογος) είναι μια τεράστια αλήθεια γονέων στιγματισμενων από τις εμπειρίες τους. Η σκληρότητα, η έλλειψη ορίων, ο μηδενισμος όταν δεν υπάρχει τελειότητα... και η απουσία στοργής από τη μάνα για να μην θυμώσει ο σύζυγος έχει αφήσει τόσα κλαδακια στην Ελληνική Παραδοσιακη Οικογένεια!!! Έγραψες πως περιμένεις τα 70 για να φύγεις από αυτόν τον κόσμο. Σε διάβασα και έχω την εικόνα ενός μικρού αγοριού. Ένα αγόρι που αγαπάει να ανακαλύπτει. Αγαπάει να μαθαίνει. Με καθαρά μάτια. Αυτό το αγόρι στα 19 κουράστηκε να μάχεται την βαναυσότητα. Αντί να βρει αγκαλιά για να ξανά βγει στην σκληρότητα πιο προετοιμασμένο και όχι αυτό τιμωρουμενο του έριξαν άλλη μια για να πέσει στην άβυσσο. Το μίσος είναι η άλλη όψη της αγάπης. Κλισέ ε; Δεν μπορώ και δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω ότι το μίσος σου δίνει κουράγιο... Ίσως επειδή υπάρχουν εκκωφαντικες σιωπές και το μίσος θυμίζει Ζωή. Δεν κατάλαβαν....... Δέσμιοι δικών τους φοβιων ψυχαναγκασμων αγανάκτησης για τη ζωή. Η μάνα τότε γινόταν μάνα επειδή παντρευόταν... Έπρεπε να είναι Νοικοκυρά Παράδειγμα προς μίμηση και να υπακούει πάντοτε τον Άνδρα αλλιώς θα την έδιωχνε, αν έφευγε δεν θα μεγάλωνε σωστά το/τα παιδιά της. Δεν έφταιγες. Κανένα παιδί δεν φταίει. Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ να μπεις σε κάποιον σύλλογο για κακοποιημένα παιδιά; Κακοποιημένες μητέρες; Να βοηθήσεις εθελοντικά σε κάποιο τμήμα που να μπορείς; Τι σου γράφω τώρα Ε; Μπορεί να λειτουργουσε θεραπευτικά μέσα σου η βοήθεια σε παιδιά που σκοτώνουν την αθωότητα τους

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Αν μπορέσεις να βρεις όμως έστω μια γυναίκα φίλη θα ήταν θετικό.


Bρηκα μια γυναικα φιλη .... πριν 13 χρονια (το 2006). Για την ακριβεια, αυτη με βρηκε.
Μεσα απο ενα εντελως ασχετο (με σχεσεις) site. Παντρεμενη και καθολου ομορφη.
Βρεθηκαμε (πανω στον χρονο) και μολις την ειδα εψαχνα εξοδο κινδυνου. Πληγωθηκε
ανεπανορθωτα. Πιστευα οτι δεν θα ξαναεπικοινωνουσαμε. Και ομως, μετα απο μερικους
μηνες, ηρε την σιγη ασυρματου (αυτη η ιδια). Διαμορφωσαμε (σιγα-σιγα, παρα πολυ
αργα) μια ιδιοτυπη φιλια που μονο αναμεσα σε αντρα και γυναικα μπορει να επιτευχθει.
Τηλεφωνικη φιλια. Ειναι λιγο αντρακι στον τροπο που περιγραφει τις ζοχαδες της και 
αυτο μου αρεσε. Λιγο Μπουμπουλινα. Απο την αλλη, μολις ακουσε τα μισα απο οσα 
εχω γραψει εγω σε σας (για τους γονεις μου) επαψε να μιλα σαν Μπουμπουλινα.
"Λιγο να συγχωρουσαν την διαφορετικοτητα σου, θα ειχες παρει τον κοσμο ολο απο
τα μαλλια" ... η χαρακτηριστικη ατακα της.

Καποια στιγμη (περσι-προπερσι, δεν εχει σημασια) πηγε να μου παρει τον αερα για
το πως πρεπει να ντυνομαι (οντως ντυνομαι σαν 25αρης φοιτητης) και της ειπα πολυ
αποτομα ... "δεν θα μου ξαναπεις πως να ντυνομαι, εκτος αν θες να χεις την τυχη
της μανας μου". Δεν μιλησαμε για ενα χρονο (ισως και περισσοτερο). Καποια στιγμη 
της εστειλα sms και της ζητησα συγνωμη αλλα και "καλυτερα που απομακρυνθηκες,
ΠΑΝΤΑ θα καραδοκει ο μουργος ο πατερας μεσα μου, και θα σε πληγωνει ανεπανορ-
θωτα". Εκεινη, 13 χρονια, ποτε δεν μου μιλησε ετσι. Η αν μου μιλουσε ετσι, αφηνε
ταυτοχρονα να εννοηθει (απο το υφος της) οτι επαιζε μαζι μου. Δεν το εννοουσε.

Ομως ΕΓΩ .... σε ανυποπτο χρονο .... βγαζω εναν ΜΟΥΡΓΟ (απο μεσα μου) !
Μου χει ξανατυχει μια ακομα φορα (με την αδελφη μου). Και στις δυο φορες
ηταν απο την ιδια διαπιστωση : καποιος νοιαζεται και με εχει αναγκη !!!!!!!!!!!
Ο πατερας μου δεν αφησε ΠΟΤΕ κανεναν να τον πλησιασει τοσο ωστε να κλαψει
η να πληγωθει. Ηταν ορισμος ΣΙΦΕΡΟΦΡΑΚΤΟΥ και ΒΛΟΣΥΡΟΥ στρατιωτικου. 
Αυστηρου, ατεγκτου και ανευ συγχωρεσης. Ακομα και οι υπολοιποι στρατιωτικοι
τον φοβοντουσαν.

Ε ... κατι απο ολη αυτη την μουργιλα ... εχει περασει στο υποσυνειδητο μου
και βγαινει στην επιφανεια ΜΟΝΟ οταν κατι ειναι πολυ καλο για να δεχτω οτι
ειναι αληθινο, οτι συμβαινει και σε μενα. ΖΕΙ και ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΕΙ μεσα μου ...

.. Ο ΜΟΥΡΓΟΣ !

(προσπαθησαν τρεις ψυχολογοι να τον εκριζωσουν .. τα παπουτσια τους πηραν)

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Έφτασα ως την σελίδα 76. Αυτές οι δυο φωνές δεν μπορούν να εκριζωθουν μόνον να τους μειωσεις την ένταση μπορείς και αυτό με διάθεση να σε βοηθησεις. Πιστεύω πως αυτό που βίωσες και μπόρεσες να διατυπώσεις με ποιητικό λυρισμό ( πως θα αντέξει η ψυχή; κατ'εμε λυρισμό = προσεγμένη επιλογή της κάθε λέξης με έμφαση σε παρομοιώσεις οι οποίες έχουν το ανάλογο χρώμα και βάθος * όχι δεν είμαι φιλολογος) είναι μια τεράστια αλήθεια γονέων στιγματισμενων από τις εμπειρίες τους. Η σκληρότητα, η έλλειψη ορίων, ο μηδενισμος όταν δεν υπάρχει τελειότητα... και η απουσία στοργής από τη μάνα για να μην θυμώσει ο σύζυγος έχει αφήσει τόσα κλαδακια στην Ελληνική Παραδοσιακη Οικογένεια!!! Έγραψες πως περιμένεις τα 70 για να φύγεις από αυτόν τον κόσμο. Σε διάβασα και έχω την εικόνα ενός μικρού αγοριού. Ένα αγόρι που αγαπάει να ανακαλύπτει. Αγαπάει να μαθαίνει. Με καθαρά μάτια. Αυτό το αγόρι στα 19 κουράστηκε να μάχεται την βαναυσότητα. Αντί να βρει αγκαλιά για να ξανά βγει στην σκληρότητα πιο προετοιμασμένο και όχι αυτό τιμωρουμενο του έριξαν άλλη μια για να πέσει στην άβυσσο. Το μίσος είναι η άλλη όψη της αγάπης. Κλισέ ε; Δεν μπορώ και δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω ότι το μίσος σου δίνει κουράγιο... Ίσως επειδή υπάρχουν εκκωφαντικες σιωπές και το μίσος θυμίζει Ζωή. Δεν κατάλαβαν....... Δέσμιοι δικών τους φοβιων ψυχαναγκασμων αγανάκτησης για τη ζωή. Η μάνα τότε γινόταν μάνα επειδή παντρευόταν... Έπρεπε να είναι Νοικοκυρά Παράδειγμα προς μίμηση και να υπακούει πάντοτε τον Άνδρα αλλιώς θα την έδιωχνε, αν έφευγε δεν θα μεγάλωνε σωστά το/τα παιδιά της. Δεν έφταιγες. Κανένα παιδί δεν φταίει. Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ να μπεις σε κάποιον σύλλογο για κακοποιημένα παιδιά; Κακοποιημένες μητέρες; Να βοηθήσεις εθελοντικά σε κάποιο τμήμα που να μπορείς; Τι σου γράφω τώρα Ε; Μπορεί να λειτουργουσε θεραπευτικά μέσα σου η βοήθεια σε παιδιά που σκοτώνουν την αθωότητα τους


Αφου εφτασες στην σελιδα 76 .... τα σεβη μου ! Τα πιο ειλικρινη μου ΣΕΒΗ !
Εχεις πολυ μεγαλη υπομονη και προσηλωση. Εγω δεν εχω τοση. Σ'ευχαριστω !

Θα μπορουσα να βοηθησω καποιους ... αλλα οχι παιδια. Ακομα και σημερα, οταν
μας επισκεπτονται οι δυο ανιψουλες μου, δεν ξερω τι να τους πω. Μιλαω υπερβολικα
σοβαρα για να με καταλαβει ενα παιδι. Θα μπορουσα να βοηθησω απο εφηβους και
πανω (ισως, εικαζω, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος). Μεσα μου (και στον γραπτο μου λογο)
νιωθω παιδι. ΣΩΣΤΑ καταλαβες. Ομως αν δεις την εξωτερικη μου εμφανιση ....
μονο παιδι δεν θυμιζω. Υπαρχει μια χαωδης διαφορα αναμεσα στον φαινοτυπο μου
και αυτο που νιωθω. Οποιος με βλεπει ξεκιναει με δεδομενο οτι εχει να κανει με εναν
ωριμο τυπο. Γιαυτο και αποφευγω συνομιληκους (γιατι συντομα αποκαλυπτεται ποσο
ριζοσπαστικος και ατιθασος ειμαι και φευγουν τρεχωντας). Με ηλικιες κατω των 30 
αλλα και 25 ... ΔΕΝ γινεται να πλησιασω γιατι (αυτονοητα) αναρωτωνται (αυτοματα)
"τι δουλεια εχει αυτος μαζι μας". Και εχουν και δικιο.

Αρα .... ειμαι μονος .... 
σε ενα κορμι και οψη 53χρονου ... και μια καρδια και πνευμα 14χρονου !

Σε ολα τα υπολοιπα που σχολιαζεις (για τους γονεις μου) δεν εχω τιποτα να
προσθεσω.

----------


## Constantly curious

Διάβασα πως έχεις συνδυάσει την ανάγνωση με την αρνητική κριτική ( Μητέρα) επίσης έχεις κατορθωσει να διοχετευσεις καλλιτεχνικά πρακτικά αισθήματα και σκέψεις. Άρα εύλογα η υπομονή δεν χρειάζεται  :Smile:  Σε εφήβους γιατί όχι; κυκλοφορούν παιδιά με μυαλό σε αναζήτηση τροφής και έχουν ανάγκη να ακούσουν να μάθουν... Βέβαια ζούμε σε καιρούς που για όλα και όλοι είμαστε καχύποπτοι. Εγώ τουλάχιστον είμαι άρα δεν απολυτοποιω το " είμαστε ". Εθελοντικά και μόνον μέσω συλλόγων ή αυθόρμητα σε μια σύναξη κάπου πιστεύω πως έχει τόσο γνώθι εις εαυτόν που έχεις να προσφέρεις !!! Οχυρωθηκες αλλά έχεις αφήσει ακόμα μια μικρή έξοδο μην την κλείσεις και αυτήν. Μπορεί η όψη όπως γράφεις να παραπέμπει αλλού αλλά τα φαινόμενα απατούν. Όποιος ψάχνει βαθύτερα την ζωή αυτό το γνωρίζει καλά!!!

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Με αφορμη καποιο αλλο ποστ, θυμηθηκα επιτελους και μια ΠΟΛΥ ομορφη αναμνηση
απο την παιδικη μου ηλικια (την ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ περιοδο που οι γονεις μου με συγχωρουσαν).

Ηταν εορταστικο τετραημερο, Παρασκευη, Ανοιξη, μπηκαμε στο αυτοκινητο και πηγαμε 
σε καποιο υψωμα γεματο λουλουδια. Τρεχαμε με την σκυλιτσα μας, εγω και η αδερφη μου
πανω κατω. Ολο χαδια και αγκαλιες και φιλια και τρεχαλητα. Μετα πηγαμε κοντα σε μια 
λιμνη και φαγαμε καραβιδες. Και μετα γυρισαμε πισω, ταισαμε την σκυλιτσα μας, και
ειδα την αγαπημενη μου σειρα επιστημονικης φαντασιας στην TV. Επεσα να κοιμηθω
χωρις να θελω τιποτε αλλο, χωρις καν διαθεση να ονειρευτω ... ΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΛΑ !

Ολοκληρος ο κοσμος ... ηταν συναρπαστικος, μαγικος και απεραντος.
Κανενα συνεφακι στον οριζοντα. Ολα οσα εμελλε να συμβουν θα ηταν
κατι παραπανω απο μαγικα ... θα ηταν ανηκουστα (σε ομορφια και χαρα).

Πρεπει να ημουν Πεμπτη Δημοτικου. Δεν ξαναεζησα αυτο το ηλιολουστο συναισθημα
πληροτητας και απεραντοσυνης ... ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ ... αφου μετα ηρθε η εφηβεια και οι
απανωτες απογοητευσεις και περιορισμοι ... και καπου στα 19 η αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας 
... "πεθανα" για πρωτη φορα ... ο ηλιος ντυθηκε με συννεφα και βροχες.

----------


## Eagle guy

> Με αφορμη καποιο αλλο ποστ, θυμηθηκα επιτελους και μια ΠΟΛΥ ομορφη αναμνηση
> απο την παιδικη μου ηλικια (την ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ περιοδο που οι γονεις μου με συγχωρουσαν).
> 
> Ηταν εορταστικο τετραημερο, Παρασκευη, Ανοιξη, μπηκαμε στο αυτοκινητο και πηγαμε 
> σε καποιο υψωμα γεματο λουλουδια. Τρεχαμε με την σκυλιτσα μας, εγω και η αδερφη μου
> πανω κατω. Ολο χαδια και αγκαλιες και φιλια και τρεχαλητα. Μετα πηγαμε κοντα σε μια 
> λιμνη και φαγαμε καραβιδες. Και μετα γυρισαμε πισω, ταισαμε την σκυλιτσα μας, και
> ειδα την αγαπημενη μου σειρα επιστημονικης φαντασιας στην TV. Επεσα να κοιμηθω
> χωρις να θελω τιποτε αλλο, χωρις καν διαθεση να ονειρευτω ... ΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΛΑ !
> ...


Κι εγώ έχω κάποιες τέτοιες ωραίες αναμνήσεις από τα προεφηβικά χρόνια, αλλά και από τα φοιτητικά! Λοιπόν εγώ νομίζω ότι η μεγάλη υπέρβαση στη ζωή σου θα είναι να βγάλεις αυτό το σκληρό *μούργο* από μέσα σου. Δεν είναι εύκολο, αλλά αξίζει να προσπαθίσεις. Ώστε λοιπόν είσαι πάνω από 50 με ψυχή παιδιού? Δεν έχεις φίλους δηλαδή, είτε συνομηλίκους είτε μικρότερους? Ντύνεσαι ακόμα σαν 20αρης? Ααυτό θα μου άρεσε και εμένα, αλλά δε θα το δεχόταν ούτε ο περίγυρος ούτε (κυρίως) οι γονείς μου. Αλλά γενικά πιστεύω στο κάζουαλ ντύσιμο, αποφεύγω τα μέρη που πρέπει να ντυθείς επίσημα και- όταν μπορώ- αποφεύγω ακόμα και τις καφετέριες και αράζω σε πλατείες, παρά το ότι είμαι 33!

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Δεν ειναι μονο ο μουργος, 
ειναι και η τελειομανια (της μανας μου) που ΠΟΤΕ δεν βρηκε να πει κατι σωστο για μενα 
(μην το παρω πανω μου ... και τι γινεται μετα). Ποτε δεν ειδε στραβο σε αλλους, μονο σε μενα.
Και η γλωσοκοπανια της ... απλα απαλευτη. Αν ο μουργος παρομοιαζεται με εναν κεραυνο,
η γλωσοκοπανα παρομοιαζεται με την συνεφια ολογυρα.

Εχω φιλους (λιγους) αλλα ... ΟΛΟΙ παντρεμενοι. Εχω δυο γνωστους, που βγαινουμε μια φορα
την εβδομαδα (ισως και σπανιοτερα) αλλα ΔΕΝ τους γουσταρω ιδιαιτερα, ουτε ταιριαζουμε.
Απλως ειμαστε μπακουροι (ανυπαντροι), πανω απο 45 ... και ακαπνοι (δεν καπνιζουμε).
Ομως ..... οοοοοολααααα αυτα .... δεν κατορθωσαν να μας δεσουν, 20 χρονια τωρα.
Εχουμε τοσο διαφορετικη θεωρηση και αντιληψη .... σχεδον σε ολα. 
Ειμαστε χλωρινη, μαρμαρο και λιβας (ο λιβας ειμαι εγω).

Το ντυσιμο ειναι Κ-Υ-Ρ-Ι-Ο-Λ-Ε-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Α το τελευταιο που με ενδιαφερει.
Ισως γιατι ποτε δεν χρειαστηκε να δουλεψω .... η να γκομενισω.
Βαζω οτι βρω μπροστα μου (συνηθως τζηνς και μπλουζες).

----------


## Eagle guy

Δε χρειάστηκε να δουλέψεις? Έχεις εισοδήματα δηλαδή? Πού βγαίνετε με αυτούς και δε σε ενδιαφέρει το ντύσιμο? Αράζετε πλατείες? Κι εγώ σε 20 χρόνια με βλέπω το ίδιο να συνεχίζω να κάνω, όπως τώρα (αν και καμιά φορά ντύνομαι πιο επίσημα για καφετέρια ή μπυραρία).

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Δεν ειναι μονο ο μουργος, 
> ειναι και η τελειομανια (της μανας μου) που ΠΟΤΕ δεν βρηκε να πει κατι σωστο για μενα 
> (μην το παρω πανω μου ... και τι γινεται μετα). Ποτε δεν ειδε στραβο σε αλλους, μονο σε μενα.
> Και η γλωσοκοπανια της ... απλα απαλευτη. Αν ο μουργος παρομοιαζεται με εναν κεραυνο,
> η γλωσοκοπανα παρομοιαζεται με την συνεφια ολογυρα.
> 
> Εχω φιλους (λιγους) αλλα ... ΟΛΟΙ παντρεμενοι. Εχω δυο γνωστους, που βγαινουμε μια φορα
> την εβδομαδα (ισως και σπανιοτερα) αλλα ΔΕΝ τους γουσταρω ιδιαιτερα, ουτε ταιριαζουμε.
> Απλως ειμαστε μπακουροι (ανυπαντροι), πανω απο 45 ... και ακαπνοι (δεν καπνιζουμε).
> ...


Σε διαβάζω, σε ξαναδιαβάζω.... έχεις συγγραφικό ταλέντο.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Δε χρειάστηκε να δουλέψεις? Έχεις εισοδήματα δηλαδή? Πού βγαίνετε με αυτούς και δε σε ενδιαφέρει το ντύσιμο? Αράζετε πλατείες? Κι εγώ σε 20 χρόνια με βλέπω το ίδιο να συνεχίζω να κάνω, όπως τώρα (αν και καμιά φορά ντύνομαι πιο επίσημα για καφετέρια ή μπυραρία).


Οχι ακριβως !
Ειχα ανελεητο κυνηγητο απ'τους γονεις μου (αποκλεισμο, απο ενα σημειο και μετα) επι 20 ετη.
Η καλη μου η γιαγια μου προσφερε ενα διαμερισματακι (σαραβαλιασμενο σε ελεεινη οικοδομη
που ακομα και οι φοιτητες το αδειαζαν σε 6 μηνες) για να μην συμβει το φονικο (αναμεσα σε
μενα και τον μουργο). Πηγαινα και στην ΑΓΙΑ φοιτητικη λεσχη επι 15 χρονια (με εμαθε απ'εξω
ο χοντρος στην εισοδο, μια μερα μου ειχε πει "καλα, Καθαρα Δευτερα σημερα, τι μου ρθες εδω ?
οικογενειες δεν εχετε ?") και με το μισο ενοικιο απο το υπολοιπο διαμερισμα (2αρι, 40 τμ), αφου
ειχα συγκατοικο επι μονιμου βασεως, που ανερχονταν καπου στις 12μισυ χιλιαδες δραχμες (1988) 
*εβγαζα ολα τα υπολοιπα εξοδα*. Καπου μετα τον θανατο του μουργου (2002), τα εισοδηματα μου
ανεβηκαν στα 400 ευρω (ενοικια που διαχειριζονταν η μανα μου) και καπου στο 2010 ... στα 680. 
Αλλα μετα το 2015 ξανακατεβηκαν στα 560 λογω πτωσης τιμων ενοικιων παντου.

Για εξαιρετικα μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα, την εβγαζα με ενα ταβλι ... και ενα σινεμα (το 15θημερο).
Ε μετα, το 2002 .... μπορεσα να κανω λιγα περισσοτερα. Οπως ας πουμε να ανακαλυψω Χαλκιδικη
(για ΠαρασκευοΣαββατοΚυριακα, οχι παραπανω). Μετα το 2010, μου παραχωρηθηκε κανονικο
διαμερισμα (με θερμανση και ψυξη !!!!!!) απο την μανα και κατα καποιο τροπο χλυαρεψε η καψα
τους μισους μου και προς εκεινη. Αλλα, το Μοντε Καρλο να μου δωσει ... δεν προκειται να σβησθουν
αυτα που συνεβησαν καποτε. Απλα, συνυπαρχουμε χωρις οξυνσεις και χασματα. Το οποιο εκεινη
επιδιωξε (θα μπορουσα ανετα να αφεθω στην καλυβα του μπαρμπα Θωμα, στο 2αρι, *αν το ηθελε*). 
Και σιγουρα θα εμενα αν ζουσε ο ΜΟΥΡΓΟΣ. Αυτος ηταν ετοιμος να τα αφησει ΟΛΑ στα αδερφια του
στο εξωτερικο ... και την αδερφη μου. Ουτε ... παγκακι ... σε μενα (ρεμαλι, γαρ). Απο ευνοια της
τυχης και καποιες τυψεις της μανας μου ("λετε να το αδικησαμε αυτο το ρεμαλι ?") *εχω οτι εχω !*

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Σε διαβάζω, σε ξαναδιαβάζω.... έχεις συγγραφικό ταλέντο.


Ευχαριστω !

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Οχι ακριβως !
> Ειχα ανελεητο κυνηγητο απ'τους γονεις μου (αποκλεισμο, απο ενα σημειο και μετα) επι 20 ετη.
> Η καλη μου η γιαγια μου προσφερε ενα διαμερισματακι (σαραβαλιασμενο σε ελεεινη οικοδομη
> που ακομα και οι φοιτητες το αδειαζαν σε 6 μηνες) για να μην συμβει το φονικο (αναμεσα σε
> μενα και τον μουργο). Πηγαινα και στην ΑΓΙΑ φοιτητικη λεσχη επι 15 χρονια (με εμαθε απ'εξω
> ο χοντρος στην εισοδο, μια μερα μου ειχε πει "καλα, Καθαρα Δευτερα σημερα, τι μου ρθες εδω ?
> οικογενειες δεν εχετε ?") και με το μισο ενοικιο απο το υπολοιπο διαμερισμα (2αρι, 40 τμ), αφου
> ειχα συγκατοικο επι μονιμου βασεως, που ανερχονταν καπου στις 12μισυ χιλιαδες δραχμες (1988) 
> *εβγαζα ολα τα υπολοιπα εξοδα*. Καπου μετα τον θανατο του μουργου (2002), τα εισοδηματα μου
> ...


Στην φοιτητική λέσχη τί έκανες; δηλαδή; Ήσουν φοιτητής 15 χρόνια;

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Θα μπορούσες να γίνεις συγγραφέας.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Στην φοιτητική λέσχη τί έκανες; δηλαδή; Ήσουν φοιτητής 15 χρόνια;


H Φοιτητικη Λεσχη (καποτε, δεν ξερω σημερα) αφηνε και *ΜΗ φοιτητες* να φανε. 
Ηταν θεσμος για απορους. Βοηθoυσε παρα πολλους. Οι φοιτητες απαρτιζαν μονο το 80% 
των προσερχομενων. Το υπολοιπο 20% ηταν οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις. Δεν γινοταν ελεγχος 
στην εισοδο. Η μαλλον ηταν πολυ τυπικος (και χαλαρος). Εχω φαει πολυ καλο φαγητο, 
αλλα εχω φαει και πολυ μαπα φαγητο εκει μεσα. ΟΛΑ ... τζαμπα (φυσικα).
Μιλαμε για εποχες 1988 με 2002.

Καποτε ... σταματησε αυτη η χαλαροτητα. Γιατι φτασαν στο σημειο να βγαζουν 
12 με 16 χιλιαδες μεριδες σε ενα μεσημερι (ας πουμε, κοτοπουλο με πουρε) 
και περνουσαν μονο 6 χιλιαδες κοσμος. Οτι περισσευε ... στα σκουπιδια !!!!
*Εκπληκτικη σπαταλη !*

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Καποτε ανοιξαμε κουβεντα με εναν γυρα (στην παλια μου γειτονια) ...

- Τι λεει ? Περασε κοσμος σημερα ?
- Ψοφια πραγματα ...
- Ε θα περασει μετα ...
- Ποτε ... στις 11 το βραδυ ?
- Αφου 12 το κλεινεις ...
- Δυο χρονια εδω, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.
- Τι να καταλαβεις ?
- Τοσες πολυκατοικιες τριγυρω, δεκα φοιτητες σε
καθε οικοδομη, στην ξεφτιλα 200-300 φοιτητες που τρωνε ?
- Α ... στην λεσχη !
- Ποια λεσχη ?
- Την φοιτητικη. Σημερα ειχε κοτοπουλο με πουρε ... δεν ξερεις ?
- ........ (κοκκινος, ετοιμος να εκραγει) .......
- Πες μας οτι τωρα το μαθες ?
- Γμ τον Φελεκη μου, για ποιον βαραω 14ωρα εδω μεσα, 
μου φαινεται θα πεταξω την σουβλα στον δρομο, στα διαλα ολα,
εχω παρει αναποδες, τωρα εχω παρει αναποδες .... φευγατε ολοι !
- Ψυχραιμια, ψυχραιμια αφεντικο ... τα λεμε αυριο !


(φοβηθηκαμε εκεινη την μερα .... χαχαχαχα .... αλλα επρεπε να τον βλεπατε)

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα, εξουθενωμενε..
το διαβασα ολο το θεμα σου.
θα νομιζε κανεις, οτι ισως ο θανατος του μουργου θα επιδρουσε λυτρωτικα για αυτα που ηθελες πραγματικα να κανεις, αλλα βλεπω οτι δεν εγινε προς το παρον.
γιατι αραγε, ενω ειχες ενα ελαχιστο εισοδημα που σου επετρεπε να μην κοιμασαι στα παγκακια, δεν ψαχτηκες σιγα- σιγα να ασχοληθεις με κατι; οτιδηποτε. εστω και με σπουδες σε οποιαδηποτε ηλικια , μιας και ειχες κανει την αρχη , με την φοιτητικη λεσχη, τουλαχιστον  :Smile: 
μου φαινεσαι φιλομαθης και σιγουρα καποιο αντικειμενο σπουδων σε ενδιεφερε...

υπαρχει μια ταινια, το rebel in the rye, που μιλαει για την ζωη του j d salinger. μου την θυμισε η ζωη σου.
εκεινος, ειχε εναν μουργο πατερα και καλλιτεχνικες ανησυχιες που αφορουσαν την συγγραφη.
εζησε τα νεανικα του χρονια τρωγωντας την απαξιωση απ τον πατερα του που ηθελε να τον δει να κανει ενα "σοβαρο" επαγγελμα.
εγινε τελικα μετα απο πολλα, ενας απο τους μεγαλυτερους συγχρονους συγγραφεις, γραφοντας ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα best sellers ολων των εποχων το "catcher in the rye", μιλωντας για το παιδι μεσα του, που ποτε δεν μεγαλωσε... ειχε ομως την υπογεια στηριξη της μητερας του. αξιζει να το δεις, και να διαβασεις και το βιβλιο του, νομιζω θα ταυτιστεις.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Ισως να ειμαι πραγματικα, αυθεντικα και αμετακλητα τεμπελης.
Ρεμαλι (με καποιες ηθικες αξιες). Ισως να εχουν δικιο τελικα. 
Και ο κυρ Μουργος και η κυρα Επιστημη. Ισως και να μην εχουν. 
Δεν θα το ψαξω. Ας κυλησει η ζωη μου οπως θελει Αυτη. 
Ετσι κι αλλιως αυτο που εχει την μεγαλυτερη σημασια 
σ'αυτον τον κοσμο (αγαπη) δεν προκειται να το γνωρισω.
Και γιατι ειμαι ερμητικα κλειστος αλλα και γιατι ειμαι φευγατος
σε ουτοπιες (απο τοτε που μπορω να θυμηθω τον εαυτο μου).

Δεν δρω σαν ανθρωπος ... ΟΧΙ απο αυτους που πατανε στην γη
και με τα δυο ποδια. Παντα το ενα ποδι σηκωμενο για "αλλου".
Δεν γινεται ετσι σχεση. Και σιγουρα οχι Αγαπη. Οποτε τι με μελλει
αν εχω συγγραφικο ταλεντο ? Δυστυχισμενος ειμαι απο τα 13 και
μετα. Και ετσι θα φυγω ...

----------


## Eagle guy

Πάντως γράφεις ωραία, αδυναμία να σκεφτείς δεν έχεις σίγουρα! Όσον αφορά το χαρακτήρα σου, δε νομίζω ότι είσαι τεμπέλης, αλλά μάλλον βαριεστημένος (όπως κιεγώ!).

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Eχω κατι που με βαζει σε μετακαυση (πνευματικα) για μια μερα τον χρονο.
Και η χαρα μου ειναι ανειπωτη εκεινη την μερα (παρολη την προετοιμασια
και κουραση, δεκα μερες πριν). Δεν ειναι ερωτικο και δεν ειναι
ιεραποστολικο. Και το κυριοτερο ... *δεν αμοιβομαι γιαυτο.*

Δεν μπορω να πω περισσοτερα γιατι ο κοσμος ειναι μικρος (και ο φθονος
και η χαιρεκακια, τεραστια).

Και κατι ακομα ...
το να γραφω (οσο περιτεχνα και καλαισθητικα και αν γραφω)
δεν μπορει να συγκριθει ουτε για αστειο με το να συμβιωνω με καποιον
η καποια. Για μενα ειναι τρομος και θανατος, αυτο που θεωρητικα 
θα πρεπε να ειναι χαρα και ζωη. Σας θελω κοντα μου, αλλα σε αποσταση.
Το internet και αυτο το forum μου παρεχουν αυτην ακριβως την αποσταση.
Οτι ωρα θελω μπαινω και οτι ωρα θελω βγαινω. Οταν θελω απαντω και
οταν δεν θελω δεν απαντω. Αν μου αρεσει κατι γραφω, αν δεν μου αρεσει
δεν γραφω. ΟΧΙ ακριβως οι ιδιοτητες για μια σχεση αγαπης η εστω 
συντροφικοτητας και συμβιωσης. Ποια αδυναμια να προκυψει μεσα
σε ενα τοσο "ανευθυνο" και "ασυδοτο" περιβαλλον ? Ολα ειναι δυνατα !

Λυπαμαι που στο χαλαω φιλε Αετε αλλα παντρευθηκα (ισως αθελα μου)
την Ειλικρινεια/Eυθυτητα και δεν γουσταρω καθολου Διπλωματια/Ελιγμο.
ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ... πανω απο ολα ... (ακομα και πανω απο την Αγαπη).
Εαν υπαρχει καποιο πλασμα που μπορει να με αγαπησει τοσο ελευθερα
εικαζω οτι ειναι ο σκυλος, αλλα ... απο καποιο σημειο και μετα θα με
αγαπησει και αυτος (θε κολλησει πανω μου). Αρα δεν υπαρχει πλασμα
που να μου δωσει αυτο που χρειαζομαι. Δεν πειραζει ....

----------


## Eagle guy

Κοίτα, κιεγώ θεωρώ ότι δεν έχω προσωπικότητα που μπορεί να συμβιώσει με κάποια κοπέλα, όσο και να μου αρέσει. Μόνο με γάτες μπορώ να νιώσω αληθινή αγάπη, οι άνθρωποι για μένα είναι πρακτικά αδιάφοροι (εννοώ για συμβίωση). Από την άλλη απολαμβάνω την παρέα ενός φίλου, τουλάχιστον για κάποιο διάστημα μέχρι να βαρεθώ και να θέλω να ξαναμείνω μόνος.

----------


## Constantly curious

Μήπως πηγαίνεις στο Άγιον Όρος και βιώνεις τη μετακαυση; Αφού σε εαυτό περιχαρακωσες κατά κάποιο τρόπο πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι ανθρώπινο να σε ικανοποιήσει; Λόγω του πόσο απεχθές είναι το ανθρώπινο είδος;

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Μήπως πηγαίνεις στο Άγιον Όρος και βιώνεις τη μετακαυση; Αφού σε εαυτό περιχαρακωσες κατά κάποιο τρόπο πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι ανθρώπινο να σε ικανοποιήσει; Λόγω του πόσο απεχθές είναι το ανθρώπινο είδος;


Το ανθρωπινο ειδος δεν ειναι ουτε απεχθες, ουτε λατρεμενο. Ειναι αυτο που ειναι 
και θα συνεχισει long after I'm gone ! ΕΓΩ ειναι που ειμαι ασυμβατος με αυτο. *Μονο εγω.*
Και οχι με ολο το ανθρωπινο ειδος. Μονο με το 99.9% (που αναζητα συμβιωση).
Υπαρχει ενα 0.1% (εικαζω) που αρκειται σε αυτο που εγραψε ο Αετησιος :
μια-δυο ωρες για καφε ... και μετα ... ο καθεις σπιτι του (και το privacy του).

(στο Αγιο Ορος ... εγω ? ... μετα απο ολα αυτα τα κιλιμια που αραδιασα στο αλλο νημα ?)

----------


## Constantly curious

Οι μεγαλύτεροι αμφισβητίες κάποια στιγμή κάνουν μια επίσκεψη. Δεν υπάρχει μόνον ο δογματισμος. Αρκεί φυσικά να μη πάει κάποιος μόνος στην τύχη εκεί.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

53 χρονια (η μαλλον, 35 χρονια) δεν ενιωσα καμια επιθυμια να παω.

----------


## Georgewww

> 53 χρονια (η μαλλον, 35 χρονια) δεν ενιωσα καμια επιθυμια να παω.


Μιας και έχεις χρόνο, δε σκέφτηκες να αναζητήσεις τον Θεό? Να ψάξεις? Να θελήσεις? Νέος είσαι μπορείς να το κάνεις, μπορεί εκεί να βρει το νόημα που πουθενά δε βρήσκεις, δε θα είσαι ο μόνος.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Δεν ειμαι αντιθετος.
Απλα ειμαι ραθυμος ....
Αν βρεθει κανας φιλος μου να παει, μπορει !

----------


## Georgewww

> Δεν ειμαι αντιθετος.
> Απλα ειμαι ραθυμος ....
> Αν βρεθει κανας φιλος μου να παει, μπορει !


Τολμά και μόνος, ευλογία είναι, ποτέ δε ξέρεις τι μπορεί ένα ταξίδι να φέρει. Αν δε κάτσει φίλος.

----------


## Constantly curious

Γιώργο περιμένουμε μια απάντηση σου στο άλλο το θέμα που άνοιξες. Μη κάνεις τριπλες.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Τι φοβερο πραμα η αναδυση αναμνησεων (που εχει πυροδοτησει αυτο το νηματακι).

Πρεπει να ημουν παρα παρα πολυ μικρος. Δεν θυμαμαι τιποτε αλλο ... δυστυχως.
Με πηραν με το αυτοκινητο, βραδυ, πηγαμε καπου που ειχε και αλλα αυτοκινητα,
μακρινα φωτα .... και μετα απο λιγο ... εκλαιγα μονος μεσα στο αμαξι, ασταματητα.
Καποιος με ειδε (γιατι τρομαξα οταν τον ειδα) και μετα απο λιγο τους ειδα να ρχονται
τρεχοντας (τους γονεις μου). Μετα ... δεν θυμαμαι τιποτε αλλο. Αυτα .... ΜΟΝΟ !

Ειναι τοσο θαμπη αναμνηση που μπορει να ειναι και ονειρο (οχι πραγματικοτητα).
Δεν ξερω τι να υποθεσω .... δεν ημουν ουτε 5 (πιο κατω θα λεγα). Που ημασταν ?
Γιατι με πηραν ? Ελειψαν πολυ ? Ποιος ηταν αυτος που με ειδε ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ειμαι με το ενα ποδι στην κολαση (απο την φωτια μισους που κουβαλω απο
> τοτε που μπορω να θυμηθω τον εαυτο μου). ΔΕΝ μπορεις να εισελθεις σε
> καμια βασιλεια ουρανων, εαν βραζεις στο μισος. Ακομα και αν εχεις ΟΛΟ
> το δικιο με το μερος σου.


ο χριστος ειχε πει αυτη τη φραση περιπου γιατι δε τη θυμαμαι ακριβως τα θυμαμαι ολα χοντρικα αν ενα μελος του σωματος σου δε σε βοηθαει πετα το γιατι ειναι καλυτερα να μπεις στη βασιλεια του θεου ετσι γιατι δε ζητας βοηθεια απο καποι ψυχιατρο πχ αφου το παραδεχεσαι οτι το μυαλο σου ειναι τοξικο

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Tρεις με βοηθησαν (η προσπαθησαν να με βοηθησουν).
Ο ενας οταν ημουν 29, η αλλη στα 39 και ο τελευταιος στα 49.
Αντι να στραφουν στην αιτια της δυστυχιας μου (τους γονεις μου)
στραφηκαν στο αποτελεσμα (εμενα). Ετσι πανε αυτα. 
Οποιος συστηνει βοηθεια, δεν την γυρευει ο ιδιος
(αλλωστε υπαρχει και ενας περιγυρος που βλεπει).

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Αλλη θυμηση ...

Ημουν σε μια σχολη ΙΕΚ για 2 χρονια και γνωρισα μια τυπισσα 1 χρονο μεγαλυτερη απο μενα
(εγω τοτε ημουν 23) πολυ περα απο τα νερα μου (δυναμικη και ανεξαρτητη). Γιαυτον ακριβως 
τον λογο κολλησα χοντρα. Να προσπαθει ο φιλος μου να με ξεκολλησει και γω να κολλαω με
εποξικη ρητινη, ακομα δυνατοτερα. Καποια στιγμη της εγραψα ραβασακι (καλη ωρα, σαν καποιον
αλλον χρηστη εδω μεσα). ΗΡΘΕ στο ραντεβου ... αλλα για να μου πει οτι δεν εχουμε κανενα
μελλον (το περιεργο ειναι οτι ηθελε να μου γνωρισει την αδερφη της αλλα ... η εποξικη ρητινη
ειναι ατιμο πραμα). Εκλαψα τον λυγμο τον βουβο, το αναστεναγμο τον ερεβωδη, το βουρκωμα
της αβυσσου (σκεφτομουν να πηδηξω απο το μπαλκονι). Την αλλη μερα παιρνω πρωτοβουλια 
... και τα κανω ολα ΣΚ@ΤΑ. 

Στελνω λουλουδια (απειρα, οτι βρηκα, κρινους, γαρυφαλλα, τριανταφυλλα, και πολλα ακομα 
που ξεχναω το ονομα τους) κατευθειαν στο ψευτοφουαγιε που ειχε η σχολη (ο θεος να το κανει).
Δεν ημουν παρων. Εστειλα την τορπιλλη για να δουν ολοι οτι καποιος ειναι ξετρελλαμενος
μαζι της. Εγω .... σαν τον Πανο19. Σπιτι ... ακουγα Pink Floyd. Παω την αλλη μερα, γεματος
προσμονη για τα aftereffects της τορπιλλης. Βγαινει απο το ασανσερ, με βλεπει face-to-face
και λεει .... "εδω ειναι ο 3ος οροφος ? ωραια !" .... με προσπερνα και μπαινει στο τμημα μας.
Eγω ... στηλη αλατος ! Statue in the sky ! Tετραδιο διχως διαγραμμισεις ! Low level format !
Κατι τετοιο ... επι 100 ! Μπηκα στο τμημα σαν τορπιλισμενη φρεγατα (η τορπιλη που λεγαμε).
Τα επομενα 50 λεπτα, αποσβωλομενος, κοιτουσα το θρανιο. ΟΛΟΙ καταλαβαν ποιος εστειλε 
τα λουλουδια. Αφου κοιτονταν ... βυθισμενος στο πατο της θαλασσας ... πεντακαθαρα.

Τα 6μηνα περασαν ...
εγω εφευγα η αλλαζα θεση η κουβεντα οποτε ηταν αυτη διπλα. Τοξικη η παρουσια της.
Χωρις φυσικα να το επιδιωξει η ιδια. Εισεπραττα επιπτωσεις πραξεων που δεν προεβλεψα
(γιαυτον ακριβως τον λογο μια γυναικα στα 24 ειναι ολοκληρωμενη γυναικα, το αγορι
εχει ακομα μερικες δεκαδες χρονια να πονηρεψει και ωριμασει και προσεξει τις επιπτωσεις
των πραξεων του .... ισως και περισσοτερο). Καποια στιγμη, εικοσι μερες πριν τελειωσουμε
το ΙΕΚ ... ανακοινωσα στους δικους μου οτι σταματω την παρακολουθηση. Τρελλαθηκαν.
Δεν ηξεραν γιατι. Το ιδιο απογευμα ερχεται ο καλυτερος μου φιλος εκει μεσα και μου λεει
"θα παρατησεις το ΙΕΚ για μια τυπισσα διχως βυζια ... ποσο μ@λακας μπορει να σαι ?".
Τελειωσα το ΙΕΚ (υποτυπωδεις οι εξετασεις, ολοι περασαμε) και ξεχασα την σχολη ολοτελα 
(μονο ο φιλος μου εμεινε διπλα για πολλα πολλα ακομα χρονια).

End of story ??? ...... αμ δε ..... *με τιποτα !*

Μετα απο 8 χρονια παμε με τον φιλαρακο μου σε παραθαλλασιο θερετρο, ξακουστο και
μη εξαιρεταιο, πινουμε τα ξυδια μας (ο φιλος μου λιγο παραπανω) και καποια στιγμη 
στον γυρισμο σπιτι του λεω "σε ξεσκισανε οι δικοι σου ρε κακομοιρο" - "τι να πουμε
και για την μανα σου, που παρακαλουσε την λεγαμενη στο ΙΕΚ με λεφτα και περιουσιες 
... για να μεινεις και τελειωσεις το ΙΕΚ" ......

Μου φυγαν ολα τα ξυδια ... και τα μεθυσια ... και η ζαλαδα .... ακαριαια !

- ΤΙ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΩΡΕ ?
- Ουπς .... τοσα χρονια δεν στο πε ?
- ΟΧΙ ....
- Σορρυ φιλε, δεν το ξερα αυτο.
- Τι την παρακαλουσε ? Λεγε ...
- Οτι αν σκεφτοταν να λογοδωθει μαζι σου, θα σας βοηθουσαν 
με αμαξια και σπιτια και ταξιδακια και ολα τα καλα του θεου .... αυτα.
- Και εσενα ποιος σου τα πε ?
- Η ιδια βρε .... ποιος αλλος ?
- Ποτε ?
- Λιγο πριν τελειωσουμε το ΙΕΚ.
- Και πως σου τα πε ρε ? Την πηδουσες ?
- ... καποια στιγμη λιγο πριν τις εξετασεις. Αλλα στο παρεϊστικο. Τιποτα το ερωτικο.
- Μην σε ξαναδω ... φιλε .... φευγω αυριο με το ΚΤΕΛ.
- Μην το κανεις θεμα, ρε συ ... μην το ξεχαρβαλωνεις ...
- ... τι θα κανες ΕΣΥ στην θεση μου ?... φιλε !

Κοιμηθηκαμε στο ενοικιαζομενο 2αρι, ο ενας στην μπανιερα (εγω) και ο αλλος στο κρεββατι. 
Δεν ηθελα ουτε να τον βλεπω μπροστα μου. Δεν ξαναμιλησαμε απο τοτε (προσπαθησε και
η γυναικα του αλλα την εστειλα αδιαβαστη).

Οι "γονεις" μου βρισκονταν στην αλλη ακρη της Ελλαδας. Καποια στιγμη ερχεται Σεπτεμβριος. 
Τους βοηθαω να ξεφορτωσουν τα πραγματα και μετα παιρνω λιγο παραμερα την "μανα" μου ! 

- Μιλησατε ποτε εσυ και η .... ?
- Ποιος σου μιλησε ? Ο ....... ?
- ΝΑΙ .... πες μου
- Ουουου .. εχουν περασει πολλα χρονια ....
- ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ
- Ναι, της ειπα οτι μπορουσε να υπολογιζει σε μια ανετη ζωη
εαν εσεις οι δυο τα βρισκατε ... και το προχωρουσατε
- Δεν σου ειπε οτι δεν μιλιομασταν καν ?
- Με ακουγε, μονο ....
- Και τι σου ειπε στο τελος ?
- Οτι ειχε ηδη σχεση και δεν ενδιαφεροταν !
- Μαλιστα ....
- Αφου εισαι ντροπαλος, δεν υπηρχε αλλος τροπος, θα παρατουσες και το ΙΕΚ
- Μαλιστα ...
- Τι μαλιστα ? Υπηρχε ? ... 33 χρονων εφτασες
- Ξερεις κατι ?
- Τι ?
- Με ξεφτιλισες σαν αντρα !
- Σιγα ... προφασεις ... κανεις δεν ξεφτιλιστηκε
- Ξεφτιλιστηκα ΕΓΩ στα ματια της ..... 
- Ας εκανες κατι ....
- Ξερεις κατι ακομα ?
- Τι ?
- Εγω και ο ....... τελειωσαμε μετα την αποκαλυψη οτι την πηδηξε,
αν δεν ειχαμε τελειωσει ηδη που μου το κρατησε μυστικο τοσα χρονια
- Εγω του ζητησα να στο κρατησει μυστικο
- Ποτε ?
- Λιγο πριν τελειωσετε το ΙΕΚ, κατι του ειπε η αγαπημενη σου ... μαλλον ...
- Μπραβο μανα ... υπεροχα
- Ασε τα μελλοδραματα, να παρεις τηλ να τα ξαναφτιαξετε με τον φιλο σου
- Ετσι ε ?
- Ναι ετσι !

Εκεινη την στιγμη (μιλαω στους αντρες του φορουμ, οι γυναικες θα παρουν το μερος της μανας μου)
εφτασα μια αναπνοη απο το να την πνιξω (βεβαια, ηταν και ο κερβερος επανω, και δεν με επαιρνε,
δεν θα ηταν τοσο απλη υποθεση). Αλλα .... δεν το κανα. Γιατι ακομα και αν την σκοτωνα,
*ο εξεφτελισμος μου στην λεγαμενη ... δεν ξεπλενονταν ουτε με υδροχλωρικο οξυ !*

----------


## Jason IV

> - Και πως σου τα πε ρε ? Την πηδουσες ?
> [...]
> - Εγω και ο ....... τελειωσαμε μετα την αποκαλυψη οτι την πηδηξε,
> αν δεν ειχαμε τελειωσει ηδη που μου το κρατησε μυστικο τοσα χρονια


Εξουθενωμένε συγγνώμη που στέκομαι σε αυτό μπροστά σε τόσα που έχεις γράψει (δεν τα έχω διαβάσει όλα ακόμα), αλλά ποιο ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημά σου; Η κοπέλα δεν σε ήθελε, οπότε τι σε ένοιαζε που ο φίλος σου έκανε κάτι μαζί της; Και όχι την επομένη της απόρριψης, αλλά μετά από μήνες (χρόνια; ). Υποθέτω δεν στο είπε για να μη νιώσεις άβολα, αλλά δεν είναι υπόλογος σε κάτι. Μου φαίνεται υπερβολικά "παλαιών αρχών" η αντίδρασή σου. Δεν το λέω για να το παίξω μεταμοντέρνος, το πιστεύω.

Με συγκίνησες πολύ πάντως. Έχω κολλήσει και εγώ έτσι με κοπέλα και δυστυχώς χρειάστηκε να χαθεί από τη ζωή μου για να συνέλθω. Οπότε σε καταλαβαίνω. Ίσως αν είχαμε την κατάλληλη ψυχολογική υποστήριξη τότε από κάποιον ειδικό, να ήταν τα πράγματα διαφορετικά.

----------

